# The Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe [now dead!]



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

*

The Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe!​*​

*Introduction*
Curry and Vervex have decided to team up to provide you with cool creative graphics! Graphics such as nice signatures and avatars! If you need help with another kind of graphic, we might help you as well depending of the nature of the work.

*What we do...*
- Original signatures
- Original avatars
- Color enhancing
- Quick sketches* Closed until we're done with the current list.
- Manga panel coloring* Closed until we're done with the current list.

* limited to once a month per member.
*Notice: We do NOT color fanarts. ONLY original manga panels.*

*We do NOT do...*
- Transparencies
- Animated gifs
- Add borders

 - - - - - - - - - -

*The Rules and Requirements*
- You must have over *300 posts* to request something here.
- You must wait *a week before making a new request*. That week starts when you get your request done.
- *One request per person*.
- You must give us *stock* to work with. It must be *good quality*, or we might refuse to work with it.
- That stock must be *between spoiler tags*.
- You must precise the nature of what you want.
- You must *turn off your signature* when posting.
- You must *credit us*. 
- You *must not complain*. If you're unhappy, just don't use it. We're doing free work and won't accept bitching.
- You must not spam/flame/troll this thread. Or I'll personally kick your ass.

*Breaking these rules will get your request ignored.*
We reserve ourselves the right to refuse a request that we consider inappropriate.

 - - - - - - - - - -

*FAQ*
*How long will it take for my request to be done?*
Requests should normally be handled within a week. I'd say a good regular delay would be 2-3 days for a set, and within 24 hours if you're lucky. If you request a sketch, it can take a bit longer. Be patient - our work worths it.

*Why don't you do transparencies and animated gifs?*
Because we are more creation oriented and that these two are not creative at all. In fact, we both find them boring. So we simply decided not to do them!

*If I request a sketch, can I ask for it to be colored?*
You can ask your request to be colored when you first post it but it doesn't mean it will be. It is at the artist's discretion to decide to color it or not. If you look through the thread a bit, you will notice that some of us tend to color more than others, so you can ask a specific artist to do your request if s/he is available. Asking for a sketch to be colored AFTER the request is already done is an automatic NO.

*Can I be hired as an employee, pwease ô pwease?*
You can PM both of us with some of your work if you are interested, although we are very picky. You must prove you are at our level or higher.

 - - - - - - - - - -

*Our Super Workers*
They are in, they are handsome, and they are not even paid! XD Here are the great and faithful workers of the Curry + Vervex + Friends Shoppe and their roles:

*Curry -* Signatures, Avatars, Color Enhancing
*Vervex -* Signatures, Avatars, Sketches, Color Enhancing, Manga Coloring
*Laundry! -* Sketches
*Dave -* Sketches
*Blooming Cosmo -* Signatures, Avatars
*ılı.frajosg.lıl. -* Time Keeper
*Konflikti -* Sketches
*Pek* - Signatures, Avatars
*Sai* - Manga coloring, Sketches
*Chauronity* - Signatures, Avatars
*magXD* - Signatures, Avatars
*Yuurei* - Signatures, Avatars

 - - - - - - - - - -

*Alliances*
We have an alliance with Tousen's Transparent Request Shop. We will automatically send him all the transparencies we'd get accidentally and his shop will do the same with artistic signatures and avatars.


_Curry + Vervex + Friends​_

 - - - - - - - - - -

*Examples*
Some of our previous work in the shop...


*Avatars*


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

*More Examples*


*Colorations*


*Spoiler*: _Soul Eater by vervex_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sasuke by vervex_ 









*Spoiler*: _Naruko by vervex_ 









*Sketches*


*Spoiler*: _Baby Sasuke_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kamina by Laundry!_ 









*Spoiler*: _Grimmjaw by Dave_ 









*Spoiler*: _KY + Deidara by Konflikti_ 









*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Nana by Sai_


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

*More Examples*

*Signatures*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

If what i hear is correct then... Hope your Shop does very successful (which i bet it will )! XD


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)

Vervex and Curry :hrm - a cool team I should say......... almost immortal......... do well my friends and your names will be in heaven!


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOPPE!


----------



## Kaiwai (Feb 25, 2008)

vervex and curry?

i'll request here when i need an amazing set.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Feb 25, 2008)

First customer<3

I'd like a set, please.

*Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 400 x 150
*Text:* Versus XIII
*Other:* Can the border be round-eged?

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size* 125 x 125
*Text:* None
*Other:* Round-edged as well, please.

Thank you.


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

I am taking care of this  Will be ready soon!


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

And there it is!





Hope you like  Don't forget to credit! <3


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Feb 25, 2008)

vervex said:


> And there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT<33

Thanks a bunch, vervex.


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 25, 2008)

*Avatar + Sig*
Size: 150 x 150 / 400 x 150
Text: DMC4

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 



AVATAR
SIGNATURE


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

Turn off your signature and I might do it Spiral Man.


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 25, 2008)

oops, my fault.


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

There is it Spiral Man! Hope you like 





Don't forget to credit


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

Avatar:

size: 150 x 150
Text: Nero, in the left top corner if possible 
Stock: 

thanx in advance


----------



## Curry (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, this is a sexy thread > 


I'll make requests as soon as I'm back home in the evening >



EDIT; YIKES! Nazi mods!


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

Turn off your sig Curry 

I'm gonna do that one because I have nothing to do right now XD


*edit:*

Here it is Nero


----------



## Kamina (Feb 26, 2008)

*Signature*

Size: 350x100

Image: 

Do whatever you like with it 

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150

Image: 

Do whatever you wish again.
With Kakuzas head.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to call some type of alliance between shops. If you guys just end up getting a trans request send them to my shop and if I get something none trans I will send them here. What do you say>


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I would like to call some type of alliance between shops. If you guys just end up getting a trans request send them to my shop and if I get something none trans I will send them here. What do you say>



I see a good deal there  Of course I intended to send the Transparencies to another shop but if you're the first to ask, they'll go straight to you! If they ask you for something that is artistic or that is completely out of your field, just send it here back  To make this official I'll put it in the first post


----------



## Tousen (Feb 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> I see a good deal there  *Of course I intended to send the Transparencies to another shop *but if you're the first to ask, they'll go straight to you! If they ask you for something that is artistic or that is completely out of your field, just send it here back  To make this official I'll put it in the first post



that wasnt part of the deal


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

Tousen said:


> that wasnt part of the deal



Eheheh well now it's a deal 

I'll let Hirako's request for Curry when she comes back from school


----------



## Kamina (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## Vongola (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck with the shoppe


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> Turn off your sig Curry
> 
> I'm gonna do that one because I have nothing to do right now XD
> 
> ...



Danke , creds+ a little bit of rep..


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

You're welcome Nero 

I wonder when Curry-chan will be done with school


----------



## Curry (Feb 26, 2008)

Hirako said:


> *Signature*
> 
> Size: 350x100
> 
> ...


Okay, so how do you like it?


*Spoiler*: __ 






and for av, 






vervex said:


> You're welcome Nero
> 
> I wonder when Curry-chan will be done with school



Hectic days, sorry  I promise I'll do more requests during the weekend D:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been wanting a really nice set lately, so now i'm going to see what you can do for me 

Avy

Stock: 


Head shot for the avy....

Size: 150x150
Effects: Do what you like 

Border: triple lined b + w 
------------------------------------------------
Sig

Stock: Same as the avy

Size: any size that seems reasonable

Effects: go for anything you like XD

Border: Rounded black

other: can you get rid of the text?

*Rep and credit will be provided XD*


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

Meh I'll take care of it even if it's evil Sasuke


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Vervex


----------



## Curry (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd be scared about letting Tina make a Sasuke tag XD

<3333

I'm too tired, I'm going to bed. Sorry, these days just suck


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh no!  

Night Curry!


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 26, 2008)

hey vervex and curry this will end up being the best shop on the forum no doubt blows my idea of having a shop out the window, i was going to ask if you wanted some help but i know im not up to your level  

any way i am here to request 

sig and av please
with text on the sig saying "pain is a state of mind" and can i have the av in 125px and 150px please as i will be a senior member soon hopefully 



ps. let you creativeness run wild


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

*@Foxspirit*

Here is your set!  





*@Pearl Master*
Well send us via PM some of your best work and Curry and me will come back to you with an answer  You must be as good or better than us though 

I'll take care of your request later tonight


----------



## vervex (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright, I was on a strike, but enough for tonight 

PearlMaster...


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> Alright, I was on a strike, but enough for tonight
> 
> PearlMaster...
> 
> ...



thank you vervex, you rock my socks off


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

It looks great Vervex  I'll be keeping it for a while...


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 27, 2008)

Woah!!! Vervex and Curry making sigs!!!!!!!!

Well, I get a request =]

Avatar:

Size: 150x150
Text: "Sasuke" in the buttom right cornor
Style: Dark blue
Stock:


border: Border: triple lined b + w 
Siggy:

Size: whatever you think is the best for the stcok
Text: "Sasuke" in the buttom right corner too
style: dark blue too
Stock: 
border: rounder black

Reps will be giving!


----------



## vervex (Feb 27, 2008)

This one will be for Curry!


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 27, 2008)

*Avatar/Signature Request.*

*Avatar:*

*Size:* 150x150 
*Text:* Yondaime
*Colors:* Something complimentary - I like the edgy look.
*Border:* May I have many variations? Dotted border, rounded, black, and or anything that would mix well with the picture.
*Stock:* 

I prefer the style that Pek usually has for his Yondaime sets, especially the kind of text he uses.

*Signature:*

Matching, yet vertical. Text as well.


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> This one will be for Curry!




Then I'll rep you twice when I can  IF you start doing it now cause i love your work


----------



## Curry (Feb 27, 2008)

.Sasuke. said:


> Woah!!! Vervex and Curry making sigs!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I get a request =]
> 
> ...


Please wait a few hours! I'd love to work with that stock! >
<333


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh yay currys here well fine then i have 7 more hours till bed haha I can wait forever since your guys work is worth it!

Ohh and PM me the result.. lol I don't want it stolen by  ****'*

Edit: Bed time I forgot about the soccer game by class has tommorow. I needa be preperd.  Since my GF is a chear leader thats the best part about it cya tommorow.


----------



## Curry (Feb 27, 2008)

Here it is:

 + 

I PMed it as well. Who would steal it?


----------



## vervex (Feb 27, 2008)

Astral said:


> *Avatar/Signature Request.*
> 
> *Avatar:*
> 
> ...



You seem to want very precise stuff... can you show me examples of what you want?


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 27, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here it is:
> 
> +
> 
> I PMed it as well. Who would steal it?



You shouldn't post the things you make here because new noobs who come to the forum may steal your work...

Comment: OMG WTF SHIT!!! AWESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME!!!!!


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 28, 2008)

Avatar: 150 x 150 
Text: None
Borders: Dots if possible
Color: What ever you think is good
Features: Do what you do vervex, those crazy designs would look nice.

Sig: 500 x 300
Text: *Legendary* on the top left hand corner and* Beast* in the lower right hand corner
Border: the same as the Avy
Color: In a way, similar to the Avy
Features: Let the artist in you out.

Heres the stock for both a smaller version and a bigger. 




I have yet so see a proper Gutts Sig and Avy...


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Text: None
> Borders: Dots if possible
> Color: What ever you think is good
> ...



Oh this is really nice stock! let's see what I can do


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2008)

*Legendarywun*

Here is your set 
I'm sorry about the text though I didn't really understand what you meant by the right hand and what side that would be considering his hands were crossed and that he's facing us ... So I just put it all on top left XD


*Spoiler*: _Your set!_ 









Hope you like


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello , I like you girls' work! as expected from great artists. Anyways I was wondering if you guys can help me out with a sig. Its so hard to find good stock of Interstella 5555. But I end up with this pic, I was wondering if you guys could tweak that out a lil . Thanks!


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2008)

Let's see what I can do with this before going to sleep


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Mtl boy! Despite the horrible quality of the picture, that's what I've got XD


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey mtl girl!! Its soo cool!!! cant believe it went from a crappy pic to that! Thank you!!


----------



## Curry (Feb 28, 2008)

Now that I have more time today, I shall take the next request 


@Sasuke:
I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> You seem to want very precise stuff... can you show me examples of what you want?



These are two of my favorite avatars that are somewhat resemblant to what I had in mind.


*Spoiler*: __ 








However, I was looking for something a little more edgy - less plain. Meaning larger, more fluent text and a variety of color that the original picture suggests. Also for some strange reason I adore paint spatters.

Also  is a better version of the picture I want (I enlarged it).


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2008)

*Astral*

Alright, this is what I got...


*Spoiler*: _Set with rounded borders_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set with Square borders_ 









I hope you like it


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah, that is simply amazing Vervex! One of my favorite Yondaime sets I have seen thus far. The paint splatters on the sig look nice, as does the light blue border. The text is simple, yet fitting.

I may not use it right away as I just had this set made (requested it before this one). However, I plan on using it for quite a while. Splendid job.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 28, 2008)

I would like to request a set. :3

Only specification I have: Keeping the brilliant green of the eyes and the reddish tone surrounding them for both images.

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Image:


Signature
Size: 550 x anything under 400 pixels in height.
Image:


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Legendarywun*
> 
> Here is your set
> I'm sorry about the text though I didn't really understand what you meant by the right hand and what side that would be considering his hands were crossed and that he's facing us ... So I just put it all on top left XD
> ...



Wow....Im speechless. The most bad ass Berserk Sig and Avy i have ever seen. You truly do deserve praise. Brilliant...


----------



## Curry (Feb 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I would like to request a set. :3
> 
> Only specification I have: Keeping the brilliant green of the eyes and the reddish tone surrounding them for both images.
> 
> ...



Please wait a few hours <333


----------



## vervex (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn Curry, getting all the nice stock for requests 

Hooray for our Shoppe!


----------



## Curry (Feb 29, 2008)

You had Yondaime and did some awesome work, don't complain 


We're the best


----------



## Aeld (Feb 29, 2008)

i'll have a pound of bacon and some wholemeal flour plz currybum 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 seriouslah you guys rule


----------



## murasex (Feb 29, 2008)

Astral said:


> These are two of my favorite avatars that are somewhat resemblant to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less plain? 

I know, I'm a plain girl. xDD




But this shop is awesome! Vervex and Curry = graphics win. 
Congrats on the activity you two.
Keep it going! <3


----------



## vervex (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Shrymmy 

@hello world

Ahahah! Astral didn't expect you to pop up here it seems  
I personally love your graphics too dear <3 You rock too! thanks for dropping by some encouragements


----------



## Curry (Mar 1, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 and 




Sorry, I couldn't make it 550px, because the image was too small  The stock looks fabulous, but it was really difficult to work with it for some reason. I hope you like the result <3



Shrymmy <333333 And thanks Mura!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^
Heh, yeah, I realized that saying 550 was too wide when I looked at the image again earlier, so it is all good. Absolutely love what you have done with the stocks, the blues, greens, and yellows work really well. Oh, and the text for the sig is a lovely  addition. X3 Thank you very much!


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job so far guys


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2008)

Oooo this looks like something I might want to keep up with from time to time.


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 1, 2008)

^ off with your sig! this shoppe should be a sticky thread..o-o


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2008)

Sticky is 1000 posts + and must be active! No favoritism for myself 

Unfortunately, we don't have so much requests... *cries on Curry's shoulder*

*spams her own thread* XD


----------



## Suzie (Mar 2, 2008)

Signature
*Size:* 500x100 or 500x150 (Whichever looks better)
*Text:* Breakin' Through + My name
*Image:* +

Thanks in advance


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll leave it to Curry! She has made less than me  It's a nice picture btw...


----------



## Curry (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay! Please wait a few hours, I'll do it once I'm fed up with Roman Law 

Would you rather have the mecha or these people in your sig?


----------



## Suzie (Mar 2, 2008)

The people please


----------



## Curry (Mar 2, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> The people please



Okay, so here you are, I made two versions:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like <3


----------



## Suzie (Mar 2, 2008)

Its awesome Curry, Thanks  !


----------



## Curry (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoaah, I can't believe, actually somebody repped me for the sig 

I'm glad you like it =) <3


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 2, 2008)

*Avatar & Signature*
*Size:* 150x150 / 400x150
*Stock:* Deviantart link
*Other:* Add some Color

Make it awesome


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2008)

Taking care of this


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2008)

And here it is!  Hope you enjoy!


*Spoiler*: _Halo 3 set_


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 2, 2008)

*Request*

u guys have done nice work.



Please just put a boarder around this avy like the boarder i have on my current avy if u can. Thanks.


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> u guys have done nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> Please just put a boarder around this avy like the boarder i have on my current avy if u can. Thanks.



Our work is more creative work  For that, I'll refer you to any other shop, perhaps fraj's


----------



## Curry (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice set, Tinabear


----------



## vervex (Mar 3, 2008)

@Curry 
Thanks 

@Astral
Glad you changed your mind because it's take it or leave it


----------



## fraj (Mar 4, 2008)

Tina is trying to say I am not creative


----------



## vervex (Mar 4, 2008)

noess... I'm trying to send you customers


----------



## Tousen (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a request but its kinda private so i will send it by PM if thats ok


----------



## chrisp (Mar 4, 2008)

Requesting avy/sig from one of these:


----------



## vervex (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem Tousen 

@Zarigani
Free creation? Alright, taking care of this


----------



## Curry (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh shit, I have no name 

EDIT: The modfuck changed to sexin the Vegeta


----------



## vervex (Mar 4, 2008)

There is your set Zarigani 


*Spoiler*: _Avy and Siggy_


----------



## Creator (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you guys draw pictures and color them in as requests?


----------



## Curry (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know about Tina, but I can draw only non anime images and only when I'm home, so not now


----------



## vervex (Mar 5, 2008)

We do manga panels colorations (individually, not the whole page), doodles but no whole drawings 

The reason is that I want to keep each request short. I don't want to spend 2-3h on one request.


----------



## Creator (Mar 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> We do manga panels colorations (individually, not the whole page), doodles but no whole drawings
> 
> The reason is that I want to keep each request short. I don't want to spend 2-3h on one request.



Okay. 

Can i ask exactly what is a doodle by you?  I dont know. All the images in your website and your DA account are very well drawn.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 5, 2008)

vervex, not even for teh sexx?


----------



## vervex (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright Creator, you can ask for that, a sketch or doodle  

What is it that you want?

@Zarigani
Not even for the sex


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd like to have an avvy made for when I become a Senior member ina while :]

Size:150x150



Specifics:If it's not too much,I'd like to see how you guys do it in your own style and then maybe one in a vintage type.

and can I have a sig matching the avvy,but in the bottom right,having "Mish" written? 
I'd appreciate it alot


----------



## Creator (Mar 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> Alright Creator, you can ask for that, a sketch or doodle
> 
> What is it that you want?



A hot picture of Tsunade for my sig.  I am running low on original never before used Tsunade sets.


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, Creator, I ended up spending a lot more time than I should have on this sketch 

Here it is, nonetheless 


*Spoiler*: _Original Drawing_ 









And here is a version you can use on NF if you want


----------



## Creator (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats awesome. 

Hey, Vervex, do you know an Anime character called Jun Tao? Or Tao Jun?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 6, 2008)

Can you make me something music-oriented? I like Hip-Hop and Rap. Just be creative and within sig limit rules. Thx


----------



## VZ.Kag (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey vervex i was wondering if you could make me a set like Astral's... with alot of colors and with the same bg.

here use this as a stock.


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2008)

*@Mishudo
I'll let Curry do that one *

*@Creator*
Nope 

*@Kiing*
Stock please? 

*@Kagure*
I'll work on that tomorrow or tonight if you turn off your sig


----------



## Creator (Mar 6, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Creator
> Nope



Okay. Thanks.  Also, i cant stop thanking you for the Tsunade picture.  

I will be back in 3-4 weeks time for a new one.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Mar 6, 2008)

oopps sorry vervex...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 6, 2008)

Make some fancy dancy designs 

 I was actually hoping you would draw something original for me instead of me using google or a stock though.


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Make some fancy dancy designs
> 
> I was actually hoping you would draw something original for me instead of me using google or a stock though.



Well I sketch OR I do a signature


----------



## Curry (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't colour things when I don't have my tablet, so Tina will have to do it 

I'll make Mishudo's sig in a few hours, sorry for the wait, I was away partying the whole day


----------



## Krzr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey there, you guys are very good. :]

I'd like a matching sig and avy.


*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 







--------------------






In the sig, please put the word "Intelligence" in between them. And somewhere place "Krzr". The rest is up to you. No specifics on the avatar.

Thank you.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys can I request a set of some sorts please ? since you guys did amazing job on my current sig

This is the stock I would like 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vervex (Mar 7, 2008)

Woaw, one at the time! We have too many requests XD damn... Right when I'm super busy 

*@Fiore*
What panel do you want? Coz that's a page 

*@Kiing*
I took the freedom to use nicer stock 


*Spoiler*: _Your set_ 











Kagure, I'm working on your set. It will be ready tonight


----------



## vervex (Mar 7, 2008)

*@Kagure*

Alright, it's done  Hope you like!


*Spoiler*: _Your set_ 












- - - 

I'll do some more requests tomorrow 

*@Kushy*
Dunno if it's because you took it off but you're not crediting our work in your signature dear. If you respect that rule, I'll make you another set. 

Also, turn off your sig.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 7, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Fiore*
> What panel do you want? Coz that's a page


Oh...I requested the top panel in my previous post, is that too large? Should I pick something smaller? XD;


----------



## vervex (Mar 8, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh...I requested the top panel in my previous post, is that too large? Should I pick something smaller? XD;



Oh my mistake, I misunderstood - I thought you wanted the whole page


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd like to request a sig and avatar

here's the stock:

Healthcare coverage costs go up.
Healthcare coverage costs go up.
Healthcare coverage costs go up.
Healthcare coverage costs go up.
Healthcare coverage costs go up.


could you also include the text: Ophelia, Claymore

a background that brings out the bloody/animalistic side of ophelia =]

thanks


----------



## VZ.Kag (Mar 8, 2008)

PERFECT VERVEX!!! Thanks!!! +rep!


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Kagure*
> 
> Alright, it's done  Hope you like!
> 
> ...



Double sorry! I will credit and rep. So plleeeaase make me one lol?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi =D! U guys look like pro's xD I wish i was pro T___T! But im not and tahts y i am requesting here xDD!

*Sig and Avy*
*Stock:*
*Size:*For the avy I would like 2 versions if thats ok =/. 1 to be senior size and the other to be 100x100. xD For the Sig, can you make it vertical but cut of a little bit of the right side? =P
*Text:*Wd0
*Other:*Just do ur best =P


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2008)

Just wondering if you gals had any original Naruto Uzumaki set and can i use it and i'll credit and rep<3


----------



## vervex (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll take care tomorrow of YK, Krzr and KushyKage  the Orochimaru panel might take me more than 30 minutes to do... 


*Curry, you take care of Muk, Bleach and Naruto?*


----------



## Cair (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw from Creator's sig you do sexy pictures of sexy people. Do you think you could make a quick sexy sketch of Lee for meh? 

You don't need to kill yourself with it. I understand if you can't do it too. X3


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright! one down tonight... Colorations are long. I'm gonna limitate them to once a month for each person, just in case XD

*So YK, here it is!*






I'll do the other requests tomorrow if I have time!!


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

wow. xD
its sad, i cant request :/
less than 300


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2008)

Well right before going to bed...


*Kzrz*

I wasn't sure if you wanted them together or not, so I made them separate... I hope it's fine.


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 










@Ura

Do you mean like sexy, sexually attractive (lol) or just nice?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 10, 2008)

SQUEEEEEEEEEE, THANK YOU. It looks utterly amazing. Adore everything about it, especially with how you did that mucus covering him. xD Gorgeous purple for the snake, lovely deep red for the mouth, and the shading and all. Love. X3

So here's a question, now that I have less than 300 posts do I have to wait until I get that many for another request (assuming I don't make that many in a week)?  Or can I still go on my merry way requesting considering I had quite a bit over the 300 initially?


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2008)

How many post did you have before? above 10 000?

There's nothing else to say


----------



## Cair (Mar 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Ura
> 
> Do you mean like sexy, sexually attractive (lol) or just nice?



Sexually attractive. ^^


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 10, 2008)

Vervex

can you draw me somthing like this please :WTF 

Link removed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request.*

*Signature.*
Stock: 
Text: Mandalorian
Size: Inside Boundries.
Border: Regular black border.

*Avy.*
Stock: 
Text: None.
Size: 150x150
Border: Double lined border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krzr (Mar 10, 2008)

I wanted them together, but it is fine. They're still AWESOME. You are a sig master :]

Thanks again! I'll be back soon


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2008)

Wheres Curry T__T! I hope he gets back here soon O_o


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow you've been doing awesome stuff here this is like the best shop..!!!!


----------



## chrisp (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Wheres Curry T__T! I hope he gets back here soon O_o



Yeah, Curry is a girl. 

General rule: If you really think that a member is male, you're wrong.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 11, 2008)

Request


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Avatar*
Picture: Any
Size: 150x150
Border: Any

*Signature*
Picture: Any
Size: Any
Text: Hao x Yoh or HaoxYoh 

Thank you!


----------



## Curry (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG NF wasn't loading for me for a long time! I'll complete all my requests now. <3



Naruto: Sorry, but you have to look for stock yourself. I'm too busy at the moment <3


----------



## Curry (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, so here's the set for *Mishudo*:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 + 




I hope you'll like it! 

Next is Muk <333


----------



## Curry (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, and please, provide us with good quality stock <333


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> Ok, so here's the set for *Mishudo*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hah,it's so great! 
you definatly made it creative and unique,I love it x].

Definatly will use it when I become a senior,thanks curry!


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> Ok, so here's the set for *Mishudo*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  

hey curry XD i've got all the time in the world XD

T_T Baldur's Gate crashed on me again  

Maybe I should just write a fanfic


----------



## Aeld (Mar 11, 2008)

A....ASUMA!!!







O Curry 
I need something new and un shit, but i'm outta ideas


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 11, 2008)

God, I love these.  Requesting~

*Type:* Avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* None.

*Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 350 x whatever fits best.
*Text:* None.
*Other:* Keeping the "KIRA" in the background is optional. You do what you think looks best.

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## vervex (Mar 12, 2008)

This shop is getting CRAZYYY!!! 


*@KushyKage*

Here is your set 


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 














*I'm taking care of Ura Renge, Urahara Kisuke and Werop. *
2 out of 3 are drawings and you told me you don't have your tablet so...

*Curry, you take care of Muk, Bleach, Tara and Kairi.nin?*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> OMG NF wasn't loading for me for a long time! I'll complete all my requests now. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto: Sorry, but you have to look for stock yourself. I'm too busy at the moment <3



k same with me

sig background and Naruto Uzumaki in it in Orange. Also round border please.
Avy:150x150 and round border 
thanks in advance babe


----------



## Curry (Mar 12, 2008)

Muk said:


> hey curry XD i've got all the time in the world XD
> 
> T_T Baldur's Gate crashed on me again
> 
> Maybe I should just write a fanfic


DDDDDDDD:

Keep playing!

Anyway, here's your set:


*Spoiler*: __ 







I couldn't remember what you wanted me to write there because NF died for me again, I hope it's okay! 






shrymmy said:


> A....ASUMA!!!
> 
> O Curry
> I need something new and un shit, but i'm outta ideas


Draw a NaruSasu and I'll make you a pretty set out of it >D


vervex said:


> *Curry, you take care of Muk, Bleach, Tara and Kairi.nin?*


Yeah, when I get back from Uni! <333


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> DDDDDDDD:
> 
> Keep playing!
> 
> ...




ZOMG  that's so awesome Curry!!!!!!

btw just a little hint shrymmy is SasuSaku XD

T_T Nf not working for me T_T

its back to the whole internal 500 errors >_>;


----------



## Curry (Mar 12, 2008)

It's not working for me as well, that's why I'm having problems with all the requests 

I'm glad you like your set <333

Shrymmy is SasuSaku, but I can make her draw me NaruSasu.. hopefully


----------



## Curry (Mar 12, 2008)

Next is Tara, but dear, the stock for sig you chose is in a really crappy quality 



Bleach said:


> Hi =D! U guys look like pro's xD I wish i was pro T___T! But im not and tahts y i am requesting here xDD!
> 
> *Sig and Avy*
> *Stock:*
> ...



Here's your set, I hope you'll like it! <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> Next is Tara, but dear, the stock for sig you chose is in a really crappy quality



Really? all the pictures I put up on request on my computer have good quality. Which picture are you talking about and I might find a better version of it.


----------



## Curry (Mar 12, 2008)

Well.. only the third one has a somewhat good quality  But that's okay, I can make sigs out of it, it's just that don't expect wonders <333


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> This shop is getting CRAZYYY!!!
> 
> 
> *@KushyKage*
> ...



Ahh c'est malade vevex lol thanks!!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> Next is Tara, but dear, the stock for sig you chose is in a really crappy quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww tahts so beautiful!!!! Thanks =D!!! +rep and cred 4 sho!
X3

And sorry I thought u were a guy xD!!!


----------



## vervex (Mar 12, 2008)

You did an awesome job with Bleach's request Curry


----------



## Curry (Mar 13, 2008)

New textures mixed together 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to complete my other requests today, currently I have a lunch break, and then I have classes till 8pm, but a friend asked me out on a date, and if I go, I won't come back here tonight 

Please bear with me


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Take your time.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you guys both know how much we all love you 
you're both so kind and sweet for doing this for other people!

*inserts rainbow*


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 13, 2008)

we love you guys


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd like a set, please.

*Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 200:200

EDIT: No Avatar

Mind coloring the sig?


----------



## vervex (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll finish all the requests Friday night and this weekend! <3
Right now I'm super busy!! XD


----------



## Cair (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Take your time.


----------



## Curry (Mar 14, 2008)

vervex said:


> I'll finish all the requests Friday night and this weekend! <3
> Right now I'm super busy!! XD



Me too! ME TOO!


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 14, 2008)

It's ok...Take your time, when you can...May you do me a set? Or if not just a siggy(I would like a set, though).

Type: Set or signature.

Stock(Anything from this EXACT link):   

Text: I would like for it to say:

*KIRBY*
My pink, round saver!!

I would like the text in a nice font, any nice one will do. The color would be a nice shade of pink.


That's about it...Oh, and you can put my member name really tiny on the corner, and your's on another...Just make them REALLY small. The rest, make a light background, the rest is up to you!! 


Thanks, 


Eddy


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry to be a disturbing element. But...Vervex, do you know how to draw 18 year old Tsunade (Ie Teenage Tsunade)?


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 14, 2008)

Creator, I may do it...If I'm not lazy...;D


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2008)

The2ndHokage said:


> Creator, I may do it...If I'm not lazy...;D



I dont mind. 

But are you allowed to work in here? I dont want to break any rules.


----------



## Cair (Mar 14, 2008)

The2ndHokage said:


> It's ok...Take your time, when you can...May you do me a set? Or if not just a siggy(I would like a set, though).
> 
> Type: Set or signature.
> 
> ...



Did you happen to read the 300+ post rule?


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 14, 2008)

Creator said:


> I dont mind.
> 
> But are you allowed to work in here? I dont want to break any rules.



If I'm not...Then I'll PM ya. And don't blame creator for nothing, he didn't do anything...Blame me!!



Ura Renge said:


> Did you happen to read the 300+ post rule?



I guess I missed that one, SORRY VERVEX AND CURRY!!


----------



## Curry (Mar 15, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Okay, here it is. Sorry it took so long! I hope you'll like the result <3




Please provide better quality pics next time


----------



## Curry (Mar 15, 2008)

Next are Kairi.nin and Naruto Uzumaki for me!


----------



## Curry (Mar 15, 2008)

Kairi.nin said:


> God, I love these.  Requesting~
> 
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> ...


Here's the av:



For the sig, you wanted 350px in height? I can do that, but just to warn you, it won't look so good with this pic..  I wanted to make sure, though 

<3


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> Okay, here it is. Sorry it took so long! I hope you'll like the result <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about the quality but these were truly worth the wait, it looks awesome! X3 *+rep*


----------



## Creator (Mar 15, 2008)

Vervex, do you know how to draw 18 year old Tsunade (Ie Teenage Tsunade)? 

And also, this is my request for the next week. Can i have the following picture colored. I want just Tsunade and the chair shes sitting colored and no one else. Just Tsunade and her chair.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2008)

Tina & Curry 

Type:avy
Stock: x
size: senior member
Textne
Other: focus on his face and go artistic
__________________________

Type:sig
Stock: the same as above
Size: I dunno >__<
textne
Other: go artistic

double reps + cred will be given


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here's the av:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3X3 Love the avatar~! <333

Hmm.. <.> Well.. you can make it whatever size you think fits best.


----------



## Curry (Mar 15, 2008)

<333



Kairi.nin said:


> X3X3 Love the avatar~! <333
> 
> Hmm.. <.> Well.. you can make it whatever size you think fits best.



I like small slim tags, is it okay with you? I need to draw the entire background, since I don't want it to be grey 
And I think it should have similar ornaments to the ones I used for the avy. =)

Is it okay?


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> I like small slim tags, is it okay with you? I need to draw the entire background, since I don't want it to be grey
> And I think it should have similar ornaments to the ones I used for the avy. =)
> 
> Is it okay?



Yep, that's all just fine. <333


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I Get A Doodle Of Raven (From Teen Titans) Either Playing Guitar, Playing Guitar Hero Or Air Guitaring Please


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Guys 




Please, play around and do whatever you can with that stock (sig and avy for seniors).


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, i would like a member size avy please 

one that's similar to my sig, colour wise and dark and stuff like that. 





i looked for ages to find the same pic from my sig but use whichever makes it easiest for you guys 

Text that i would like is  "*little nin*" please


----------



## Curry (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's the sig for Kairi.nin:



I hope you'll like it! <333

Next is Naruto Uzumaki 
Wait, he's banned 

So next are Totitos, Raiden and little nin for me, I hope that's okay with you guys! <333


----------



## chrisp (Mar 16, 2008)

I feel bad for doing this, vervex made such an awesome set!
And Revy kick ass and take names. 

Want to make a set out of this picture, vervex? Or do you want to try it Curry?


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here's the sig for Kairi.nin:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll like it! <333



Oh, my God..

   

I love you [and the signature, of course]. <3333333 Thank you so much~!

-REPS-

Edit: Damn..  I have to spread some rep around before I can rep you again. D: -Goes to do so-


----------



## vervex (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ura Renge*

Here is your sexy Rock Lee sketch! 







*Urahara Kisuke*

Question for you dear... Would it be possible for me to draw only one of the two? I offer quick sketches... I either can draw fast and possible not so well the couple for TTGL or draw one character a bit better... what would you prefer?



I'll finish *Urahara* when he answers me, then continue with *Werop*, *Creator*, *St-Jimmy* and *Zarigani*!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 16, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Ura Renge*
> 
> Here is your sexy Rock Lee sketch!
> 
> ...




Thats fine please draw the guy with his sun glasses on please


----------



## Cair (Mar 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Ura Renge*
> 
> Here is your sexy Rock Lee sketch!



*multiple, blissful orgasms* 


OMG THANK YEOUUUUUU!  

Total reps!


----------



## Blood+ (Mar 17, 2008)

can you make a Banner that is Serpentine Arrows....

I don't know what It should look like but Im sure you'll do Great!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 17, 2008)

Vervex-
One cool as Sketch of Ryuk please and thanks.


----------



## vervex (Mar 17, 2008)

*@Creator*

I saw the picture you asked to be colored, but we do Manga Colorations. I don't color the other artists' work unless it's official. 

*@Blood*

Please give us the stock.


----------



## vervex (Mar 18, 2008)

*Urahara Kisuke*

Here is Kamina 
Hope you like


----------



## vervex (Mar 18, 2008)

*Werop/Mandolarian*

Here is your set dear 


*Spoiler*: _Your set_ 










By mistake I realize I only put a 1 line border for the avatar... do you like it like that or you do absolutely want me to change it?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2008)

Omg  i LOVE IT! its perfect! and the 1 line border looks better actually *reps and all that*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2008)

wow.. i cant believe i missed this thread! 

keep it up, galz!


----------



## vervex (Mar 18, 2008)

Curry, when will you have your tablet to help me?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2008)

hey vervy 

i got a coloring request to make.. are you free?


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 18, 2008)

here is the stock
Sketch please


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Creator*
> 
> I saw the picture you asked to be colored, but we do Manga Colorations. I don't color the other artists' work unless it's official.



Ah man. 

Do you know how to draw young Tsunade? Ie Tsunade in a Jounin vest or in her late teens.


----------



## Curry (Mar 18, 2008)

TOTITOSSSS! <333


*Spoiler*: __ 









here's the set, I hope you lieeek, awesomeness! 

Next are Raiden and little nin and Zarigani? 


Tina dear, I will have my tablet on Friday, but I won't be able to draw for the shop, I already promised Freija a picture for his birthday ;__;


----------



## vervex (Mar 18, 2008)

@Creator

Well you'll have to wait for next month for a sketch! and I just added to the rules too that it's the same for the coloring. Once a month per member 

@Curry

I'll let you Zarigani 

@lk3mizt

Manga panel coloring. You'll have to be patient though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a TTGL line art.

not necessarily manga but its what they used to do the anime. lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 19, 2008)

Since it's been a week since my last request, I wanted to know I can request a color sketech of Obito Uchiha or do I have to wait a month?


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2008)

Um Um can i reserve a Sig/Avatar ahead of time??? Cause I found these two beautiful Stock that just scream out make me a sig!!!!

And I don't want anyone else on the forum to use them XDDDDDDDD

So can i reserve them for later use??? XDDDD

here's the stock:


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 19, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> here is the stock
> Sketch please



What about me?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2008)

Since it was like 9 days since i requested, can vervex make me a sketch of a Mandalorian ? colored and all


----------



## Curry (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it just me, or are we getting too many requests for sketches?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol sorry Curry


----------



## Curry (Mar 19, 2008)

That's fine with me, because I'm not doing them atm


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Creator
> 
> Well you'll have to wait for next month for a sketch! and I just added to the rules too that it's the same for the coloring. Once a month per member



But Creator was a good boy and waited two weeks for a drawing. 

Fine, but i am first after 2 weeks.


----------



## vervex (Mar 20, 2008)

*@ Alkemits*

I only color official images  

*@Creator*

2 more weeks <3
*
@Madalorian*

You gotta wait a week between each request  Please come back in 5 days <3

---------

More requests done soon <3 (I have more time on Thursday, Friday and weekends!)

*Upcoming requests:*
St. Jimmy (Raven from Teen Titans playing guitar), Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note), Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors)



*Curry*, you take care of Zarigani and Muk?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, i thought it was one week from when i MADE the request  didnt know it was from when it was finished xD sorry.


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm just curious, vervex = mura??


----------



## Curry (Mar 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Curry*, you take care of Zarigani and Muk?


Sure thing!

I'M GOING HOME IN A FEW MINUTES  6 hours of train ride and I'm home! 


pedobearr said:


> I'm just curious, vervex = mura??



No, mura=hello world


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Urahara Kisuke*
> 
> Here is Kamina
> Hope you like




thank you


----------



## vervex (Mar 20, 2008)

pedobearr said:


> I'm just curious, vervex = mura??



Vervex = vervex


----------



## fraj (Mar 20, 2008)

My first request here tina and karo
Can you make a signature out of this image please 



I will give a different image for the avatar later on

Can you make something music based please and I want it like a transparent sig without a border. I would like musical designs around the little guy and also if possible can you keep that line thats accross and I would like the width to be 550px with the little guy in the right please.
Thanks a lot for your help.... ( i dont wanna change my current sig -_- )


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 20, 2008)

Your past name should be sidekick complex right?


----------



## sannin1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

id just like to say that all your stuf  right.


----------



## vervex (Mar 21, 2008)

pedobearr said:


> Your past name should be sidekick complex right?



The only other name I had was God 
No jokes.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@ Alkemits*
> 
> I only color official images



sure! 

here it is: 


this how i'd like it to look like! 



just make the colors "friendlier" that the second pic. 

btw, it's official GL line art. 

thanks!


----------



## Jesus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol what happened to you @lk3mizt? 

anyway, my first request here: could you make me a (senior sized) set from this pic please?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, modfuck ><


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 21, 2008)

Let's see...my last request was completed 3/10, so long enough to request something else now, eh? 

So, I would like to request a set this time around.

*Avatar*:
*Size*: 150x150
*Image*: 

*Signature*:
*Size*: Maximum width of image (or somewhere around there) x anything under 450 pixels.
*Image*: 
*Note*: Keep the turtle in there somewhere if possible? :3


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 21, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Images: 



I want the avatar to have a thick white border and for the pink pic to be on the left, the yellow in the middle, the blue on the right (and I mean I want them all in the avatar, so you can separate them using bars or something). You can try different ways and show me what you did so I can pick which I like best...


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd like a sig with this manga page

*Spoiler*: __ 



  (couldn't make the image appear, sorry.)



color: I want the coloring to be dark and funky. If yu don't understand what I'm saying, just give it a Scarface feel lol (flashy black and white)
size: the authorized size, don't want a mod to censor my sig :/


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 22, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here's the sig for Kairi.nin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 can you do me soon i'm unb&


----------



## Vanity (Mar 22, 2008)

vervex, I've seen a few of your sketches in sigs like Ura Renge for example. Creator also had one of Tsunade.

Would you mind doing me a Deidara sketch? 

We don't need to provide stock when it's not going to be a graphic do we? And I think everyone knows who Deidara is. 

Take however long you want, no rush at all.


----------



## vervex (Mar 23, 2008)

Curry. Help me. Please ;_;

*My list updated:*

St. Jimmy (Raven from Teen Titans playing guitar), Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note), Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors), YK (awesome Mononoke set), KY (Deidara fanart).


----------



## vervex (Mar 23, 2008)

*St Jimmy*, here's Raven 






Hope you like


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2008)

omg that's nice, Vervy! X3


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 23, 2008)

Vervex I wanted to know if I can have a 150x150 Avatar of my drawing request too, when it's done. Thank you if it is possible.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi! I have a signature and avatar request! xD

*Stock:* 
*Size: *Regular size for the signature but senior size for the avatar and another avatar thats 100x100 :3
*Text:* "Wd0" and like faded in the background "Eureka 7" or something xD
*Other:* Nah thats all xD Just have fun with it =3


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Type: Signature
Stock:


Size: 220x220
Text: Oh, it is love.
Other: If possible can you add a red tint to it. And have the text in the lower left hand corner in a sexy, cursive font? Maybe round edges? Your judgement is better than mine haha. Just try and make it all sexy looking. I trust you both.

Thanks. Kyle!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

vervex said:


> *St Jimmy*, here's Raven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Awesome...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello again vervex, Curry  i am here too request a sketch, i requested to early the other one, so im back to re-request, i want to request a Drawing of Tifa Lockheart, Sweaty and Hot


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 25, 2008)

*Alright I have a request 



Could you color this manga page? I would like his jacket a tanish color and he has black hair and green eyes :3 Whatever you want to color the rest is up to you 

Also, when you are done I know you do not do transpancies, but could you make the manga pic transparent? Leaving Arou(That is his name) And what he is saying on it? I would like the orginal and the transparent, but if you do not want to do the transpancey I understand ^^

Thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## vervex (Mar 25, 2008)

*News ~*
I'll advance more with the Request Friday and Saturday, Hopefully maybe tomorrow night.

*List updated:*
Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note), Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors), YK (awesome Mononoke set), KY (Deidara fanart), Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy), Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Curry and me are surprised by the SUPER popularity our shop has!! In fact, we are so popular among you guys that it's hard to keep up.

*We are looking for 1-2 good and dynamic workers who can:*
*- SKETCH AND DRAW
and/or
- DO AWESOME SIGS*

Applicants, send us BOTH a PM showing us your work. *Right now we are worried mostly about the sketches*, myself being the only one able to do them at the moment and probably for a damn long time. Sketches require 20 minutes more or less of your time, sometimes more if you get passionate. No need to color (unless you feel like it).

We'll be waiting for you


----------



## Jesus (Mar 26, 2008)

why is my set request not on the list? ;__; 
was it forgotten, or did I do something wrong


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 26, 2008)

I showed my work to ya!! me wanna works hera! if possible.. 

(I'll be active REALLY on weekends) on regular days a lil I guess


----------



## Fail (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont understand what this is..
i wanna be a part of this but i just dont understand what i need to do


----------



## vervex (Mar 26, 2008)

*@Pain*

That is my personal list  You'd appear on Curry's. She leaves on Friday, she told me she'd do the sigs before leaving. 


*@Sasuke'*

Your work is good, but it's not what we'd like to have for our shop, at least not now. But please, keep sending us some of your work once a while. You might be able to convince us


----------



## vervex (Mar 26, 2008)

*Announcement!*​
I have the pleasure to announce you that *Dirty Harry* and *Dave* now work as sketchers for our shop  Those two incredible gentlemen are very good at drawing and will help the newly renamed *Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe* to grow better!

*We are still looking for one skilled GFXer.* Send us a PM if you want to apply. Sell yourself 

Curry will be gone for more than a week next week. She can give us some more details about this soon perhaps...  The bastard is travelling 

-------------------
*
Sketches/colorations to complete:* (Me, Dave and Larry)
Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note), 
Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors), 
@lk3mizt (coloration)
KY (Deidara fanart), 
Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy), 
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)

- 

*Signatures that I will do:*
YK (awesome Mononoke set).

-

*Curry* will complete the regular sets that were requested before, and if she cannot do them all, I will help her this Friday.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2008)

*@Kyasurin Yakuto*: Unfortunately, vervex is rather busy at the moment, so I will be taking your request.

Sorry/you're welcome.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 26, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Kyasurin Yakuto*: Unfortunately, vervex is rather busy at the moment, so I will be taking your request.
> 
> Sorry/you're welcome.



Ah, okay. I did come here since I had seen the sketches vervex had done for the others and I really liked them. And vervex was the only one doing sketches when I asked(I think anyway).

But I understand that things change so it's okay. I didn't really mind though even if it took months to get since it's free and I said there's no rush at all in my post even.

It's okay though.  I mean, this thing is free anyway. I just don't know what to expect anymore is the only factor but I know they wouldn't just accept anyone to do the art here.


----------



## vervex (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Ah, okay. I did come here since I had seen the sketches vervex had done for the others and I really liked them. And vervex was the only one doing sketches when I asked(I think anyway).
> 
> But I understand that things change so it's okay. I didn't really mind though even if it took months to get since it's free and I said there's no rush at all in my post even.
> 
> It's okay though.  I mean, this thing is free anyway. I just don't know what to expect anymore is the only factor but I know they wouldn't just accept anyone to do the art here.



Meh I went to ask Larry to come and do some work here. He's excellent. He beats me at SkotW sometimes... ok often XD

You won't regret it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 27, 2008)

vervy... 

my request...


----------



## vervex (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh yes dear sorry, I forgot to add you to the list... there... the 1 meter long list has been updated


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 27, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

*@Kyasurin Yakuto*: That was one of my concerns, and all I can say is that I'm sorry. It was just the wrong time, more or less. Anyhow, hope you're content with this. You could always come back for another sketch next month. :/


----------



## Vanity (Mar 27, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Kyasurin Yakuto*: That was one of my concerns, and all I can say is that I'm sorry. It was just the wrong time, more or less. Anyhow, hope you're content with this. You could always come back for another sketch next month. :/



Yeah, I just thought that new artists being added to the group would just take on new requests beyond that point, not ones that were requested before that that were already in someone elses list.  That's how I thought it would go at least. Or if it was me I'd make a post saying I can't take any new requests right now or something and that I'm on a break. I don't know. I'm not angry of course and I like vervex. I just feel sad. And feeling sad kind of ruins stuff for me, so even if she had done it now I'd probably still feel sad. It doesn't really change anything now.

I'm kind of just saying that for the future now. And no one has to listen to that if they don't want to. I don't need anymore drama anyway, I have too much. >_<

Anyway, thanks for the art still. I can tell that it's well done and that you're a good artist. I'd like it more if it were under other circumstances. The only thing I can mention on that is to consider personalizing it. Like how vervex did with the writing on the pics. That's really easy to do. You don't have to do that for people though, I'm just suggesting it because then people know that it was made for them and that they didn't just find it on some fanart site somewhere on the net. I think that's part of why people like to put them in their sigs.

I hope that helps at least!

And don't worry, I'll be okay in a while. And the art pic was well done so don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

^PM'd.

I'll wait for another request to be taken before I start up again.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2008)

You can take my request if you feel like it, since i dont want vervex to be overloaded  and if you do, can you possibly make it in color too ?


----------



## Jesus (Mar 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Pain*
> 
> That is my personal list  You'd appear on Curry's. She leaves on Friday, she told me she'd do the sigs before leaving.



oh, I see  sorry for the spam then  *goes stalking Curry*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2008)

What is KY going on about? She should be damn happy about the fanart instead of spending so much time rambling about who does what.

lolzomg, abuse of unapproved thread function.

lol, true. the art is incredible too


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> You can take my request if you feel like it, since i dont want vervex to be overloaded


If you don't mind, then yeah, I'll take it.


> and if you do, can you possibly make it in color too ?


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Curry (Mar 27, 2008)

WELCOME DIRTY HARRY! <3333333333

I shall do my requests tonight.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 27, 2008)

How Long Do I Have To Wait For Another Sketch?


----------



## Curry (Mar 27, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's your set:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Next is little nin, Muk and Zarigani for me. =) (And the rest of the sig requests if I manage to complete them in time @_@)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

Curry said:


> WELCOME DIRTY HARRY! <3333333333






St. Jimmy said:


> How Long Do I Have To Wait For Another Sketch?


Sketch requests are limited to once a month per member, so 5 days from now; April 1st.

*He has to wait another 3 weeks.
~vervex*


----------



## Curry (Mar 27, 2008)

little nin said:


> Hi, i would like a member size avy please
> 
> one that's similar to my sig, colour wise and dark and stuff like that.
> 
> ...



Here's your set, dear <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 27, 2008)

Dirty Harry: Awesome


----------



## Curry (Mar 27, 2008)

*@ZARIGANI*:

Here's your set :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2008)

No Harry, i dont really mind, so go right ahead


----------



## vervex (Mar 27, 2008)

*Announcement!​*
*Asking to a precise artist...*
If you REALLY *REALLY* want an artist to do your request, and that will be accepted ONLY in some special circumstances where the artist himself won't be overloaded, you can ask for it. We do NOT guarantee though that the artist asked will do it, but you can ask. 

*Most of the time though, I would prefer that there is NO REQUEST, unless the artist himself brought you to the Request Shop or that perhaps he promised you a drawing. It's plain respect for the workers.*

*Colors in sketches*
*An artist can freely decide NOT to do your request in color if he doesn't want to.* Some of us like to color more than others, that's true, but it takes more time and we can decide to hand out a work in B&W. 

*Turn off your sig!*
If people do not respect this rule, I'll have to become an ass and evict some of you of our Request Shop. I don't want to have to do that. :| It's very shitty.



----------------------

*@KY*
Come back in mid April and ask me privately. I'll see what I can do. Right now we are overloaded... Hopefully I can finish the list this weekend...


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2008)

Should honestly extend the time between each request to at least 3 weeks.

Anyway, I'd love a Yondaime sketch by whoever has the time, and all three if you don't mind, not to compare or anything I know you all are great artists but just because I want more Yondaime fanart and stocks to use for avatar. You don't have to do it right away. I can wait a long time, I just want more yondaime fanart x]


----------



## vervex (Mar 27, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Dirty Harry: Awesome



Nope, you have just received your so 3 weeks.



*Asking new Sketch Requests*
*As written in the rules, you shall wait a month before asking a new sketch once you RECEIVE your requested drawing.*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah, sorry about that vervex. I was a bit confused about the rules.


St. Jimmy said:


> Dirty Harry: Awesome


Not awesome anymore. 





EDIT - If no one else takes peK's request over the next few days, I'll go ahead and do that one too.


----------



## vervex (Mar 27, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Ah, sorry about that vervex. I was a bit confused about the rules.
> Not awesome anymore.
> 
> 
> ...



I would highly encourage the new sketchers to help me the list already existing before though


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2008)

^Right, sorry about that.


			
				Old List said:
			
		

> Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note),
> Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors),
> @lk3mizt (coloration)
> Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy),
> Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)


I'll have Mandolarion's request done by tomorrow, and figure out the rest later. The only one I can readily do (from the list) after Mandolarion's is Ryuk's, but I hate Ryuk [the character]...


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello garls, I'd like to request a cool Sado set with following stock;

siggy size: 250x400 ish 
avy: normal size, not senior 
Do as you wish with the set!
thx in advance


----------



## sonyexe (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







Type - Signature and Avatar
Size - Avatar - 125x125, Signature - whatever is good!
Text - text on signature and avy Lavi.
Colour - red and black or something dark if possible!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 28, 2008)

*signature*
*stock:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Winner than Lenalee



text- none

size: really as you see fit, around 350 X 150

 could you please focus on killuas head and the ants' head in his hand, and keep that to the right. i will leave the colours to you but dark and light of colours like purple would be prefered.

 thank you very much.


----------



## fraj (Mar 29, 2008)

Heres the list of the people whos requests have been done for a sketch or coloration and the date of when they can request next

Format - Date/Month/Year

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008

*


----------



## little nin (Mar 29, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here's your set, dear <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks Curry, you may have got a bit confused though, i only wanted an avy 

thanks


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya.
Can I request a sketch of Isshin from Bleach?

If it's too much trouble I can understand,I know you guys are having a tight schedule.


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heres the list of the people whos requests have been done for a sketch or coloration and the date of when they can request next
> 
> Format - Date/Month/Year
> 
> ...



Wow thank you dear  Very nice from you! <3


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

*List Updated*

Curry's gone for a short vacation now... So I'm stuck with all the sig requests. I might employ someone else during her absence. I wish she could answer her PMs ._.


*Sketches & Colorations*
Ryuk (Ryuk from Death Note),
Tara (Obito Uchiha with colors),
@lk3mizt (coloration)
_Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy),_ - Dirty Harry
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
_Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)_ - Dirty Harry

*Sigs*
Pain
YK
Butter Head
Bleach
k-k-Kyle
StupidFatHobbit
sonyexe
uchiha-alia



*@tictactoc*
You want a sig OR a coloration? It's one OR the other, not both.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^I'll go ahead and take Mishudo's.

*My sketch-list:*
1. Mandolarion/_Tifa Lockheart_ - 5% done
2. Pek/_Yondaime_
3. Mishudo/_Kurosaki Isshin_


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

*Ryuk*

There is your sketch  I'm really shitty with drawing monsters... but anyway, here he is 





He's super ugly... (as he should be in a way XD)
... Hope you like anyway.


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

*Pain*

Here is Pain's set 


*Spoiler*: _Pain Set_ 









Don't forget to credit <3


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

*Tara*

Here is your Obito Sketch...  Hope you like!









--------

I'm done for tonight... going to bed before I faint from lack of sleep!


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 30, 2008)

hey all.

especially to overstressed vervex.
i wanna work for ya (:


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2008)

Update list 

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008*

Once the date has been crossed and its time for a new request I will highlight your name in red


----------



## Jesus (Mar 30, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Pain*
> 
> Here is Pain's set
> 
> ...



thanks a lot!


----------



## vervex (Mar 30, 2008)

Today I'm gonna try to advance with the regular sets. Maybe I'll have time to do one coloration. 

Fraj self-proclaimed himself the Time Keeper?  Maybe we can create a special spot for that  I'll just wait to see what Curry thinks of it before ^^

*@Ino*
If you want to join us, you must send us samples of your work (to Curry and me) via PM. Right now Curry is gone so it might take some time to receive an answer... either way, if after a week you have no news, it means that we think you're not ready yet to join the team. Our decisions are not definitive - you can re-apply in some months with new work if you are ever refused. *This is for all the future applicants as well.*


----------



## Neji64 (Mar 30, 2008)

Woot!! I can finally request!!!!

I'd like a Manga Coloring plz. 

Stock: 

For the background and facial details, I'd like it to be similar to this:


Make'em blush too plz. 

For the girl's socks/shirt and the boy's shirt, it should be white. For the girl's skirt, I'd like your input on it. I'm not very imaginative . Also, if possible, I'd like for it to be given a "wintery romantic mood" .

PS: From reading the thread, it seems that you're overloaded with requests, so take your time with my request, I don't mind. Plus, Slow = better end result .


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello beautiful art makers!! 

I have a request if possible, its somewhat a tough one I think lol. But can you guys somehow make me a sig out of the top panel in this manga page? As usual you guys will have total creative control. I will rep + credit and hold favors as well for helping me out! Ok thank you girls!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2008)

your sig.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello ladies

Background: Can you put like a fire background. And make certain parts transparent like fire burnt it off.
size:avy=150x150, sig=Something Nice
Other=Naruto Uzumaki in red somewhere on the sig
credit and rep.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 31, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> your sig.



sorry..fixed it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2008)

^ whut about this one?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol                 .


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 31, 2008)

I know I'm not allowed to request until I hit 300 posts. but if i request now could it just be ignored until i've made my 300 posts?


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I know I'm not allowed to request until I hit 300 posts. but if i request now could it just be ignored until i've made my 300 posts?



Request only when you get to 300 please  It's easier for us this way.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

you know my work 

you do, right?
Zorko + Ino work. (:


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 31, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Ryuk*
> 
> There is your sketch  I'm really shitty with drawing monsters... but anyway, here he is
> 
> ...



Thanks Vervex.


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> you know my work
> 
> you do, right?
> Zorko + Ino work. (:



I request PMs, to me and Curry! No exceptions


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*
@lk3mizt (coloration)
_Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy),_ - Dirty Harry
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
_Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)_ - Dirty Harry
Neji64 (coloration)

*Sigs*
YK
Butter Head
Bleach
k-k-Kyle
StupidFatHobbit
sonyexe
uchiha-alia
KushyKage


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry vervex; I was a bit busy over the weekend. I'll get my requests done by tonight.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2008)

yay! my request will soon be next!


----------



## Cair (Mar 31, 2008)

vervex. 



Before I give my request and stuff, should I wait a bit? I see you're uber busy.


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

*YK's set* - sorry for the delay dear! Hope you like it 






*@Larry*
Take your time 

*@Ura*
Is it for another sketch? Or a regular set? If it's a set I think you're fine, you can ask, but you'd have to wait a few more days for asking a sketch, unless I'm wrong


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow vervex u sure can handle alot of requests at once xD


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

*@Bleach*
I notice you already have a set with the picture you requested. Do you want us to do it still?


*@ButterHead*

Here is your avatar


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

*@k-k-Kyle*

Here is your signature


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

Last set of the day... 

*StupidFatHobbit*

Here it is, Sado set


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*
@lk3mizt (coloration)
_Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy),_ - Dirty Harry
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
_Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)_ - Dirty Harry
Neji64 (coloration)

*Sigs*
Bleach
sonyexe
uchiha-alia
KushyKage


We're getting to it


----------



## Cair (Mar 31, 2008)

vervex said:


> B]@Ura[/B]
> Is it for another sketch? Or a regular set? If it's a set I think you're fine, you can ask, but you'd have to wait a few more days for asking a sketch, unless I'm wrong



Yeah, it's a sketch. 

I have the details and stuff. But you can wait until you're less busy.


----------



## vervex (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Update list
> 
> Creator – 04/07/2008
> Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
> ...



You gotta wait until the date there Ura  It's one sketch every month!


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex are you also doing curries requests???


----------



## vervex (Apr 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> vervex are you also doing curries requests???



Turn off your sig dear.

I'm doing all the requests right now. Curry's gone for the week or more. Dirty Harry helps me with the sketches, and Dave if he appears someday too


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> Last set of the day...
> 
> *StupidFatHobbit*
> 
> Here it is, Sado set



Wow, this looks amazing! Thx soooo much Vervex, reps and credits coming your way


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2008)

I LOVE YK's SET!  

did you draw and color it, Vervy?


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

fine 

hang on a moment. i have to sieve out all my NF work.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 1, 2008)

*@Mandolarion*: Sorry for being late, and the rushed-appearance. You'll have to rely a bit more on your imagination for the 'sexy,' I'm afraid. 



*Next up is _Mishudo_. Followed by _peK_.


----------



## vervex (Apr 1, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> I LOVE YK's SET!
> 
> did you draw and color it, Vervy?



Nope. Just made a sig out of an awesome fanart from someone else 

*@dirty harry*

The sketches that you make, could you resize them 500x500 dear? Some people might wanna put it in their signature 

It's nice btw!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> *YK's set* - sorry for the delay dear! Hope you like it


    Utterly gorgeous, well worth the wait. !!!! Amazed with how you have altered the colors of the second one so that they match so well and of course, lovely usage of brushes and all. :3



Dirty Harry said:


> *@Mandolarion*: Sorry for being late, and the rushed-appearance. You'll have to rely a bit more on your imagination for the 'sexy,' I'm afraid.


Just had to drop by and say your sketches are amazing. So clean and alive. She looks amused. :3


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow,great ones so far @_@;;
Don't worry vervex,I dont mind it being big,and I can resize it myself 
it's nice to have the original size. unless it's 2000x2000 
Anywho,I love the Sado set ver,and your sketches are very clean Harry


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Mandolarion*: Sorry for being late, and the rushed-appearance. You'll have to rely a bit more on your imagination for the 'sexy,' I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Next up is _Mishudo_. Followed by _peK_.



Its great  but could you resize it to 500x500 or 550x500?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@dirty harry*
> The sketches that you make, could you resize them 500x500 dear? Some people might wanna put it in their signature
> 
> It's nice btw!


Sure thing. And thank you.


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Just had to drop by and say your sketches are amazing. So clean and alive. She looks amused. :3


Thank you. I appreciate it. 


Mandalorian said:


> Its great  but could you resize it to 500x500 or 550x500?


Sure.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2008)

Update list 

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008*


----------



## Cair (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> You gotta wait until the date there Ura  It's one sketch every month!



Oh snap.  


I didn't see that. Sorry!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

For vervex
Avatar: Stock
125x125 and 150x150 i know be a senoir member and i want the avatar on kiba face.
Colors:surprise me
Border: i don't know if that a border or not i want it like Yakushi Kabuto the one you made for her. both of them like that                                 

Signature:same stock
colors:same as above 
Border:same as above
size:up to you


----------



## Creator (Apr 1, 2008)

Can i ask a question. 

Will i be able to get the picture in my sig colored? 



ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Update list
> 
> *Creator ? 04/07/2008
> Yakushi Kabuto ? 04/07/2008
> ...



Whats this about?  Is it the day when i can have another sketching request?


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2008)

^
yes

sry vervex for postin alto im not makin request well i will edit post for rquest


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2008)

Sasuke if ur ganna request somethin do it in one shop if its the same thing ur just wasting other's time and also it is spam cuz ur requesting the same thing which gives u an extra post


----------



## Bleach (Apr 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Bleach*
> I notice you already have a set with the picture you requested. Do you want us to do it still?



You don't have to if you don't want to xD. Since I already got another 1. I could just request another 1 at another time =3!


----------



## vervex (Apr 1, 2008)

*@Creator*

I don't think it's an official manga panel, isn't it?
*I remind you that I DO NOT color fanarts.*


*@Sasuke*

Hmmm our shop is more a creative one. Seeing that you also have asked for it somewhere else, I'm deleting your request anyway.


*@Bleach*

Well you asked so I'll do it... I hope that it won't have been in vain XD


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bleach's set*

I had to restart it 2 times in order to get something nice XD
Hope you like


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sonyexe
*
Here's your set  Enjoy <3


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*uchiha-alia*

Here's your signature


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

Enough for tonight I said >:3

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*
@lk3mizt (coloration)
_Mandolarion (Tifa Lockheart - sexy),_ - Dirty Harry
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
_Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)_ - Dirty Harry
Neji64 (coloration)

*Sigs*
KushyKage
Kiba


----------



## sonyexe (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, awesome! Thank you very much Vervex , reps and credits for you!


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 2, 2008)

oh yeah.
request for a drawing.

Ino <3
must be sexy.

i want Dirty Harry to do mine D:
his/her style is so wonderful.


----------



## Legendarywun (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey vervex, its me again...Loved the last one and i already kno this ones gonna be epic.



Size = 500 x 300

Features = Nothing big, i just need it resized, but if u can make it look better than it already is, then be my guest 




Size = 150 x 150

I would actually like to request two avatars if its possible...One from the Avy source and one from the finished sig..

Features = Yet again i leave it up to you, for sheer uberness..

Cred and Rep like always


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*@Ino*

We might consider to let Larry do it. As stated in previous announcement, we do what we can. We both have 3 requests at the moment, so first to finish may be the one to do your sketch.

*@Legendary*

and the stock will be?

*edit:*

A link, got it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 2, 2008)

' you must spread some rep before giving it to vervex again'

vervex that is awesome, tyvm, will rep when i can


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

are ether curry or vervex are doing sketches right now?

because i would like to request one


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad you liked Uchiha 

*@Countach*
I do sketches  Curry is gone for the week and she doesn't have her tablet with her most of the time. She's more into signatures and sets. We also have Dirty Harry who helps us with sketches.

I might make some colorations tonight... that damn space thing that I have to color, ARG XD Damn you alkemitz


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

vervex said:


> Glad you liked Uchiha
> 
> *@Countach*
> I do sketches  Curry is gone for the week and she doesn't have her tablet with her most of the time. She's more into signatures and sets. We also have Dirty Harry who helps us with sketches.
> ...



i would like one if you can take on the work, if you can ill pm you the stuff


----------



## Creator (Apr 2, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Creator*
> 
> I don't think it's an official manga panel, isn't it?
> *I remind you that I DO NOT color fanarts.*



I know. Thus i asked.  I think it may be a fanart. Not sure.  

But no worries. I will have other requests. X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

Countach said:


> i would like one if you can take on the work, if you can ill pm you the stuff



Just post it here please. Coz if you PM, I'll have to send you back here anyway


----------



## Ayana (Apr 2, 2008)

I know you take requests for sketches, but I've only seen sketches of one character.
Is it possible to get a sketch of a couple?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 2, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> oh yeah.
> request for a drawing.
> 
> Ino <3
> ...





vervex said:


> *@Ino*
> 
> We might consider to let Larry do it. As stated in previous announcement, we do what we can. We both have 3 requests at the moment, so first to finish may be the one to do your sketch.


Well, I just finished Mandolarion's, so I could take Ino's, which would make the number of requests I have total up to 3. It wouldn't be a problem, I'm actually in the mood to draw today. 

*Sketch-list*:
1. Mishudo
2. Pek
3. Ino


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

AyanaPL said:


> I know you take requests for sketches, but I've only seen sketches of one character.
> Is it possible to get a sketch of a couple?



We suggest you keep it to one character, or one thing only. If you ask for more, it will be badly drawn. We try to take less than 30 minutes for each sketch (although when you get passionate it can take some more time ) so 2 characters would make the quality of the whole drawing kinda bad.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 2, 2008)

OK.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 2, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Bleach's set*
> 
> I had to restart it 2 times in order to get something nice XD
> Hope you like



Aww that was nice of you 2 do it xD! ima + rep u n use the ava xD! Can u put mebe a border on the sig though >_<!


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*@lk3mizt*

Here is your coloration of the TTGL ship! I kept the same colors but, well, painted it all a bit brighter. Spent an hour on that ahah 

You better like it  





I put the name of the TTGL artist. I hope he's the one who actually did it...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!! pek pek



thanks!!

edit: i wonder when i can make my next request. 

I Have like 20 awesome official TTGL line arts. 

pek


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2008)

Update list 

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008*


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 2, 2008)

vervex said:


> a
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well make it a sig please.


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
_Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)_ - Dirty Harry
_Pek (Yondaime)_ - Dirty Harry
Neji64 (coloration)
_Ino (sexy Ino)_ - Dirty Harry

*Sigs*
KushyKage
tictactoc
Kiba
Legendarywun



----

*Sakura~Renge*
Before starting yours, I'd like to know from what manga it is.
And we probably won't put transparency... you may ask our partner, the Tousen shop, to do it after


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Update list
> 
> *
> @lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008*



ouch. 

well that means i'll be commenting on awesome art for a month!


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Sakura~Renge*
> Before starting yours, I'd like to know from what manga it is.
> And we probably won't put transparency... you may ask our partner, the Tousen shop, to do it after



*It is from a manga called Land of the Blindfolded  Or Mekakushi No Kuni is the Japanese name  The Manga-ka if you need to know is Tsukuba Sakura.

Alright, I will just ask them then and say you gave me permission to do so *


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Bleach*
> I notice you already have a set with the picture you requested. Do you want us to do it still?
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, this shop > all. 

Thank you velly much! I will probably be requesting a signature soon..


----------



## vervex (Apr 3, 2008)

*KushyKage*

Here is your top manga panel as a sig. I tried to keep it simple but added some colors. Hope you like it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2008)

hey vervy, i'm about to send you a PM..


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Tara*
> 
> Here is your Obito Sketch...  Hope you like!
> 
> ...



Sorry I wasnt here for a while but thank you  *rep*


----------



## chrisp (Apr 3, 2008)

Requesting a set with Orihime. Vervex or Curry, could you take this?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2008)

_Got a request here: _

_Ava:_
*Spoiler*: __ 







_Text: Alone i stand, my place in history is set._


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *KushyKage*
> 
> Here is your top manga panel as a sig. I tried to keep it simple but added some colors. Hope you like it



wow vervex you are truly sick!!! you're art is always fresh!! Its Hot, I love that mist effect, it shows off the ninja style much harder


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 3, 2008)

^No sigs plz :3


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 3, 2008)

hah I knew i forgot to do somethin..


----------



## vervex (Apr 3, 2008)

*tictactoc*

Here's your manga panel  authorized size.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in love with Vervy and her works! pek


----------



## -18 (Apr 3, 2008)

can you made me a drawing of Konan?

cause I'll make her my new sig

it's ok if you won't


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2008)

Starbucks... hide your sig.


----------



## -18 (Apr 3, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> Konan...
> 
> hide your sig.



sorry for that


----------



## vervex (Apr 3, 2008)

*Kiba*

Your set  Hope you like! don't forget to credit <3











<3 @lk3mizt


*@Dirty Harry*
And before you keep stealing all the good request, I'm taking that Konan one


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 3, 2008)

^Fine, I don't even like Konan. 


*I'll start (and finish) Mishudo's request by tonight.


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *tictactoc*
> 
> Here's your manga panel  authorized size.



Wonderful, thank you thank you


----------



## vervex (Apr 3, 2008)

Last for today 

*Legendarywun*

Here's your awesome Jiraiya set.


----------



## vervex (Apr 3, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Sakura Renge (Doujin coloration - pg 12)
Neji64 (coloration)
Starbucks (Konan sketch)

*Larry's*
Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)
Pek (Yondaime)
Ino (sexy Ino)

*Sigs*
Naruto Uzumaki
Zarigani
Joe Gear
Neji Hyuuga


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 3, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^Fine, I don't even like Konan.
> 
> 
> *I'll start (and finish) Mishudo's request by tonight.



Awesome,can't wait 

btw tic turn off your siggy


----------



## Legendarywun (Apr 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> Last for today
> 
> *Legendarywun*
> 
> Here's your awesome Jiraiya set.



Thank you Vervex and to show my gratitude, im going to utter those words, which have been forever banned here in Toronto by the Maple Leafs Fan Association.....Go Habs Go. I H-hope you guys win the S-stanley cup this year...


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> Thank you Vervex and to show my gratitude, im going to utter those words, which have been forever banned here in Toronto by the Maple Leafs Fan Association.....Go Habs Go. I H-hope you guys win the S-stanley cup this year...



I hate the habs  :rofl

I hate hockey, god I hate it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2008)

Vervex, i hope u didnt start my request i just read the first page and i been wanting this coloured for awhile & i see u do beautiful work


avy
size: 150x150

sig
size: whatever u see fit.

i just want it beautifuly coloured.

ill rep u two timesX3 & credit of course. 

thank you for your time.

oh if u started the other one ill take it and wait for this one next time


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks dude 
3rd O:


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> I hate the habs  :rofl
> 
> I hate hockey, god I hate it.





but we're so good!! and how coud you say that, you're jinxing it


----------



## Kiba (Apr 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Kiba*
> 
> Your set  Hope you like! don't forget to credit <3




wow looks awesome  love it  thx vervex i really appreciate it <3 rep+cred


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 4, 2008)

*Type:* Signature
*Stock*


*Size:* 400 x 150 
*Text:* In the name of the moon I will punish you! (if thats to much text just put Sailor Moon)
*Other:* May the border thing be rounded? Oh and if he/she is not to busy can vervex make it? If not anyone else can make it =]

May I have a matching avatar to go along with it? =p


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

*@Neji Hyuuga*
No I didn't start (as you were the 4th on the list). What you wanted previously was a set. Now what do you want, a set OR a coloration?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2008)

a set please.


avy
size: 150x150

sig
size: whatever you see fit.

i would like  it Beautifully colour'd with beautiful colours. thank you vervex


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

*Announcement*

I have the pleasure to announce that *Blooming Cosmo* is a new worker at our shop  He has a nice portfolio and he will be making signatures and avatars with Curry and me from now on.


----------



## -18 (Apr 4, 2008)

me too, i hope you didn't started my request yet, can you add some color on it?

it's ok if you won't

thanks in advance


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 4, 2008)

*@Mishudo*: Finished. Sorry it's late; Drawing Bleach guys is tough for me, let alone someone like Isshin (kept drawing Asuma by mistake XD). Let me know if you need resizing.


1. Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)
2. Pek (Yondaime)
3. Ino (sexy Ino)


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> I have the pleasure to announce that *Blooming Cosmo* is a new worker at our shop  *Her* has a nice portfolio and *her* will be making signatures and avatars with Curry and me from now on.



 This will be fun. 



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Background: Can you put like a fire background. And make certain parts transparent like fire burnt it off.
> size:avy=150x150, sig=Something Nice
> ...



I got this. 


*Spoiler*: _2 versions_ 



One with the burn marks


One without. 


Also sorry the text isn't red, but when I made it red you couldn't see the text against the background.


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

*Sakura~Renge*

Here's your colored Manga Panel  I left the background white because I know you'll go straight to Tousen's shop for a transparency. It will be easier for them


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Sakura~Renge*
> 
> Here's your colored Manga Panel  I left the background white because I know you'll go straight to Tousen's shop for a transparency. It will be easier for them



*OMG! 
Thank you very much! I love the colors and everything, it looks really great thank you! 

+rep and credit*


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Starbucks (Konan sketch)


*Larry's*
Pek (Yondaime)
Ino (sexy Ino)

*Sigs & Avy*
*Zarigani - Curry's*
Joe Gear
_Gatsu-Kun - Vervex's_
Neji Hyuuga
Kairi.nin
Vyse


*@Neji Hyuuga*
I'm still confused with your request. You request a set but want colors. 
We do colorings *OR* sets. 
Option 1: Coloring
Option 2: Set

Which one is it you want?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Mishudo*: Finished. Sorry it's late; Drawing Bleach guys is tough for me, let alone someone like Isshin (kept drawing Asuma by mistake XD). Let me know if you need resizing.
> 
> 
> 1. Mishudo (Isshin/Bleach)
> ...



haha,it was worth the wait,I thank ya for actually doin it xD;;
and lol yeah,he is like Asuma.
It's really great,I like your style! thanks a million

@cosmo:Gratz on the acceptance


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry for the confusion. i found an example of the colours and stuff.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Apr 4, 2008)

I've come to request another set. 

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* None.
*Other:* Nothing I can think of.

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Whatever fits best.
*Text:* Light x Misa
*Other:* Obviously I don't want the whole picture to fit into one signature box, so.. if you could, work anywhere from Misa's [the girl, if you don't know who she is] hand upwards. I'll be sure to credit the artists in my signature. <3 Along with whoever makes the set, of course.

Please and thank you~


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 4, 2008)

I skipped Zarigani cause he/she specified someone else to make it. 



Joe Gear said:


> _Got a request here: _
> 
> _Ava:_
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...








Mishudo said:


> @cosmo:Gratz on the acceptance



Thankies.


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Update

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks alot, I like the mark one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2008)

just wanted to say congrats to Blooming Cosmo!


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 4, 2008)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Border:* Rounded
*Details:* Basically the same colors that I have now, but with a bit more edgy style.


----------



## vervex (Apr 4, 2008)

*@Neji Hyuuga*

Considering your request is a fanart, I only can do a set and no colors. This shop, for respect to the original artist, does not color fanarts.

*Neji64*

Could you tell me from what manga is your request? I'd like to be able to credit the Mangaka


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2008)

oooook thanks anyways


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

Kairi.nin said:


> I've come to request another set.
> 
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> ...







Hope you like.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2008)

grats blooming cosmo XD

could i get my set done as well?

i know its quite a few pages back


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

Muk said:


> grats blooming cosmo XD
> 
> could i get my set done as well?
> 
> i know its quite a few pages back



Thanks. :3

If it's that Little Red Riding Hood set, then I'll get to it in the morning if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2008)

i don't mind it and yes its the little red riding hood set =]

could you include the sword/wolf being slain

its the best part XD


----------



## Creator (Apr 5, 2008)

Well its been almost a month. Well one day left since my last request. (I know, i made my last request on the 6th of March, its the 5th of April. Almost a month )

Can i request a Tsunade sketch of her in her Jounin vest looking smexy, please. X3 Can either Dirty Harry or Vervex do my request, please.  Because Vervex did my previous request and Dirty Harry's portfolio Deidara picture is awesome. X3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

Here Muk


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

@Vyse


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 5, 2008)

^^' I'd like te request a set...


Type: Signature 
Stock: 


Size: Any size is fine
Other: Round-edged

Type: Avatar
Stock: 




Size 125 x 125
Other: Round-edged 

Please. ^^;


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

*@Blooming*
God, you're like extra motivated XD Could you please do a set for Neji as well? It's been a bit confusing what he wanted but it will be a normal set in the end I believe.

*@Dirty Harry*
Do you wanna do Creator's request? I already did a Tsunade last month  I'll take the next sketch if you want 


*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Steam2005 (Anko Sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Starbucks (Konan sketch)
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)

*Larry's*
Pek (Yondaime)
Ino (sexy Ino)
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
*Zarigani - Curry's*
Gatsu-Kun
Neji Hyuuga
Mrs Maito Gai
Swajio
Totitos


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 5, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> @Vyse



Thank you very much.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Blooming*
> God, you're like extra motivated XD Could you please do a set for Neji as well? It's been a bit confusing what he wanted but it will be a normal set in the end I believe.



That's what happens when I'm trying to avoid school work. XD And sure, I'll do Neji's right now. 



Vyse said:


> Thank you very much.



Welcome.


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

*Gatsu-Kun*

Here's your set


----------



## Curry (Apr 5, 2008)

Zarigani - Curry's. I laughed at that 

I'll be more active after my test <3

Welcome on board, Blooming Cosmo!


----------



## Kairi.nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Hope you like.



X3 X3 X3 X3 I love it~!

Thank you so much. 

It says I've given out too much rep in 24 hours, so I'll rep you as soon as I can. <333333


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Dirty Harry*
> Do you wanna do Creator's request? I already did a Tsunade last month  I'll take the next sketch if you want


Sure. 


*Sketch-list*
Pek (Yondaime)
Ino (sexy Ino)
Creator (Tsunade sketch)


----------



## Curry (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a request for the sketchers :3 Draw me a NaruSasu *u*


----------



## Creator (Apr 5, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> *Sketch-list*
> ...



Thanks. X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

Curry said:


> I have a request for the sketchers :3 Draw me a NaruSasu *u*



  

I refuse to draw Sasuke.

Larry?  Yaoi?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> Thanks. X3


No problem, sir.


vervex said:


> I refuse to draw Sasuke.
> 
> Larry?  Yaoi?


Where's Dave?


----------



## Steam (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you please draw Anko sketch for me?


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> No problem, sir.
> Where's Dave?



Seems like I'll be the one who'll have to draw that horrible couple ;_;

Btw...
For the upcoming sketches Larry, I'll put them unsorted. When we're done with our list, we'll see who makes them, oki?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> Seems like I'll be the one who'll have to draw that horrible couple ;_;


I can draw Sasuke, you draw Naruto, and then we'll cut and paste them together. 


> Btw...
> For the upcoming sketches Larry, I'll put them unsorted. When we're done with our list, we'll see who makes them, oki?


Got it.


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> I can draw Sasuke, you draw Naruto, and then we'll cut and paste them together.
> Got it.



 XD That would be hilarious!

Or I can start drawing naruto in a sexy pose, and you continue and add Sasuke??


----------



## Tash (Apr 5, 2008)

Type: Sig/Avatar
Stock:
Borders: Round.
Details: Use everything under the text, "Mononoke's Club" for the Sig and both faces for the avatar please. Otther than that have fun with it.


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Neji64*
> 
> Could you tell me from what manga is your request? I'd like to be able to credit the Mangaka



It's Ichigo 100%, by Mizuki Kawashita. Can't believe you've never read it! 

EDIT: Sig + GZ to  Cosmo xD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^How will this work? I'm certainly up for it though.


----------



## Curry (Apr 5, 2008)

Who are you calling the horrible couple? 

Also, please remember that I want NaruSasu, not SasuNaru :3 It's very important, it doesn't work for me the other way D:

OMG HAPPY


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

What's the difference? 

Wait, nvm.


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

*@Neji64*

Well now that you mention it, I read the first chapter a long time ago, but it didn't really appeal to me that much so I stopped... Anyway, I'm gonna start it soon ^^

*@Dirty Harry*

Well I'll draw Naruto and you complete with Sasuke  Or vice versa! Whenever you want ^^ 

*@Curry*

... what's the difference? XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

^Just send me a sketch (I'm fine with drawing Sasuke, since you don't seem to like him XD) whenever. And I'm guessing she means for Naruto to be the dominant one.


----------



## Curry (Apr 5, 2008)

You ignorant coworkers 
Please make Naruto dominant :3

OMG we have 10 members in here


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> Or I can start drawing naruto in a sexy pose, and you continue and add Sasuke??



I want to see this collaboration made into a reality plz. 

@Neji Hyuuga. I think the concept came out better in my head.


----------



## Curry (Apr 5, 2008)

It's a serious request  I need the pic  I'll wear it forever in my sig


----------



## Totitos (Apr 5, 2008)

Type: avy
Stock: x
Size: senior
Border: round borders
Other: add some flashy effects to the pic
_________________

Type:sig
Stock: x
Size: no idea
Border: round borders
Other: go artistic

double rep + cred will be given


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 5, 2008)

*@Mrs. Maito Gai.* Here you go.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

*@I Я peK*: Finished. Sorry I rushed the jacket; I tend to lose interest in drawing once I finish the head. 


@vervex: Just to clarify, the max height I should have posted is 500px, right?

*Sketch-list*
Pek (Yondaime)
_Ino (sexy Ino)_
Creator (Tsunade sketch)


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 5, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *@Mrs. Maito Gai.* Here you go.



^_^ Thank you~

(Sorr not turning off my sig before. I have sigs disabled so I kinda forgot. Gomen!!!!)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

^No sigs plz. D: ty

*And thank you, peK


----------



## Berry (Apr 5, 2008)

*Hello*

Would someone please do some art of *Konohamaru*, maybe in some kind of action pose or have him surrounded by *monkeys*,whatever your creative mind's can conjure.

*Thank you very much*​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

^We can accept your request, if you take the *monkeys* out of the equation.


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Steam2005 (Anko Sketch)
A l p h a (Kohohamaru sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Starbucks (Konan sketch)
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
Countach (coloration)

*Larry's*
Ino (sexy Ino)
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Zarigani - Curry's_
Swajio
Totitos
Veyerus
_.:Arti:. - Curry's_


----------



## -18 (Apr 5, 2008)

thank god, my request will be done anytime soon


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 5, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Gatsu-Kun*
> 
> Here's your set



<333 

thank you so much for the sig =D


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 6, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I want to see this collaboration made into a reality plz.
> 
> @Neji Hyuuga. I think the concept came out better in my head.



im sorry i kinda dont like the bg.(i wanted colours like the example i posted.) and i was looking for a much bigger sig.
 you dont have to redo it. ill rep ya anyways.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 6, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> im sorry i kinda dont like the bg.(i wanted colours like the example i posted.) and i was looking for a much bigger sig.
> you dont have to redo it. ill rep ya anyways.



It's alright. Your post wasn't very specific and I didn't see an example in the post I read so I just did whatever came to mind. Sorry.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Stock: 



Sig: Do what you want with it but make sure it say's *Veyerus* on it and can it have curly edges like vervy's avatar.


Avi: Make the picture focused on ichigo's head, 125 * 125, again curvy edges like vervy's avatar.

Please And Thank You


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 6, 2008)

Veyerus said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like mine? xD

vervex check your pms


----------



## Berry (Apr 6, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^We can accept your request, if you take the *monkeys* out of the equation.



Sure thing, No monkeys, no worries!

Cheers for accepting!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> like mine? xD
> 
> vervex check your pms


 
Yes but more like vervy's.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 6, 2008)

You should first turn off your sig. Also, vervex & co. need a specific image to make a set.


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2008)

ohh i am sorry ^^ removed my sig ^^
Can i Request a Set Please ^^ 
Size - hmm big as possible ^^

Thanks In advance


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 6, 2008)

of who?
Gintoki?


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

Shshhhh.

I'll take care of Arti's request for sentimental reasons. =)


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2008)

ahh sorry sorry  
i was thinking of having a Art/sketch  of Gintoki but i Changed it to a set request ^^
I am really sorry ^^

[edit] Curreh X3X3 Thank You


----------



## vervex (Apr 6, 2008)

List has been updated up there again... 

I should be working on the coloration now


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

I should be working, but I'm studying and searching for NaruSasu


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Can someone do my request?


----------



## -18 (Apr 6, 2008)

Veyerus said:


> Can someone do my request?



just be patient buddy, they'll do your request too


----------



## vervex (Apr 6, 2008)

Veyerus said:


> Can someone do my request?



See the list above. There are other people before you waiting. It can take up to a week in the worst cases.

*If you ask again though, you'll be deleted from the list. We do free work but we are not slaves and work at our own rhythm.*


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh sorry. :sad


----------



## Countach (Apr 6, 2008)

Coloration request for vervex


the thing i want colored



color i want examples

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vervex (Apr 6, 2008)

Countach said:


> Coloration request for vervex
> 
> 
> the thing i want colored
> ...



From what manga is it? And who's the original artist please?


----------



## Countach (Apr 6, 2008)

vervex said:


> From what manga is it? And who's the original artist please?



its by whoever made shaman king


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 6, 2008)

@Swajio.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 7, 2008)

It has been a month since my coloration request and a week since my last normal sig request was completed. And so, here to request a sketch. X3

*Subject*: Orochimaru and a sharpei (or something wrinkly ike one of those).
*Specifications*: Orochimaru's crouched on the ground with one hand being gnawed on by an excessively wrinkly sharpei. The dog looks happily content and very drooly, you know, dripping off of Orochimaru's hand and puddling onto the ground. Orochimaru's expression should be a mix of confusion and amusement. If it isn't too much, is it possible to make whatever is shown of Orochimaru's body clothed in something that isn't that horrid Sound outfit? Thanks.


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Steam2005 (Anko Sketch)
A l p h a (Kohohamaru sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Starbucks (Konan sketch) left NF
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)

*Larry's*
Ino (sexy Ino)
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Zarigani
Totitos
Veyerus
_.:Arti:. - Curry's_
Kamishiro Yuki
Psychosis

- - - 

*YK*
So if I understand well... you want Orochimaru with a sharpei dog in a sexy position while the dog licks his hand??
Damn, where do you get those ideas anyway XD


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^Starbucks "left," apparently.



Oh did he? when? where?

*edit:*
Well never mind...just found out. I'll take him out of the list then.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 7, 2008)

vervex said:


> *YK*
> So if I understand well... you want Orochimaru with a sharpei dog in a sexy position while the dog licks his hand??
> Damn, where do you get those ideas anyway XD


Sharpei dog gnawing on his hand, everything else sounds good.  Be in awe of my flawless sensibilities that enjoys sexy, weird, and cute things all in the same confined space! Doesn't have to be a sexy pose, just him bent over so that dog can reach his hand is good.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place i stumbled over it a while back, but is this where i can request a drawing done of someone?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey girlies, I want an ava X3 from this 



Height: 200
width: 170
border: any border :3
colours: preferable use some blue too :3
effects: whatever you like 



Thanks girls X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

*@Hisagi*
You can request a sketch, yes.


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG only now I saw I have to make an Orihime sig  I hate her to death 

BBL


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 7, 2008)

I`m requesting a Sig

Render: 
Size: 375x130. or close to it
Color:Green, White, match the render i guess
Lighting:w/e looks good
Text: "Ulquiorra" and "Rasassination" somewhere on the sig

i think thats about everything. If u need referance just look at my other sigs.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> OMG only now I saw I have to make an Orihime sig  I hate her to death
> 
> BBL



Oh, I'm sorry, what if you do a Code Geass instead?

Yet another mod


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2008)

ill do the anko sketc


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 7, 2008)

who's doing mine?


----------



## Tash (Apr 7, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> @Swajio.



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, what if you do a Code Geass instead?
> 
> Link removed



OMG thanks, it's WAY better  Plus that Orihime stock was of poor quality  Who should I focus on? 

Oh, and Yuki, I'll do it for you, since I don't have to do Orihime


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 7, 2008)

*Drops by to marvel at awesome work done by the members of this Shoppe! pek


----------



## chrisp (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh..that's your choice, I don't want Lulus brother in the set, so maybe focus on Lulu and Villeta? I'm weak for C.C and Kallen too though!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> OMG thanks, it's WAY better  Plus that Orihime stock was of poor quality  Who should I focus on?
> 
> Oh, and Yuki, I'll do it for you, since I don't have to do Orihime



thanks loffy X3X3


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't watch this anime  Please tell me by hair colour


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I'm too impatient 

A set for Zarigani:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## chrisp (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Curry!! It's so great!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, so many requests. I'll handle Totitos when I get home.

Also, I have death awaiting me Thursday in the form of public speaking, so I may not be as fast with the requests. DDDD:


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm glad you like it, Zarigani =)

Next is Arti and then Yuki for me :3


Cosmo, I love public speeches, I can do it for you


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> Cosmo, I love public speeches, I can do it for you



Please do!  Cause I'm sure the day of I'll be a mix of tears and doom.


----------



## Curry (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be okay, we'll all keep our fingers crossed 

-----

Okay, I know Arti's request should be next, but Yuki's was easier to do since it's just an av. (plus I just love the stock <3)

Here it is, dear:



I hope you'll like it!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> I'm sure it'll be okay, we'll all keep our fingers crossed
> 
> -----
> 
> ...




OMG, lovely  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Karokaro <333333333333333333


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if I'll have time to do the coloration tonight... I have so many homeworks that maybe it will go to Wednesday night... :|


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Update

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008*


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2008)

Steam2005 (Anko Sketch)


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohh nice Dave <3

Just don't forget to say it in advance if you draw something... in case someone else decides to do it too at the same time!


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Twix (Konan sketch)
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)

*Larry's*
Ino (sexy Ino)
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Totitos
Veyerus
_.:Arti:. - Curry's_
Psychosis
Hisagi
Shirozaki


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2008)

vervex said:


> Ohh nice Dave <3
> 
> Just don't forget to say it in advance if you draw something... in case someone else decides to do it too at the same time!


i did, the page before this one

i guess you didnt notice


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave said:


> i did, the page before this one
> 
> i guess you didnt notice



You're so discreet I didn't even notice 



Seems like Twix/Starbucks is back anyway... I'll put him back into the list


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 7, 2008)

vervex said:


> I don't know if I'll have time to do the coloration tonight... I have so many homeworks that maybe it will go to Wednesday night... :|



You can delay mine if it helps your stress any, this thread should be a source of fun for you, not a burden . Plus, like I said before, I'm just happy to be on the list, and I'd rather you work on the picture while you're in a good mood than when under stress (not that you can't accomplish great things under stress ).


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Hisagi*
> You can request a sketch, yes.



Alright then 

now can i request a set out of this



Avatar: 125x125
Signature: 400x137
Color: similar to the background flares the image has
Text: "Sarugaki Hiyori" and "hisagi" (text is optional, you dont have to put it on)



and im also looking for a solid place to work. If that's okay. I'm not _too_ professional but I've got people that like what I can do.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg. Set request~ <3

*Spoiler*: _The request_ 





*Avatar* 
Size: 150 x 150 
Text: Shirozaki
Other: I want the white guy in my ava x3 And no borders, please~ Make it hot or something xD;;

*Signature:*
Size: Like my current sig >__>
Text: Wilder than Heaven
Other: Do you see the style how the text is in my current sig? Kinda like that-- not too big but not too small either. Just noticeable enough and it doesn't get in the way. No borders, please. Also, erase the text at the background ;~;

*PS.* I love my stocks. XDDD *is a bleach whore* >x3



And oh, do you still need people to help with the requests? I'd love to help if needed~ Tell me if you guys are up for it and I'll send examples of my latest work. <3


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Here Muk


 
 x3

awesome

thanks

will use it once i get some solid internet


----------



## vervex (Apr 8, 2008)

*Hisagi*

See the first page for learning how to apply dear. We're always looking for very talented members with a passion for art and graphic design. 

*Shirozaki*

Same goes for you


----------



## Steam (Apr 8, 2008)

Dave said:


> Steam2005 (Anko Sketch)


Nice  Thanks very much


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 8, 2008)

*@Totitos*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 8, 2008)

^!!!! That Medicine Seller signature is gorgeous. If Totitos stops using it years down the line I want to use it. *___*;


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2008)

@vervex: I sent a PM.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 9, 2008)

*@Ino*: Ino's hard to draw for me. 

Ino (sexy Ino)
_Creator (Tsunade sketch)_


----------



## vervex (Apr 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji64 (coloration)
Twix (Konan sketch)
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Larry's*
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Veyerus
_.:Arti:. - Curry's_
Psychosis
Hisagi
Shirozaki
~Shin~
gabzilla
Neji Hyuuga

- -

Fuck, my list is so long ;_;


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 9, 2008)

Here Veyerus.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 9, 2008)

@vervex. I've sent my PM as well


----------



## vervex (Apr 9, 2008)

*Neji64*

My list was so big, I decided to finish yours  
Hope you like


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 9, 2008)

*trying to catch up*

*@Psychosis.* @_@


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh wow you guys are fucking amazing. 

Can I request a set with this?



*Avy:*
Size: Biggest possible allowed on NF.
Style: Up to you. You guys are a lot more creating than I am so do what you see fit. 
Text: None.

*Sig:*
Size: Whatever size you see fit.
Style: Whatever you see fit. 
Text: King of Heroes


Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Update

*Creator – 04/07/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008*

*Please request sketches once the artists lists are complete.....*
Doesn't matter ~ vervex


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2008)

*Signature*

Size: Whatever size you see fit.
Style: Up to you
Text: Gabzilla

Image: 

*Avatar*

Image: same as sign
Size: 150x150
Style: Up to you
Text: Gabzilla


Thank you


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 9, 2008)

@Hisagi.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks so much BC. Cred + rep to you


----------



## Creator (Apr 9, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Update
> 
> *Creator ? 04/07/2008
> Yakushi Kabuto ? 04/07/2008
> ...



I already made my request and its up next.


----------



## vervex (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it's ok Frag, they can request whenever they want. It will just take time


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Neji64*
> 
> My list was so big, I decided to finish yours
> Hope you like
> ...



TY TY Very much . It's very pretty . 

Sorry if this unintentionally makes me sound like an ingrate, but if I'd like a color change for JUST 2 things, would it sound like a complaint to you ? If so, I don't mean to and just disregard it.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 9, 2008)

For Shirozaki.


----------



## vervex (Apr 9, 2008)

*@Neji*

Me no changes  Take it or leave it


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 9, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> For Shirozaki.


OMG THANKS. <3 Lol, where's the other guy? XD


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 9, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> OMG THANKS. <3 Lol, where's the other guy? XD



Oh, my bad. XD When you said you wanted it like your other sig, I assumed you just wanted Ichigo and his hallow (?) *should follow Bleach better* and not Grimjaw (lolz, I butchered his name didn't I?).


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

hey, BC
i love your BG's and was wondering can you make me a set with a nice BG.



avy size: 150x150



thank you for your time.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 10, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *trying to catch up*
> 
> *@Psychosis.* @_@



Thanks i like it
i`ll give u a positive rep


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 10, 2008)

Here you go ~Shin~. 







			
				Neji Hyuuga said:
			
		

> hey, BC
> i love your BG's and was wondering can you make me a set with a nice BG.



Sure, I'll go ahead and take your request once I'm done with gabzilla's.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you BC


----------



## vervex (Apr 10, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Vervex's*
Twix (Konan sketch) - is banned
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Larry's*
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
.:Arti:. - Curry's
gabzilla
Neji Hyuuga
Ura Renge
Colonello
RandomPokes


----------



## Curry (Apr 10, 2008)

.:Arti:. said:


> ohh i am sorry ^^ removed my sig ^^
> Can i Request a Set Please ^^
> Size - hmm big as possible ^^
> 
> Thanks In advance



Here is your set, dear 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Neji*
> 
> Me no changes  Take it or leave it



Haha aight, thanks .


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry Creator, I'll have your request done by tomorrow night. Been a bit busy lately with school and all.


^No sigs plz D:


----------



## Cair (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you think I could get a really cute avvy to go with the transparency I have in my sig now? Cred and reps to whoever makes it, of course. 




There it is just in case.


----------



## Creator (Apr 10, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Sorry Creator, I'll have your request done by tomorrow night. Been a bit busy lately with school and all.
> 
> 
> ^No sigs plz D:



No problem. Take your time.


----------



## Arti (Apr 10, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here is your set, dear
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you Curreh X3X3
It Looks Grreat X3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 10, 2008)

Gabz, if you want a version without text, let me know.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 10, 2008)

@BC - It's hollow, and it's Grimmjow. XD Well, it's alright. <3 Kinda my fault too for not specifying.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

*vervex* Starbuck got one month b& just to let you know


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 10, 2008)

@Shirozaki- Ha, I was pretty damn close though.  I would know these things if I caught up with the series. XD


----------



## vervex (Apr 10, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> *vervex* Starbuck got one month b& just to let you know



Aye that sucks... I really wanted to do an awesome portrait...


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Aye that sucks... I really wanted to do an awesome portrait...



@*vervex* thats twice it has happen to you.

1. he was leaving
2. and now

im sorry


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, could I please get a set with Henry Cavill

I just want Colonello (on the right) in the signature please, but can I get the guy on the left, Dino,  for the avatar? Umm standard user size for the Avatar. Any size that looks good on the sig. Thanks in advance, and just do it whenever you have time, I can wait as long as you need.


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2008)

*Request*: Matching icon/sig set of awesome please.  No text.
*Size*: Icon (125x125), Sig (Whatever works.)
*Stock*: 

P.S. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful ino drawing <3
sorry i was having a high fever, so i didnt come to check. thanks harry


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

Good gallery guys.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 11, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Gabz, if you want a version without text, let me know.



That's glorious 

Thank you <3


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 11, 2008)

Crap sorry about the sig rule breaking , it's just so small I didn't notice and I'm forgetful. 

PS: Do I have to wait until my date expires from the manga coloration before requesting a drawing?


----------



## vervex (Apr 11, 2008)

Neji64 said:


> Crap sorry about the sig rule breaking , it's just so small I didn't notice and I'm forgetful.
> 
> PS: Do I have to wait until my date expires from the manga coloration before requesting a drawing?



Yes. It's one month starting the day you receive your drawing or coloration.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 11, 2008)

You changed your name, Lelouch. 

But here's your request.


----------



## vervex (Apr 11, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Vervex's*
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Larry's*
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Ura Renge
_Colonello -  Curry's_
RandomPokes
_uchiha-alia - Vervex's_


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 11, 2008)

For Ura Renge.


----------



## vervex (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm feeling like doing a sig and taking RandomPokes' request


----------



## vervex (Apr 12, 2008)

*RandomPokes*

Here's your set  Hope you like! <3


----------



## Curry (Apr 12, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Hello, could I please get a set with Team seven
> 
> I just want Colonello (on the right) in the signature please, but can I get the guy on the left, Dino,  for the avatar? Umm standard user size for the Avatar. Any size that looks good on the sig. Thanks in advance, and just do it whenever you have time, I can wait as long as you need.



Taking care of it today.


----------



## Cair (Apr 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> For Ura Renge.



*dies*


Thank you so much! Credit and reps!


----------



## Hana (Apr 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> *RandomPokes*
> 
> Here's your set  Hope you like! <3



 These are awesome, thanks a ton vervex! Reps are coming your way.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> You changed your name, Lelouch.
> 
> But here's your request.



thx you


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

*Avatar*
stock:


text- none

size- im a 'senior member' of course so you obviously know we get bigger avatar size, so just make it as big as possible, or at least as you see fit.

 hey there vervex, thx for the sig- loved it so i came back for some more now XD would like an avatar this time. could you focus on knuckles head and ( if possible) some of his body. colour it however you want or dont colour it at all- its a manga panel and you can use your reativity however you want.

thx again

EDIT: make sure it goes with my sig X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

*VZ.Kag*

*I, as member and funder of the Curry + Vervex + Friends Shop, refuse to take such request. We are a NF shop - we do sigs, avatars, sketches and coloring - but we do not make free graphics for others' websites. That is your own job to do it or to find someone to help you outside this shop.*

Thanks for your comprehension.


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Vervex's*
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Countach (coloration)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)

*Larry's*
Creator (Tsunade sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
_uchiha-alia - Vervex's_


----------



## Curry (Apr 13, 2008)

I see that my sketch is at the top of the list now 

Colonello - I made two versions of your sig and I still don't like them @_@ Maybe if I start back from the scratch I'll have a better idea for this stock. =)


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 13, 2008)

If you want I can find a different stock for you.


----------



## Curry (Apr 13, 2008)

No no, it's fine dear. Actually, I think it's impossible, but PS crashed on me TWO TIMES today when I was making your sig and it never happens on this PC for me D: I don't know what the hell is wrong, but two times in a day is too much D:


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2008)

Curry said:


> No no, it's fine dear. Actually, I think it's impossible, but PS crashed on me TWO TIMES today when I was making your sig and it never happens on this PC for me D: I don't know what the hell is wrong, but two times in a day is too much D:



A virus maybe?  

I remember when i got CS2 on my PC, it kept on closing and then my PC got the blue screen of death and died.


----------



## Curry (Apr 13, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Its not a virus -_-
Its because photoshop uses lots of CPU power - curry go to settings and try to increase the amount of CPU power used for photoshop or try reducing it - one of them is bound to work... and you can do this in the settings of photoshop


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to draw a dominant Naruto now... Where am I gonna find good inspiration... I wonder


----------



## Curry (Apr 13, 2008)

Find it in yourself, Tina!  Mmmm dominant Naruto...


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Think about me  - I am dominant and also I am frajosg!! GO TINA GO TINA!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 13, 2008)

*@Curry*: You could try going under your 'Preferences' and lowering the amount of subsided memory Photoshop holds, unless you're one to rely on the 'History' feature. Kind of worked for me. :/

*@Creator*: Somewhat rushed, but I couldn't have you wait any longer. As usual, sorry for the delay...

*@vervex*: I feel like I've asked you this before, but should I post a larger resolution along with the scaled down sketch?


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Its not a virus -_-
> Its because photoshop uses lots of CPU power - curry go to settings and try to increase the amount of CPU power used for photoshop or try reducing it - one of them is bound to work... and you can do this in the settings of photoshop



I said maybe.  



Dirty Harry said:


> *@Creator*: Somewhat rushed, but I couldn't have you wait any longer. As usual, sorry for the delay...



Its smexy. X3

Can i just ask for it to be colored please.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 13, 2008)

That'd be considered another request, which is nullified in that it's technically fan-art, but given that I just completed my list...












[EDIT]No.[/EDIT]


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2008)

vervex can i change my request since you have not done it yet


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 13, 2008)

*Stock*


*Text:* Final Heaven 

*Size:* Default size

*Other:* I want a matching sig and avatar and if they are not too busy can Blooming Cosmo make it? =]

I'm pretty sure its been a week since I last request.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 13, 2008)

Tifa. I'll start working on it right away Gatsu-Kun.


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

*@Dirty Harry*
As you wish. I post both.

*@Creator*
*Coloring is the artist's choice*. Larry doesn't color that much. I am the colorist of the team. Too bad 

*@Countach*
I guess you can.


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
-
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Countach (Kamina Sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
_uchiha-alia - Vervex's_
Gatsu-kun


@Dirty Harry
Ahah, you're ending up with the Konohamaru sketch >:]


----------



## Barry. (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright guys, I've got a coloring request. I know you said you only color manga panels but I was wondering you could color a image that came from a manga panel. It's pretty small and the choice of colors are up to you.



It would be much apperciated


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Countach*
> I guess you can.



ok can i get a gar Kamina sketch


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 13, 2008)

Here Gatsu-Kun.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 13, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Dirty Harry
> Ahah, you're ending up with the Konohamaru sketch >:]


nuuuuuuuuuu


Countach said:


> ok can i get a gar Kamina sketch


I want this one instead. You draw Konohamaru, Tina.


----------



## vervex (Apr 13, 2008)

*Lockon Stratos*
I wouldn't mind coloring the original manga panel but not the *badly cut* sig alone.

*Larry*
Okay 
I drew Kamina not long ago already anyway XD

*Countach*
Dirty Harry will do your request


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, I was joking, sort of. But thanks, Tina. XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2008)

as long as its fucking gar  im fine with it pek


----------



## vervex (Apr 14, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Curry (NaruxSasu damnation - Larry collab)
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Countach (Kamina Sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
uchiha-alia
Hisagi
_Cardboard Tube Knight - vervex's_



*Hisagi*
We can make you an avatar, but not from other people's work already done.


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

Update

*
Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008*


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh alright then. I'll re-request later once i've found a different image. 



/edit
*Avatar request*

stock: 




whichever is easier to fashion up.

size one: 125x125
size two: 150x175

(again, if you find it unacceptable to do the second size you dont have to, but double reps if you can)


----------



## vervex (Apr 14, 2008)

*uchiha-alia*

Here's the avatar  It's a bit messy but the stock was messy as well... Hope you like it anyway!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

vervex said:


> *uchiha-alia*
> 
> Here's the avatar  It's a bit messy but the stock was messy as well... Hope you like it anyway!



 its just what i was looking for X3 thx alot once again for the awesome HXH set. +reps


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 14, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Here Gatsu-Kun.



YAYZ!!!! I LUVS =]

Thank you so much


----------



## vervex (Apr 14, 2008)

Larry, I need you to get on MSN. I finished my half of the NaruSasu drawing


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 14, 2008)

My apologies I figured that since it was on a smaller scale it would be acceptable.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 15, 2008)

*@Curry*: 
*Spoiler*: _Yaoi/buttsex Warning_ 



Tina and I have finished your request. She did all the colors and Naruto's line-art. I just did the sketch for Sasuke (). Hope you like it. :3



*@Countach*: I'll start your Gar-Kamina request tomorrow. I seriously need it after having worked on Curry's. D:


----------



## Countach (Apr 15, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Countach*: I'll start your Gar-Kamina request tomorrow. I seriously need it after having worked on Curry's. D:







i cant wait for the garness


----------



## fraj (Apr 15, 2008)

Update

*
Yakushi Kabuto ? 04/07/2008
Ura Renge ? 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke ? 04/18/2008
St Jimmy ? 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto ? 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt  - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator ? 05/13/2008
Curry - 05/15/2008*


----------



## Curry (Apr 15, 2008)

*KUKUKU* 






Tina you bastard, I can't rep you again . You were spared


----------



## Creator (Apr 15, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> That'd be considered another request, which is nullified in that it's technically fan-art, but given that I just completed my list...
> 
> [EDIT]No.[/EDIT]





vervex said:


> *@Creator*
> *Coloring is the artist's choice*. Larry doesn't color that much. I am the colorist of the team. Too bad



Okay. 

Dirty Harry, the picture doesnt work in the spoiler tag.  Can you repost is for me please.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking to see if there's something I can do to make this image look a little bit better, I'm using it already as you can see. But I am trying to figure out if there's something that could make it, dunno a bit cooler of an avatar or just make it for my whole set.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> Okay.
> 
> Dirty Harry, the picture doesnt work in the spoiler tag.  Can you repost is for me please.


*Sending PM*


----------



## vervex (Apr 15, 2008)

*CTK*

I felt like doing some photomanip ^^

Here's a set  Hope you like! (don't forget to credit)


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 15, 2008)

*I would like to request a set 

Sig:


Size: I am not sure what size, whatever you think will work 
Text: Am I not cute?

Avatar:



Size: 150X150 (If you can get his hand that he is holing out in it, with his head that is how I want it, if ya want do that ^^)

Other: Just do whatcha want  I love effects 

Thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## vervex (Apr 15, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)
Bleach (coloring)

*Larry's*
Countach (Kamina Sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Hisagi
Sakura~Renge
Zarigani
Shadow


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hisagi:


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Hisagi:



you're awesome BC.

+reps and cred to ya


----------



## chrisp (Apr 16, 2008)

Can you make a signature from this:


*Spoiler*: __ 







(Kallen > Suzaku)


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Girls and Guys........Id like to request a tag for a friend 

Size 450 x 350 or something more of a bumper sticker size

He wanted the following inside the tag

A Blue Dragon with the New York Yankees Logo and his name Luis or LuLu in it.....

thanks


----------



## vervex (Apr 16, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Hey Girls and Guys........Id like to request a tag for a friend
> 
> Size 450 x 350 or something more of a bumper sticker size
> 
> ...



We need a stock.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is the Yankees Logo



I was thinking on the right you can have the Yankees logo and on the end of the bat you can have a dragons tail so it looks like its connected and towards the right the dragon coming around? THen I was hoping you can put his name in the middle with some nice effects
Dragon Stock






Ok i know he is asking for a lot but can you somehow integrate the samurai into this please


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ^___^! I'd like a manga coloring and maybe a drawing of part of the manga panel. You'll understand once u c it =P



I only want Talho (girl with the towel ) so could you please color it and draw off pieces that would be missing because of the box/bubble of text? Thanks  . Ill be sure to rep and cred ^___^


----------



## vervex (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm doing Shadow's request.

*Bleach*

Well I cannot draw what's missing but I can color it. I just don't modify directly other people's work <3


----------



## vervex (Apr 16, 2008)

*Shadow*

Wasn't easy to integrate all those elements O_o;

But here it is! Tell him not to forget to credit our shop if he's gonna wear it on forums  I also encourage him to credit the original artists who did the dragon and the samurai.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

*@Creator*: It appears as though my original post is working again, but just in case..


----------



## Creator (Apr 17, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Creator*: It appears as though my original post is working again, but just in case..



Thank you. Its smexy X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

Larry, would you like to color the last manga panel that was shown as a practice? If you don't I'll obviously do it. Just remember this shop is to help people but also our sandbox


----------



## Curry (Apr 17, 2008)

Sandbox?


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

Google said:
			
		

> *A sandbox is a testing (or virtual) environment* that isolates untested code changes and outright experimentation from the production environment or repository, in the context of software development including web development and revision control, and by extension in web-based editing ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbox (software development)



It's usually used for programing/coding. Basically, it's a practice ground, to try new things without the public seeing it necessarily. ie: a webpage where you make tests that only you see on your computer. 

In this case, what I mean is that this shop is only restricted to NF so we can practice with the requests, make mistakes, try new stuff


----------



## Curry (Apr 17, 2008)

I know what's that, Tina.. 

It's just that it didn't occur to me before 


Speaking, of sandboxes, I almost finished designing my webpage today at the Uni. Although it's rather simple, it looks stylish thanks to graphics


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> Larry, would you like to color the last manga panel that was shown as a practice? If you don't I'll obviously do it. Just remember this shop is to help people but also our sandbox


You mean Bleach's request? Not really, looks like a lot of work. XD


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2008)

That Yankees Samurai one is super fly.


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

Well It's actually a rather simple coloration Larry XD
You get the next one then


----------



## Bleach (Apr 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> I'm doing Shadow's request.
> 
> *Bleach*
> 
> Well I cannot draw what's missing but I can color it. I just don't modify directly other people's work <3



Oh ;o! you can color it then =P!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Vervex for doing the sig he isn't rocking it for any discussion boards he is printing the tag and putting it in his car. Thanks nonetheless


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

Well as long as it's for personal use it should be alright. I don't think he'd try to sell that anyway, with his name on it... other people's art is printed on it as well.


----------



## Cam (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Vervex.  I feel like an idiot since I don't really know what I want. 

But can you do something with this. 



Size- I'm not picky, as long as it's under the limit.


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)
Bleach (coloring)

*Larry's*
Countach (Kamina Sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Sakura~Renge
Zarigani
_Cam - Vervex's_


- - 

Let's go guys! Let's kill all those requests then we can relax 
I'm gonna work on the art this weekend personally.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll grab Sakura~Renge and Zarigani's requests then.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well It's actually a rather simple coloration Larry XD
> You get the next one then


What? It's got a background and everything! Any colorations that happen to be directed at me should include no more than one object of focus, and be an HQ-quality scan.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 17, 2008)

Hope this is okay Sakura Renge.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Hope this is okay Sakura Renge.



*OMG! 
I love it Blooming Cosmo!~
Awesome job! 

+reps *


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 17, 2008)

@Vervex: It's been sometime since my PM, and I have yet to receive your answer regrading it. 

In or Out?


----------



## Cair (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, I checked and I think it's alright for me to make another sketch request? Or do you guys want me to wait until you're less busy?


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Alright, I checked and I think it's alright for me to make another sketch request? Or do you guys want me to wait until you're less busy?



just make the request and they will check their tarrot cards and they will say when they wanna do it........ its all about zodiac signs and horoscopes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

can i have this coloured? 





need a model for the colours? 

and btw, i don't want her skin tone to be black as normal, but white please X3


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2008)

Yuki, we color manga panels, not fanarts <3


----------



## -18 (Apr 18, 2008)

my Konan request?


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> my Konan request?



Well first we thought you left the board, and then you got banned, so we took it out of the list, not sure if you'd come back.

If you still want it we can put you back on the list though


----------



## -18 (Apr 18, 2008)

yes thnx, I can wait even Im the last one in the list


----------



## Countach (Apr 18, 2008)

i see you lurking vervex


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2008)

How could you? I wasn't even on NF


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Starbucks (Konan)
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)
Bleach (coloring)

*Larry's*
Countach (Kamina Sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Sakura~Renge
Zarigani
_Cam - Vervex's_
Mandalorian


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, been busy. Starting Countach's request. I'll have it done by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> Yuki, we color manga panels, not fanarts <3



bah... bad luck this time XD

thanks anyway


can't you at least make the lineart? >_<


----------



## vervex (Apr 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> bah... bad luck this time XD
> 
> thanks anyway
> 
> ...



Well we do sketches and manga colorations. Do you want a sketch instead? and of which character?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well we do sketches and manga colorations. Do you want a sketch instead? and of which character?



oh yes X3

that's better 


I want Halibel Tina


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 19, 2008)

Coloring please of the right panel.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request.*

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




and



Size: -
Signature: Withing Senior Boundries(550x500)
Avy: 150x150(make one avy with one of the pictures then another avy with the other picture in that one)
Text: -
Signature: The Brothers Of Heaven and Hell.
Avy: Zeus(on the Zeus picture) And Hades(on the Hades Picture)
Border: -
Signature: Any kind of broder you like.
Avy: double lined border.


----------



## vervex (Apr 19, 2008)

Larry, coloration?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2008)

Give me a bigger avy and a new, private sub-forum in the Artist's Gallery, and then we'll talk.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2008)

*@Countach*: Not exactly as GAR as I had hoped for this to be, but I was pressed for time. Here you go:


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> *List - updated*
> 
> *Sketches & Colorations*
> 
> ...


ill do the konan


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Dave*
Starbucks (Konan)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Zarigani
_Cam - Vervex's_
Mandalorian
Byakuran
Lelouch Lamperouge


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 20, 2008)

Heres a request!

Can someone help me make a 150x150 ava with this pic and a sig?



Ava focus on face and same border as my current one. Sig focus on the whole and body and same size as my current one except rectangular shaped and same border as the avy.

THANKS and will def. rep.


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Dave btw <3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Tina, have you started Bleach's Eureka 7 coloring yet?

Will start on it tomorrow.


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope I haven't.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2008)

Can I add another stock to my request for a avatar?


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can I add another stock to my request for a avatar?



Well you wanted a coloration of Sexy no Jutsu Naruto, didn't you? in this case we give you a coloration, in the size of an avatar and a sig if you want it, but we won't color 2 different drawings.


----------



## Cair (Apr 20, 2008)

I know this might be a little much, but could I get a sketch of another picture only edited a bit? I already have the picture and idea. 



Do you think I could get a picture of Lee and instead of Neji, a little picture of myself or something? I already have descriptions for it, I just want to make sure you guys have the time or something to do it.


----------



## fraj (Apr 20, 2008)

Update


*Yakushi Kabuto – 04/07/2008
Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Guys
can i get another kick ass set from you guys. especially Blooming Cosmopek



just a Kickass BG like BC did with my current avy.

credit and rep of course

thank you for your time


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

So if I understand well Ura Renge, you want a sketch of you and Lee? is it possible to get a picture of you or a description?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> *List - updated*
> 
> *Sketches & Colorations*
> 
> ...





How come i'm not there Tina?


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Dave*
Starbucks (Konan)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Zarigani
_Cam - Vervex's_
Mandalorian
Byakuran
Lelouch Lamperouge


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you  <3


----------



## Cair (Apr 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> So if I understand well Ura Renge, you want a sketch of you and Lee? is it possible to get a picture of you or a description?



Yeah. I just wanted to make sure you could like, draw the picture ok and stuff. 

Alright, I'm almost as tall as Neji there, about shoulder length brown hair...I don't know if you want clothes or whatever, but is that ok? I know you probably need more detail, but I don't know what else.


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Yeah. I just wanted to make sure you could like, draw the picture ok and stuff.
> 
> Alright, I'm almost as tall as Neji there, about shoulder length brown hair...I don't know if you want clothes or whatever, but is that ok? I know you probably need more detail, but I don't know what else.



Well perhaps;
skin color, hair color, eye color, height, breasted or not, body shape, fat or not, clothing style, accessories (ex: glasses, bracelets, necklasse), etc.


----------



## Cair (Apr 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well perhaps;
> skin color, hair color, eye color, height, breasted or not, body shape, fat or not, clothing style, accessories (ex: glasses, bracelets, necklasse), etc.



Kay.

Skin color: Light, kinda peachy
Hair color: Brown, down to shoulders
Height: About the same as Neji in the picture...just a bit shorter
Breasted: Slightly, yeah. 
Body shape: Hourglass? I dunno.
Fat/not fat: Kinda. Sorta.
Clothing style: Slighty baggy-ish. Normal clothes I dunno. 
Accessories: Glasses. T_T

Better?


----------



## -18 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dave is working on my request


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 20, 2008)

Umm, if it's okay, can I get a change in stock since it's been a while since I requested? 


Just a sig of the NBA picture and an avatar of Mukuro Rokudo, if it's okay.
Thank you!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well you wanted a coloration of Sexy no Jutsu Naruto, didn't you? in this case we give you a coloration, in the size of an avatar and a sig if you want it, but we won't color 2 different drawings.



ok                       .


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

konan sketchu


----------



## vervex (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Dave  If you wanna help more, don't hesitate 
Oh, and happy birthday


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks tina


----------



## -18 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> konan sketchu



thnx dave

it's all on your user cp now


----------



## Countach (Apr 21, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Countach*: Not exactly as GAR as I had hoped for this to be, but I was pressed for time. Here you go:



i cant see it


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 21, 2008)

render: 
siggy size: 250 width x400 height ish, as long as it's under the siglimit
avy: senior size, i can resize it anyway
You've got full control over the sig 
thx in advance !
PS I'd prefer Vervex to do the sig cus I liked the last set she made me but it ain't that important (:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

Countach said:


> i cant see it


Sorry, let me give Photobucket a try.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 21, 2008)

Avy and Sig Request: 

Sig:   (click on full size for a crisper image).

Ava:  Headshot of the Hollow Ichigo (the white one on the right)


Sig Size:  Anything that encompasses both Ichigo's and fits under normal sig limits.

Specifications:  A black, rounded border around the sig and avy, other than that have fun/be creative with the sig...you guys do excellent work.

Sorry for such an extensive request, but thank you in advance for taking the time to look at it.


----------



## Countach (Apr 21, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Sorry, let me give Photobucket a try.



 **


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

We should seriously put a minimum MQ/HQ scan-quality requirement for colorations.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 21, 2008)

let's see...

if you could make me a sig it would be appreciated!



What I'd like done:

pretty much make it look as badass as you can, with a firey red color and texture with traces of blood around the lower portion of the eyelid. Visible bloodshot, with a light eye gloss. My username in small letters (your choice) on the upper left corner. Don't worry about coloring the skin; just the eye and blood/bloodshot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vervex (Apr 21, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Colonello -  Curry's_
Zarigani
Cam - Vervex's
Mandalorian
Byakuran
Lelouch Lamperouge
hockeyguy33
_StupidFatHobbit - vervex's_
Ryouji Hirokura


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 21, 2008)

i forgot to mention avy size

150x150

thanks again gals


----------



## vervex (Apr 22, 2008)

*Cam*

Here is a sig  Hope you like 




I'm doing Zarigani's as well tonight.


----------



## vervex (Apr 22, 2008)

*Zarigani*

Here's your sig. Don't forget to credit  Hope you like as well!


----------



## Cam (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Vervex it's awesome.  

And well worth the wait.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 22, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> render: it
> siggy size: 250 width x400 height ish, as long as it's under the siglimit
> avy: senior size, i can resize it anyway
> You've got full control over the sig
> ...



Forgot to turn off my sig, done that now. sorry bout that


----------



## Countach (Apr 22, 2008)

**


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm really sorry I've fallen behind. I have a ton of exams and reports this week. I'll try to catch up as best as I can. @_@

Mandalorian:


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'm really sorry I've fallen behind. I have a ton of exams and reports this week. I'll try to catch up as best as I can. @_@
> 
> Mandalorian:



Oh My God! That is Perfect! I love it  Thank you so much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Is It Time So That I Can Have Another Sketch

Cause If So I Wanna A Sexy Sketch Of Ty Lee From Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Cain (Apr 23, 2008)

Curious, when I get senior membership, IF IM QUALIFIED i could ask for a senior size anywhere right?  And where could i look at examples for what u guys have made so i can enjoy your artwork and ask for a sig next time, because i got Fuujin getting me a new sig so i dont wanna spam...  pm me and delete this if im spamming u guys and im sorry for not doing a request


----------



## vervex (Apr 23, 2008)

@Ichimaru Gin's
You ask when you're ready and don't forget to post a stock!


----------



## vervex (Apr 23, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
Colonello -  Curry's
Byakuran
Lelouch Lamperouge
hockeyguy33
_StupidFatHobbit - vervex's_
Ryouji Hirokura


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 24, 2008)

You can take my name of the list Ververx. I don't need a set anymore. I'm going to P.M. Curry to let her know not to do it, if she didn't forget that is.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 25, 2008)

DDDDDDDDDDDD *just finished my last day of classes*

Back to full force and I hope that I will get most of the requests done no later then tomorrow morning. 

Byakuran:


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto ? 04/07/2008
Ura Renge ? 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke ? 04/18/2008
St Jimmy ? 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto ? 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator ? 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 26, 2008)

alright could I get a coloring?

*Spoiler*: __ 








and once its colored could i get a 125x125 and a 150x150 avatar.

thanks alot guys


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*@Hisagi*

Do you have the same panel but better quality?
By the way, is this from Bleach?

Thank you.


- -

Today I'm definitely finishing YK and StupidFatHobbit's requests!


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*StupidFatHobbit*

Here's your set  Don't forget to credit!


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)
Hisagi (Bleach coloration)

*Vervex's*
Yakushi Kabuto (sexy Orochimaru)
A l p h a (Konohamaru sketch)
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
Lelouch Lamperouge
hockeyguy33
Ryouji Hirokura
東山Kazumi
Mike Hunt
Zarigani


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 26, 2008)

your on a roll this morning vervex


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Tina. Maybe you could even do Bleach's coloring request. I'll take that Konohamaru sketch off your hands.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Hisagi*
> 
> Do you have the same panel but better quality?
> By the way, is this from Bleach?
> ...



Yeah, it is from bleach, and yes, I do have another panel, I can add the credits to Kubo Tite if you need. (from the latest manga chapter, main reason its under a spoiler tag)


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*Larry*

I want to see you finish it  C'mon do that coloring! 

*
@Hisagi*

Well the only problem is that I want it better quality. I add the credits myself after, I just wanted to confirm it was Bleach.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright is this any better, I can't tell if its any higher quality or not. 

*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 









If it is, same request as before, please.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 26, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge:

I pretty much used the same technique for your other set, only difference is that I kept the background light because it looked made weird with a black background. o_O Hope you like. Btw...loved the stock. pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 26, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Lelouch Lamperouge:
> 
> I pretty much used the same technique for your other set, only difference is that I kept the background light because it looked made weird with a black background. o_O Hope you like. Btw...loved the stock. pek



perfect


i love it.

thank you BC

and im glad you liked the stock


----------



## Kuro (Apr 26, 2008)

Can I have a set please?

siggy size: The size you think fits better.
avy: non-senior size ^^
And you can use the colours, brushes, etc. that you want


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto*

There is your request  Hope you like!
(I still don't get why you asked for a sharpei dog but anyway XD)



*Sig size:*


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> *StupidFatHobbit*
> 
> Here's your set  Don't forget to credit!



This is beyond awesome!!  Damn I love it Vervex 
Definitely will cred and rep  !!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 26, 2008)

*hockeyguy33:*


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 26, 2008)

That looks absolutely awesome .  Thank you and rep+credit.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 26, 2008)

Vervex, is there anyway you can put these horizontal and make them more prettier . Also sig limit size and boundaries curvier.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 26, 2008)

Requesting a signature from this, 

I would like Curry or vervex to take this. Hmm..or Blooming Cosmo. You have surprised me. It needs to be awesome.


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*Alpha*

Here's your Konohamaru sketch  Don't forget to credit 



*Without bg*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm nextX3
Hey vervex no need to make an avatar, I already have one just a sig please.


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

I dunno if Blooming Cosmo has started the next one so I'll jump one and help by doing 東山Kazumi's.


----------



## vervex (Apr 26, 2008)

*東山Kazumi*

Here's your set  The face of the girl in the sig is pixelized but it's because of the low quality of the stock. I did what I could with it. Hope you like.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> I dunno if Blooming Cosmo has started the next one so I'll jump one and help by doing 東山Kazumi's.



ok, I wanted to tell you not to make an avi, so you won't waste your time


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes I read Naruto  Yours will probably be done in the next few days


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok thank you


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 27, 2008)

I want an avatar, but i don't know of what. I'll edit this post when i find something.


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

I definitely will need a stock Spiral man


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)
Hisagi (Bleach coloration)

*Vervex's*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Ryouji Hirokura
Mike Hunt
Zarigani
Masanari - vervex's
Gatsu-Kun


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 27, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> DDDDDDDDDDDD *just finished my last day of classes*
> 
> Back to full force and I hope that I will get most of the requests done no later then tomorrow morning.
> 
> Byakuran:



NICE!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Vanity (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi, my month is over now right? ^^

Can I request another Deidara sketch?

He can be drawn in a sexy way(I mean sexy male Deidara of course....not sexy no jutsu where he's a girl or something...lol) or just regular Deidara. Whatever you feel like drawing. XD

vervex can do it if she wants but I won't get annoyed if someone else does it. lol.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a sig request
*Stock - *
*Size - * 400x100? Up to you
*Text - * "Silver Surfer" & "exiled hero" or "power cosmic exile"

Everything else is up to you, thanks


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

I added KY and I'm gonna be taking yours masanari. I like Marvel


----------



## Curry (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll be back next week on Wednesday. =)


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 27, 2008)

*Ryouji Hirokura:* I'm not much of a great color like vervex is, but I gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## Curry (Apr 27, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Requesting a signature from this,
> 
> I would like Curry or vervex to take this. Hmm..or Blooming Cosmo. You have surprised me. It needs to be awesome.





Hope you like <3


----------



## chrisp (Apr 27, 2008)

That's.....that's....awesome Curry!

I'll give you rep as soon as possible!!


----------



## Curry (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm happy you like it <3 The stock had great potential  And I needed a break from studying


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

*masanari*

I hope you're gonna be happy with that sig, because I'm really proud of this one


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

*Announcement*

I would like to welcome a new Sketcher, currently the best SkotWer, *Konflikti*! He'll be helping the Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shop


----------



## Curry (Apr 27, 2008)

WELCOME! yay yay yay!

I'm a big fan of him


----------



## konflikti (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you, thank you. 

If you don't mind, I'll take dibs on that Halibel sketch for my first job.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard konflikti!  I just checked out some of your sketches, they look badass. <3


----------



## Yosha (Apr 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> *masanari*
> 
> I hope you're gonna be happy with that sig, because I'm really proud of this one


thanks a bunch vervex


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 27, 2008)

*Type:* Avy

*Stock:*



Either one is fine =]

*Other:* Can Blooming Cosmo make it? 

<3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 27, 2008)

*@Bleach*: Your request. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been over a week. I refuse to finish this, unless Bleach him/herself comes back and tells me to do otherwise.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 27, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Ryouji Hirokura:* I'm not much of a great color like vervex is, but I gave it a shot anyway.



Oh holy fuck thats sweet! thanks!


----------



## vervex (Apr 27, 2008)

Man Larry, you know you just had to do the girl part huh? :rofl


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 27, 2008)

wow lloyd.  u requested the same thing in three shops this one tousen's and yuki's as those r the only ones i have found but i know uve posted it in a few other places mad


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 27, 2008)

Avatar please. Please PM to me when its done.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2008)

although such a thing is unwelcomed


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 28, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> transparancy
> sig:
> resize to make it sig size, no border
> 
> ava:150x150 the red guy + border





			
				vervex said:
			
		

> *We do NOT do...*
> *- Transparencies*
> - Animated gifs
> - Add borders



There's your answer.  Also, don't go to multiple shops with the same request. That's rude. Be patient and grateful that someone is willing to do the job for you. 

@Gatsu-Kun. Surely. I'll be more then happy to do your request. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2008)

hey BC could you do me a favor and tell vervex that if you got more trans requests that you can also send them my way (as she put, transparencies are uncreative. I'm uncreative, I'm only good at doing transparencies )

if this is just a spam post to you let me know and i'll delete it. I just wanted that favor


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

*@Lloyd*
*Warning for you - DO NOT ask in more than 1 shop.* And read the 1st post - we do not do transparencies. We are linking to another shop that does though.


*@Karma*
We do free work, and we happy to do so, and the least you can do is to come here and pick up your avatar. Thank you.

If you reply to this post I'll add you to the list.


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)
Hisagi (Bleach coloration)

*Vervex's*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Halibel sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Mike Hunt
Gatsu-Kun
Karma


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 28, 2008)

vervex, I'd rep you and your friends again but I need to spread more first


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

turn off your sig please Ryouji


----------



## konflikti (Apr 28, 2008)

Halibel sketch for Kamishiro Yuki.



*Will post resized version when I get back from work.


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice konflikti <3 

Could you post always as well a size that fits for the signature? Some members rather to have them resized. Thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 28, 2008)

*List update*

*Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
St Jimmy – 04/23/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Halibel sketch for Kamishiro Yuki.
> 
> 
> 
> *Will post resized version when I get back from work.



i love that 

simply awesome pek

and it's ok if it's not resized, that's perfect . I need to get it coloured anyway :3

<33333333333333


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2008)

right i got that panel colored myself but I still want on the list


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> *@Lloyd*
> *Warning for you - DO NOT ask in more than 1 shop.* And read the 1st post - we do not do transparencies. We are linking to another shop that does though.
> 
> 
> ...



Ill post when its created sometimes I just forget things on the forum so just encase I said PM me.


----------



## Curry (Apr 28, 2008)

Subscribe to this thread :3


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hisagi *
What do you want instead?


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 28, 2008)

Curry said:


> Subscribe to this thread :3



Thats what I did now.  Hope it gets done anyways.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Hisagi *
> What do you want instead?



Same request, only you dont have to do the coloring part if you dont want to

made into an avatar please


if you dont color it make this one into it


feel free to spruce it up however you wish  (colors brushes etc)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2008)

That Bleach person hasn't been around for more than a week, and hasn't logged on since the 23rd. I think it's safe to assume he/she simply forgot about the request. Thus, you should clear my list, Tina.


----------



## Berry (Apr 28, 2008)

To..*Vervex*

Thank you very much for the Konohamaru art, its fantastic

I am Sorry for being so late to thank your hardwork.

*Cheers*


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh *Larry*, seriously, finish your request  Just finish the background behind the girl and cut the square. A request is a request.

You won't shut the woman tho made this shop as my life motto is: everything that deserves to be done deserves to be done well. (you even have that on the first page of my web portfolio: lotion) I don't mind if the things are done fast, but I want them to be complete. So just put a background and post it, please. Then I'll clear your list.


*@Alpha*
You're welcome


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2008)

I was being sarcastic. In fact, I'm almost done.... okay not really, but I'll finish it, someday.


----------



## vervex (Apr 28, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> I was being sarcastic. In fact, I'm almost done.... okay not really, but I'll finish it, someday.



Don't scare me like that Larry XD I hate to have to me authoritarian... ok I'm lying I actually love it.  But anyway...


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Sketch Request

*Who:* Grimmjow XD
*Preferences:*  Grimmjow would be having that.. maniacal grin of his on his face. Could he have different clothes? Like, gangster or punk clothes and lots of bling bling/shiny stuff? Also, could you give Grimmjow ear piercings?  X3

You can have your way with him, though, as long as the look cool and... awesome. But I guess that's already to be expected of this shop.


----------



## sworder (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys 

I love your work, so I hope you don't mind if I ask for a set 

Avatar - 150x150


Sig - 420x170 (preferable, but anything bigger is alright if it looks better)


Do anything you like, but please no round borders. Thanks a lot


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 29, 2008)

So Has Anyone Took My Sketch Request?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Bleach*: Your request.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



=D! Im sorry but I was away for a bit xD! But since your finishing it I can wait until then i guess xD. Sorry for not being here but I don't forget about requests xD


----------



## vervex (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shirozaki*
Your request is a bit too complicated. It will be done but simplified because it's a sketch and we don't want to spend 3 hours on it  By the way, a 2 characters sketch will be simpler than a 1 character sketch. Just keep that in mind and you won't be disappointed.

*St.Jimmy*
Still in waiting mode. I am in my finals. I don't know for Larry and Konflikti... they might be busy as well. I mostly work on weekends and try to clear 3-4 requests at the time.


----------



## vervex (Apr 29, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)
Hisagi (Bleach coloration)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)

*Vervex's*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Mike Hunt
Gatsu-Kun
Karma
sworder


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

Bleach said:


> =D! Im sorry but I was away for a bit xD! But since your finishing it I can wait until then i guess xD. Sorry for not being here but I don't forget about requests xD


Disregard all that I've said earlier, I was being sarcastic... sort of. Don't worry, it'll be finished.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 29, 2008)

Um...Mike Hunt was banned, so I skipped. I'll go back to him if he returns...instead I did Gatsu-Kun's request.


----------



## vervex (Apr 29, 2008)

Mike was supposed to be banned only 1 day... maybe it was extended. Either way he might come back soon


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Um...Mike Hunt was banned, so I skipped. I'll go back to him if he returns...instead I did Gatsu-Kun's request.



ZOMG

SEX-C <3

Thank you so much


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> Mike was supposed to be banned only 1 day... maybe it was extended. Either way he might come back soon



Ah, okay. I'll work on his soon then. 



Gatsu-Kun said:


> ZOMG
> 
> SEX-C <3
> 
> Thank you so much



Glad you like. 

*Karma:*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, I changed the request. Only Grimmjow now.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello! I come bearing a request.
May I please get a manga coloring of either the right panel of this this or the bottom panel of this this
preferably of the later. 
May I also get a 125x125 avatar of Brook (the skeleton) of whichever coloring you choose?


----------



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

*Colonello*
Both are a bit complicated... I myself have no idea what the colors of One Piece are because I've never read it. Do you have something easier? XD

Unless Larry or Konflikti read OP... I really don't.


----------



## Cair (Apr 30, 2008)

vervex said:


> Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)



Take your time!


----------



## konflikti (Apr 30, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Colonello*
> Both are a bit complicated... I myself have no idea what the colors of One Piece are because I've never read it. Do you have something easier? XD
> 
> Unless Larry or Konflikti read OP... I really don't.



I'm not much of a colourist myself, nor have I read OP that far. :/

...hurr, I always forget the signature.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2008)

TINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 30, 2008)

vervex said:


> *St.Jimmy*
> Still in waiting mode. I am in my finals. I don't know for Larry and Konflikti... they might be busy as well. I mostly work on weekends and try to clear 3-4 requests at the time.



Ok..................................


----------



## konflikti (Apr 30, 2008)

Mhh, I don't know much about avatar but I can probably work it out. Was there any details on the request? ...sexy, apparently.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 30, 2008)

Since it was a month since my previous request I have a new one.

I wanted to know if Dirty Harry can do this one but it's okay if he can't.
I have a drawing request for two characters in one picture Sephiroth and Zack from Final Fantasy VII and if I can also get a 150x150 avatar with it too. Thank you very much!


----------



## konflikti (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope this is accurate enough.

St. Jimmy:


----------



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)

*Vervex's*
Naruto Uzumaki (coloration)
-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee sketch - Avatar)

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Mike Hunt
sworder
Hisagi
Sexy Pervert


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 30, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Colonello*
> Both are a bit complicated... I myself have no idea what the colors of One Piece are because I've never read it. Do you have something easier? XD
> 
> Unless Larry or Konflikti read OP... I really don't.



Well I'll search for something for now. If I come across a scene I'll like I'll repost it. Thanks anyways.


----------



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

*Colonello*
Very nice from you. If you really want it, I can do it but I don't guaranty a quality result. Perhaps a simpler scene would be great, because the one you posted will take me 2-3+ hours at least.


----------



## Heroin (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to request a Avatar and Signature please! 

This is to anyone that isn't busy or would just like to do my request.



*Avatar:*
*Size:*125x125 (May I get a 75x75 as well please?)
*Text:*None
*Effects:*What you think looks best.

*Signature:*
*Size:*400x100 (If that dosn't work, then 500x200)
*Text: Pervert*
*Effects:*What looks best for you.
*Border:*Can I get a rounded border? 

Thanks, and credit when finished.


----------



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

*Naruto Uzumaki*

Here's your color request  Spent around an hour on it. I hope you like it!


----------



## vervex (Apr 30, 2008)

*Announcement!*

I am proud to announce that *Pek* has been recruited as partial time sig/avy maker in our shop! He'll be helping us in times of rush, once or twice a week if needed! You should see him around soon enough


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 30, 2008)

^ Hurray! pek

*Mike Hunt:* 



*sworder:*


----------



## vervex (May 1, 2008)

I really like what you did with sworder's request BC


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Naruto Uzumaki*
> 
> Here's your color request  Spent around an hour on it. I hope you like it!



Thanks its perfect


----------



## sworder (May 1, 2008)

Wow 

That's just amazing 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I hope this is accurate enough.
> 
> St. Jimmy:






Can You Please Resize It To 550x500


----------



## vervex (May 1, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*
1. Color is the artist's choice. In this case, it's black and white and will remain.
2. You can ask nicely Konflikti to resize it to 550x500 maximum.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

Vervex:
1. I Can Respect That
2. Ok..... Ill Edit My Post


----------



## konflikti (May 1, 2008)

Resized.



I didn't add the white space though. :rolleyes


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

Thanks......


----------



## fraj (May 1, 2008)

*Time keeper notes *

*List update

Ura Renge – 04/17/2008
Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 01/06/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 01/06/2008

Every member in red can request again.*

May the gods be with this shop............


----------



## chrisp (May 1, 2008)

Why not put a limit on requests per week?


----------



## vervex (May 1, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)
Zarigani (coloration)

*Vervex's*

-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Hisagi
Sexy Pervert
Raiton
Colonello
EvilPuppet
Elle
Cam

-------

Konflikti and Larry, did any of you want to take Ura Renge's request? If none of you want to do it, I'll do it. If you want it, I'll go straight to KY's.

I'd also like to now who wants to do a Grimmjaw sketch


----------



## LiveFire (May 1, 2008)

All I want is a simple 150 x 150 avy of Goku's head. Also I was wondering if you know of anyone on here who can cut out Goku's body in the pic, resize it, so I can use for a sig?

Do the background however you want.

Here is the stock.


----------



## vervex (May 1, 2008)

*Raiton*
For transparency, please refer yourself to another shop, especially the Tousen Transparency shop. We will do your avatar though.


----------



## Gentleman (May 2, 2008)

Well, I was having trouble finding a good thing I wanted colored of Brook, so I found a new stock for a set.
May I get a new set please?

Umm just really whatever looks nice, and I don't have a preference on who does it.
Thank you so much!


----------



## chrisp (May 2, 2008)

vervex, want to color this?


----------



## LiveFire (May 2, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> vervex, want to color this?



Damn nice art :amazed


----------



## Moritaka (May 2, 2008)

Curry and Vervex, request:
I am using *my organic* stock, meaning that I have coloured it in (manga)
*I request only an avvy*

*Text:* EP (or) EvilPuppet (Whichever looks better)
*Size:* Regular member size, not senior.


----------



## Elle (May 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies ~ I need a really cool banner made for '*Kusanagi*' (group in Hachimata) with the 3 images below:



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Curry (May 2, 2008)

Ooooh, I want to make some sigs and avs today! <3


----------



## LiveFire (May 2, 2008)

Curry said:


> Ooooh, I want to make some sigs and avs today! <3



I want Curry to make mine  No offense vervex


----------



## Cam (May 2, 2008)

Sig & ava please. 



I'm good with anything,so do whatever you please. 

Size- 550x500.


----------



## Cair (May 2, 2008)

vervex said:


> Konflikti and Larry, did any of you want to take Ura Renge's request? If none of you want to do it, I'll do it. If you want it, I'll go straight to KY's.
> 
> I'd also like to now who wants to do a Grimmjaw sketch



I have the information and stuff if they want to do it .


----------



## Krzr (May 2, 2008)

Hey, I'd like this done by Vervex or Curry if possible.
I was wondering if I could get a manga panel colored, and then use it to be made into a sig? If not sorry for the inconvience. If you can or will, then thank you very much.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








^The top panel.


Sig: Just include Krzr in like the corner, and "Cunning" somwhere else on it.
Rest is up to you.
Edit: If you can make an avatar out of this I'd also be very greatful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2008)

*Zarigani*
There are a damn lot of characters XD I've already made a sig with that one though earlier... I started watching that anime btw and it's nice ^^

Considering the amount of characters, I can color it, but it will be flat colors. Does that work for you?

*Krzr*
We can color it OR do a sig. Which one would you prefer?



*And guys, DON'T FORGET TO TURN OFF YOUR SIG!*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 2, 2008)

To those who complimented my last sig, thankies. 

*Sexy Pervert:*






*Spoiler*: _without line border_ 









@vervex: Damnit. You caught me before I could fix it.


----------



## Heroin (May 2, 2008)

Wow, now thats a sexy Set.  Thanks *Blooming Cosmo!:*


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)
Zarigani (coloration)

*Vervex's*

-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Hisagi
Raiton
Colonello
EvilPuppet
Elle
Cam


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 2, 2008)

*Raiton:*


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2008)

Did you do Hisagi's already Blooming? I couldn't find it XD


----------



## fraj (May 3, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Why not put a limit on requests per week?



Why dont you try making more than 10 sketches and colourings per week ? 

And the manga panel you want coloured - I already have the coloured version and I am working on it to be made into a sig  - so my new set will be on in a few hours


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, I was having trouble finding a good thing I wanted colored of Brook, so I found a new stock for a set.
> May I get a new set please?
> 
> Umm just really whatever looks nice, and I don't have a preference on who does it.
> Thank you so much!



I LOVED the stock. I made several versions because I'm not sure if you'll like strong colours  Please enjoy <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Moritaka (May 3, 2008)

So who's going to do mine?
And, by the way, I understand you guys have a lot on your request list, so I don't want to rush yew


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> Sig & ava please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is your set in several versions <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

Evil Puppet, just to let you know, text on 125x125 avy is not a good idea 

Anyway.

Choose away <3


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)
Zarigani (coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Vervex's*

-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)
Massage for Curry

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
- 

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Hisagi (? I couldn't find it, has it been taken care of?)
Elle (somebody else do it please, it's not my cup of tea <3 maybe if Elle provides better quality pic.. )


----------



## Cam (May 3, 2008)

Curry said:


> Here is your set in several versions <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Thanks Curry. pek


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

Hope you liek pek\

Now I want to know which av you chose


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> Did you do Hisagi's already Blooming? I couldn't find it XD



I thought Hisagi wanted you to do it, so I didn't touch it. 

And I love all the stuff you've made Curry. pek


----------



## Cam (May 3, 2008)

Curry said:


> Hope you liek pek\
> 
> Now I want to know which av you chose



They're all too amazing to when i use this set I'll probably have to alternate between the 3.


----------



## chrisp (May 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Why dont you try making more than 10 sketches and colourings per week ?
> 
> And the manga panel you want coloured - I already have the coloured version and I am working on it to be made into a sig  - so my new set will be on in a few hours



Dude, what's your problem?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 3, 2008)

Hey Vervex + curry shop

may i request a sketch?

i would like a Grimmjow sketch. I also would like him pointing at a shooting star in the sky if thats possible.

thank you for your time gals


----------



## Moritaka (May 3, 2008)

Yay, thx Curry! X3


----------



## Gentleman (May 3, 2008)

Curry said:


> I LOVED the stock. I made several versions because I'm not sure if you'll like strong colours  Please enjoy <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much Curry! Thanks for all the choices. They all look so good! pek


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

Alright, I'm taking care of Hisagi and Elle.


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2008)

My request is taking an awful bit of time  .  But I'm patient xDD


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

*Hisagi*

here's your avatar  Don't forget to credit <3




*Bleach*

Yeah I don't know what's happening with Larry... I need him badly for the sketches requests and he's just gone


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

*Elle*

I was about to start yours but I'm not sure what you really want... could you explain me?


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Ura Renge (sketch of her + Lee)
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Vervex's*

-
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)

*Larry's*
Bleach (coloring)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Elle
Captain Pimp



- - -

Zarigani and Krzr, I both asked you questions regarding your requests, so please check them and answer.


----------



## chrisp (May 3, 2008)

Okay vervex, how about just color Black Star and Tsubaki for now, and maybe making it into a sig? Or just making it a sig(with Black Star and Tsubaki) without coloring?


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

*@Evilpuppet*
I twist the rules to my likes in my own shop 

*@Zarigani*
Seems good to me  Do you have a picture that is a bit bigger than that though?


----------



## chrisp (May 3, 2008)

Hmm..no, not at the moment at least. I'll search, but will it be a problem?


----------



## Hisagi (May 3, 2008)

vervex you are a goddess, thank you so much. Much repz and credit


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 3, 2008)

*Avy request for anyone* ^^

Dunno which one to use so I'll leave it to your choosing!

*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 








size: 150 x 150
other: Just make it awesome 

thanks, will cred + rep


----------



## Elle (May 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Elle*
> 
> I was about to start yours but I'm not sure what you really want... could you explain me?



I want a banner made using the Kusanagi sword stock and incorporating the two Kusanagi symbols with the text "Kusanagi" (your font choice).  I know you can come up with a way to make it look super cool XD.

Oops sorry bout the sig


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Hmm..no, not at the moment at least. I'll search, but will it be a problem?



Well bigger = better quality when resizing. But if you don't have one it's ok.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 3, 2008)

*Captain Pimp:*


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

I have some time now (rare!) and there are no requests  I'm gonna make some avys for giveaways then


----------



## chrisp (May 4, 2008)

Edit: I may be able to find a better version..


----------



## Arti (May 4, 2008)

Is it Okey to Praise you peoples Wonderfulness



Curry said:


> I have some time now (rare!) and there are no requests  I'm gonna make some avys for giveaways then


 Can i have one


----------



## konflikti (May 4, 2008)

Hmmh... That Ura Renge & Lee sketch has been waiting for a long time? Anyone wanna point me to the orginal request/picture of her if I do it?


----------



## chrisp (May 4, 2008)

vervex, here's a bigger picture!!!


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2008)

Hey zarigani if you want the coloured version I can post it right away - I got every character coloured. Just cancel the request with tina and it will save her time.


----------



## chrisp (May 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey zarigani if you want the coloured version I can post it right away - I got every character coloured. Just cancel the request with tina and it will save her time.



Check the previous page!!

vervex, excellent quality no?!


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 4, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Captain Pimp:*



oh, wow..that was fast  Sankyuu very much, BC  It looks even more colorful than before 

*reps j00 now and cred when used


----------



## konflikti (May 4, 2008)

Nevermind, searched for it myself.

Ura Renge:





Also, 1337 post.


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

@Konflikti - Very nice drawing you did thar 

@Zarigani - That is perfect, thank you <3

@Fraj - Let him his request - more popularity for my shop


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Vervex's*
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
Shirozaki (Grimmjow sketch)

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_pearl_master - Curry's_
Elle

- - -


Alright, now we've got 2 Grimmjows to draw... who wants to take 1? I PMed Dave to know if he wanted to do a Bleach fanart. What about you Larry, and you Konflikti?


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

Can I just pop in and say that you guys are running an awesome shop? 

Great photo manips and drawings. I love it.

I'll come back once I think I'm worthy... XD


----------



## Ema Skye (May 4, 2008)

Tara said:


> Since it was a month since my previous request I have a new one.
> 
> I wanted to know if Dirty Harry can do this one but it's okay if he can't.
> I have a drawing request for two characters in one picture Sephiroth and Zack from Final Fantasy VII and if I can also get a 150x150 avatar with it too. Thank you very much!



Sorry I post this a few days ago, I just didn't want anybody to forget about it.


----------



## pearl_master (May 4, 2008)

A Sig and Avatar request for Vervex or Curry

Using 

Text: (I Leave this to your imageinantion Vervex or Curry)

Something nice and pretty with a bit of colour. thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2008)

GRIMMJAW ILL DRAW YOUR GRIMMJAW!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2008)

Dave said:


> GRIMMJAW ILL DRAW YOUR GRIMMJAW!



FUCK YEAH DAVE


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

*Elle*

This request made me feel handicapped XD I really had no idea what to do with all the three elements... Sorry if it's not fantastic... that's all I could come up with. 

sig - no


*
Tara*
Sorry if I didn't reply you, I wanted to let Larry reply but he never did XD I personally suggest people not to ask for two characters but it's up to him to accept or refuse it.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2008)

Hi Vervex ~ yeah I was thinking of something darker (with light coming from behind the 3 elements, sword and symbols.  Love the font used) and more regular tag shape (450 - 150 or something like that).  Totally my bad for thinking you'd know that info via osmosis.  No worries.  If you have time and can do something like that, it would be great, if not I understand.


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

Elle said:


> Hi Vervex ~ yeah I was thinking of something darker (with light coming from behind the 3 elements, sword and symbols.  Love the font used) and more regular tag shape (450 - 150 or something like that).  Totally my bad for thinking you'd know that info via osmosis.  No worries.  If you have time and can do something like that, it would be great, if not I understand.



*turn off your sig*

Well I'm ready to put it back so someone else can do it. When I asked you what you wanted, it's coz I really wanted those details. You left me with 3 weird elements in my hands and I was like "meh ;_;". 

I hate to work with separate elements like that... so I'll just wait to see if someone else wants to do it.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya.  Didn't really know what I was looking for until I saw what you came up with.  It just popped into my head while looking at it.  Again sorry bout that.


----------



## konflikti (May 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> Alright, now we've got 2 Grimmjows to draw... who wants to take 1? I PMed Dave to know if he wanted to do a Bleach fanart. What about you Larry, and you Konflikti?



I guess I can work it out. Haven't drawn him before though (but that's the case with most of everything :rolleyes).


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Oh, great you're here Tina X3

btw, i wanted to ask you what kind of sketches are accepted? Only photoshop made ones, or pencil sketches are allowed too? :3


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh, great you're here Tina X3
> 
> btw, i wanted to ask you what kind of sketches are accepted? Only photoshop made ones, or pencil sketches are allowed too? :3



What do you mean? 
It depends on the artist, but most of us do it via Photoshop.

*
Elle*
I'm gonna try one last time with your sig actually...  it annoys me too much!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2008)

Thank you and many  ^_^


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

*@Tara*: I'll take your request. Though, as fair warning, it'll be strictly done with pencils, thus pretty rough.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Well I mean I'd be interested to work here, and to sketches 

Dirty Harry's Kamina was a pencil sketch, right?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

^                           yes


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

*Elle*

Alright, done! a bit of freestyle there but not as bad as the first version. The sword is very small because it didn't fit anywhere else


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well I mean I'd be interested to work here, and to sketches
> 
> Dirty Harry's Kamina was a pencil sketch, right?



If you are interested, do as said in the FAQ in the first post and send Curry and me samples of your work please


----------



## Moritaka (May 4, 2008)

I wanted to join manga colouring.
But i'm not good enough


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

sure . I'll see what i have scanned and send it to you girls


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

I won't be here tomorrow at all probably, so don't expect a quick answer, sorry


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Vervex ~ looks good.  I appreciate it XD.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

I'm sending them nao Karo


----------



## konflikti (May 4, 2008)

The other Grimmjow sketch...


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2008)

*Time keeper notes 

List update

Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Cair (May 4, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Nevermind, searched for it myself.
> 
> Ura Renge:
> 
> ...



Ooooohooooohh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's awesome!!! 

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank yoooou!!!


----------



## vervex (May 4, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_pearl_master - Curry's_
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Kittan


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Yea it wouldve been nice if u told me that before xD!


It's common sense, really.


----------



## Yosha (May 5, 2008)

I would like a manga panel coloured, please.


*Colours:* Canon
*Note:* Just the top panel of Sasuke unraveling his bandages.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

OMG MY GRIMMJOW IS DONE.

Fukken awesome.


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2008)

I want Curry chan to do this!
HEY CURRY CHAN AND VERVEX CHAN AND ALL U PEOPLE I GOT A REQUEST

now to think of it its my first time requesting in this shop and like 3 months

anyways here we go1!!

wow come to think of it vVervex u opened the shop on my birthday LOL

anyways soul eater seems to be popular alto only 4 ep r out back to buisness

First customer<3

I'd like a set, please.

Type: Ava
Stock:


Size: 150x200
Text: None
Other: Well i would like ti more than just cropping the image with border.  I kinda want like c4ds or somkething kinda special if the space is too little then can u just leave it plain 

Type: Sig
Stock:


Size: Maximum 
Text: Can i have the exact same text as this sig and same font but the colors i want it to be sdomething that matches the color cheme of the sig 

Other: Any effects as u wish. I love all ur work Especially the rainbow effects u put in ur sotw work suchs as

*Spoiler*: __ 





especially this




Thank you.


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2008)

vervex, you can drop my request from the list. I see you're rather busy and I don't want to add more work XD

Thanks anyways.


----------



## vervex (May 7, 2008)

Masanari said:


> vervex, you can drop my request from the list. I see you're rather busy and I don't want to add more work XD
> 
> Thanks anyways.



Hey don't worry  It will be done! It's not a hard request. I just gotta get some time and do KY's... This weekend I have to go see my parents but I might have some time tomorrow afternoon and on Sunday to advance a bit. School finishes soon so I should have more free time after <3 My finals are ARG


----------



## Kittan (May 8, 2008)

Vervex(or Curry or someone else if you're busy)

Could you make a super cool set with this:


And Im wondering if you could make the avatar 150x200 and upload it for me? Pretty please?


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

*Alright shop, this is a wake up call!*

*Curry*, you have two sigs to do. I'm gonna post tomorrow YK's request and finish coloring Zarigani's request by the middle/end of next week I hope. I'm in the middle of my finals. As soon as it's done I can dedicate a bit more time!
*
Dave and Larry,* how are the sketches advancing?







@Kittan
We only upload big avatars for contest winners. And for the staff, coz we simply rock


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm in the middle of A.P.'s/finals this week, as well. I'll begin working on Tara's request as soon as I get back from school tomorrow.


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

No problem Larry! Just like me, super busy with exams, you've got a good reason... I hope you do well!

I think all of us are a bit busy with school this week.


----------



## milkshakes (May 9, 2008)

np vervex chan u can take time.  Vervex chan if curry chan doesnt have time on her hands can u do it?


----------



## Countach (May 9, 2008)

tina how do i become a super mod?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 9, 2008)

take your time Dave

the longer the better it is.

this sketch of Grimmjow pointing to a Shooting Star will be epic


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

You know guys, I have 14 exams. I'm not going to be super active, I hope you can all understand it. NF is important to me, but RL>NF, sorry.


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I want Curry chan to do this!
> HEY CURRY CHAN AND VERVEX CHAN AND ALL U PEOPLE I GOT A REQUEST
> 
> now to think of it its my first time requesting in this shop and like 3 months
> ...



Okay, so you said you want the exact same font, but what should I write? 

The stock for the avy wouldn't really go well with any c4d, I'll use some effects on it, though. =) We don't just crop and paste here


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

PEARL MASTER <3

I hope you'll like what I made for you 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Kittan
Onizuka (add colors)
Makenshi









@Uchiha
I think Curry's gonna be alright, unless she says she can't do it 

@Countach
By posting cock songs in the Blender


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

As for the Pikachu picture, I have no idea as to how to make it super cool


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

That picture is so awesome  if Blooming Cosmo doesn't wanna do Kittan's I'll do it


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Yeah well it's awesome, so I'd just cut it out and leave it like that


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 9, 2008)

I don't know how much more justice I can do to that picture, but I'll give it my best shot unless Tina really wants to do it. XDD


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

No no do it BC  I have to do KY's Deidara ^^


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I don't know how much more justice I can do to that picture, but I'll give it my best shot unless Tina really wants to do it. XDD



Exactly my point XD


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

Ah, I thought I can request something epic in here but I need only a transparent with border. Is that ok to post such minor request?


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

What do you mean by a transparent border?


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

A non existing border


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

a transparent with border, you guys can't read 

lol hubris, just post a pic and trust me


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

ok, posting image:



It's really small but I belive that after removing background and adding thin border it'll look more interesting.


----------



## Countach (May 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Countach
> By posting cock songs in the Blender



it was so obvious 

tina i demand msn covos


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

We'll do it to one condition: We have to add colors and crap to it.


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

I'll take Onizuka's request. I'll add things.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

plz, 2 versions. Original that I requested and urs with add.


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

could you make this into a set ? 

Thanks =D


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Makenshi, that's a nice set  I'm gonna do it if U.S. doesn't answer my questions 



Onizuka said:


> plz, 2 versions. Original that I requested and urs with add.



DON'T YOU TRUST ME?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

Curry said:


> DON'T YOU TRUST ME?



 



Sasori said:


> Curry is pretty so I'm gonna listen to her.


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Do it like Sasori  He's a wise man


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

'W twoje ręce', said Jesus


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

Curry said:


> Makenshi, that's a nice set  I'm gonna do it if U.S. doesn't answer my questions
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T YOU TRUST ME?




Thanks, but what/who is U.S ? 

anyway back to studying


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Thanks, but what/who is U.S ?
> 
> anyway back to studying



Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## fraj (May 9, 2008)

*Time keeper notes

Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Creator – 05/13/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008

Every member in red can request again.* 
No one said " I love you " to me in the past 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

ok kari, let's put it that way. I'll request transparent in Tousen's shop but I'd like a colorful avatar from you for my ava  I can not request in here transparent anyway 

plz


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Lol don't worry I'll prepare a transparent version for you as well. =)


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

I love you.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 9, 2008)

*Kittan:* I did my best. The pic was too much win. 


*Spoiler*: _avas_


----------



## Krzr (May 9, 2008)

A sig please :]


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Krzr said:


> A sig please :]



Awesome. =)

How about posting some stock? =)


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

Hm... I could give Makenshi's a try if you haven't started on it, Curry. Might as well make my first request here now that I got some extra time on my hands


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Curry's gone to bed so, have fun pek <3


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> Hm... I could give Makenshi's a try if you haven't started on it, Curry. Might as well make my first request here now that I got some extra time on my hands



be my guest


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Turn off your sig when you post here Makenshi, same for you Pek


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

I very rarely make sets of the same stock at first I made the avatar completely different from the signature but that didn't look too well so I used sig as avatar / changed it a bit.
avatars:

*Spoiler*: __ 




v1

v2

v3





Signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 



v1

v2




I'm obsessed with using text and having it to cover up negative space so if you want it removed / changed just say so or if you're displeased with anything else.


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Looks nice Pek! 

turn off your sig XD


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

lol, I was still editing and I wanted to fix my post before turning it off. :>


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

^
You did it again XD


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Kyasurin Yakuto (Deidara sketch)
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Onizuka (add colors)
Hao asakura


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

*Makenshi*

I warn you for the 3rd time: you must TURN OFF YOUR SIG when you post.

Your post was deleted because it consisted mainly of complaining about Pek's work, which was awesome imo. As it is written on the first page of our shop, we do not accept complain. We can take a bit of criticism but considering we do free work, your post is unacceptable. I am disappointed by your behavior.



> - *You must not complain.* If you're unhappy, just don't use it. We're going free work and *won't accept bitching*.



What you did was a total lack of respect for our workers. You are not welcome in our shop.


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Makenshi*
> 
> I warn you for the 3rd time: you must TURN OFF YOUR SIG when you post.
> 
> ...





I Я peK said:


> I'm obsessed with using text and having it to cover up negative space so if you want it removed / changed* just say so or if you're displeased with anything else.*







Sorry about the sig i turned it off when i edited it around 30 seconds later.  peK asked me to tell him if i was displeased with anything which i did. I wasn't bitching i was constructively criticizing i wouldn't of done it at all if it wasnt' for pek saying otherwise.


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Sorry about the sig i turned it off when i edited it around 30 seconds later.  peK asked me to tell him if i was displeased with anything which i did. I wasn't bitching i constructively criticizing i wouldn't of done it at all if it wasnt' for pek saying otherwise.



I sent you a PM about it. Basically, I take very personally all comments that are posted here and I really try to avoid shit behind thrown on the workers. I sounded very strict but I take this very much to heart. 

If you tell me you didn't do it to be mean, I'll believe you though.


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> I sent you a PM about it. Basically, I take very personally all comments that are posted here and I really try to avoid shit behind thrown on the workers. I sounded very strict but I take this very much to heart.
> 
> If you tell me you didn't do it to be mean, I'll believe you though.



What do you mean ? I meant everything i said, he asked me if I was displeased with anything, i don't see what the problem is here.


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> What do you mean ? I meant everything i said, he asked me if I was displeased with anything, i don't see what the problem is here.



Basically the problem is that I discourage negative comments about the work (unless the artists really insist to have it). I thought you were trying to hurt Pek on purpose, that's why I reacted that way.

/drama


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> Basically the problem is that I discourage negative comments about the work (unless the artists really insist to have it). I thought you were trying to hurt Pek on purpose, that's why I reacted that way.



Lol who the fuck who insult someone who is doing free work for them, though i guess it's okay you should go and restore my post now so he can read it


----------



## vervex (May 9, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Lol who the fuck who insult someone who is doing free work for them, though i guess it's okay you should go and restore my post now so he can read it



Oh you'd be surprised. For some people, insulting others' work is a sport 
He's an admin, he can read all the deleted posts. 

I still disagree massively with your post so I'll keep it deleted XD But don't worry, Pek can read it.


----------



## milkshakes (May 9, 2008)

Curry said:


> Okay, so you said you want the exact same font, but what should I write?
> 
> The stock for the avy wouldn't really go well with any c4d, I'll use some effects on it, though. =) We don't just crop and paste here



o thx uhm u can wirte anything u want as long as its sexy


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 9, 2008)

*Signature*

Size: 350x100

Image: 

with the words never turn back somewhere in the space on the left the rest is up to you to make look good

thanks,


----------



## pearl_master (May 9, 2008)

Curry said:


> PEARL MASTER <3
> 
> I hope you'll like what I made for you
> 
> ...



thanks curry great, you really got the stock to work i tried myself but gave up that why i came here!! brilliant, the wording is a little gay for a guy but i will get over it people never know if i am male or female anyway lol


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

Hm... I tried doing yours Hao asakura. You didn't specify what kind of style you wanted and I thought grunge would look good. Hope it suits you.


*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 




v1 - transit from darkness on right to light on the left


v2



v3


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2008)

*KY*

Here is a.... sketch speed painting of Deidara! Took a bit less than 2 hours. Hope you like  Don't forget to credit.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 10, 2008)

Set request for Curry or vervex 
(or peK, whoever wants/would like to do it )

Warning: It's yaoi. XD

*Sig stock(s):*
Stock 1

(whichever you could work best with, or you could blend them...)

*Ava stock:*

(only Madara )

*Text: *I don't know, something that fits XD

*Other: *I would prefer it if the sig and ava are matching. But it's not really necessary, though it would be nice. <3

P.S. It's Madara and Itachi...


EDIT// It works nao.


----------



## Curry (May 10, 2008)

*Onizuka, here are your avys:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



















Pek I like your sets 



pearl_master said:


> thanks curry great, you really got the stock to work i tried myself but gave up that why i came here!! brilliant, the wording is a little gay for a guy but i will get over it people never know if i am male or female anyway lol


Gay  I think it's sexy


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Set request for Curry or vervex
> (or peK, whoever wants/would like to do it )
> 
> Warning: It's yaoi. XD
> ...




None of the links work unfortunately


----------



## Curry (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either.  If it was yaoi, there's a good chance the image was removed. Rehost it or sent it to me via MSN.


----------



## Vanity (May 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *KY*
> 
> Here is a.... sketch speed painting of Deidara! Took a bit less than 2 hours. Hope you like  Don't forget to credit.



Thanks vervex! ^^ +rep and yeah I will credit.

I'm going to use it. It's going to look like a have a huge sig now. lol.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 10, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks im gonna use the 2nd one thank you very much


----------



## konflikti (May 10, 2008)

Curry said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me either.  If it was yaoi, there's a good chance the image was removed. Rehost it or sent it to me via MSN.



The pictures probably are there but the links are faulty, see "..." in the url. The whole url wasn't copied.


----------



## Kittan (May 10, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Kittan:* I did my best. The pic was too much win.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avas_



Thank you! Its awesome!


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Shirozaki


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 10, 2008)

omg Vervy be S-Mod!?!?!?  


CONGRATS! 

I've not been around for quite a while so if this was an old development... 

just wanted to drop by and say hi to Vervy and Curreh and friends!


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2008)

Thanks dear


----------



## Creator (May 10, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Creator ? 05/13/2008



Can i make a request now or tomorrow so i can get it by the 13th or do i have to wait for the 13th to come?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2008)

Wait until the 13th.


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2008)

Curry said:


> Pek I like your sets


Thanks, the same. Noticed that the first signature kinda reminds me of your style.


Hao asakura said:


> thanks im gonna use the 2nd one thank you very much


Your welcome. Had fun making it and all of them are yours really, you can switch around if you want to or just use one. :]


----------



## Shirozaki (May 10, 2008)

So sorry 

The links work now. 

Btw, congratulations vervex.


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

They still don't work ;_;!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> *Onizuka, here are your avys:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OH SH. 
YOU'RE GENIUS CURRY. When I saw it I think I won't use transparent  That's epic.


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

I told you to trust me, silly man


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 11, 2008)

One more thing C,
możesz w pierwszym avatarze zmienić border na taki jak w pozostałym? 

I adore


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

Chyba nie rozumiem gramatyki tego zdania


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 11, 2008)

Border change in 1st one plox

Chyba lepiej dogadamy się po angielsku


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

No  I'm not making any changes 

Dzisiaj się musze uczyc matematyki D:

Ej byłam wczoraj na zajebistym koncercie TLOVE  Dzisiaj nie mogę w ogóle mówic 

Ej a jak co, to gadamy oczywiście o avatarach, bo jak coś, to się na mnie rzucą


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> No  I'm not making any changes
> 
> Dzisiaj się musze uczyc matematyki D:
> 
> ...



Only in the first one
just border, plz? 

A u nas tak jak rok temu była Nosowska. Fajnie, fajnie.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

*Curry:* They work perfectly fine for me ;~;
I'll just post it here~


*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock(s)_ 











I see them. 
Do you?


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

Yes, now I can see them clearly.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

Cool. 

Are you the one making it?


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

Unless BC wants it.. I think I'm the only one here who loves yaoi 

Well but of course I'd love to give it to pek


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

Do it then. 

I think vervex likes yaoi, though. Or maybe not? 

I don't think pek will appriciate the images...


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> Unless BC wants it.. I think I'm the only one here who loves yaoi



You kidding? I watch and read yaoi since 2000


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

Then you should draw me another NaruSasu 



Okay, do you want that sig? I already have Uchiha Sasuke's to make


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2008)

You better do it coz I'm not at home right now so I cannot do anything  My parents have photoshop but no textures, no brushes, no C4Ds, and I don't feel like searching for them from scratch for nothing


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2008)

Oh. I love yaoi


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

You want to do the yaoi request then? 



Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I'd like a set, please.
> 
> Type: Ava
> Stock:
> ...



Okay, here you are! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## milkshakes (May 11, 2008)

.ADLKHDSLFKGFDALUGF

HOLY SMOKES BEST SIG EVA!!! THX CURRY CHAN UR THE BEST lol it kinda makes me feel its my birthday present cuz u opened shop on my 18th birthday


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2008)

I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 11, 2008)

I have a request for an set 


*Spoiler*: __ 








AVA

size - 150x150
border - doted
no text plz

thank you


----------



## milkshakes (May 11, 2008)

lol ur sig is on my princess lol


----------



## Shodai (May 11, 2008)

Request for a quick sketch:

Hollie, in the blender, leading TWF&GEG&SHODAI around like dogs, while hollie is wear dominatrix gear and has a "BWAHAAHAHAHA!" look on her face.

The idea just came to me.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 11, 2008)

posting for 1000 post.


now you can be sticky right vervex?

congrats


----------



## milkshakes (May 11, 2008)

YAY this place is ganna be stickied now i dont hafta look everywhere for it


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

^Or...subscribe?


Anyhow, sorry for the delay, Tara. Mother's Day preparations and such caught me at a bad time, but I'll definitely start on your request tonight.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^Or...subscribe?
> 
> 
> Anyhow, sorry for the delay, Tara. Mother's Day preparations and such caught me at a bad time, but I'll definitely start on your request tonight.



It's okay I can wait. 

congrats on becoming super mod vervex!


----------



## Kairi.nin (May 11, 2008)

I'm back to request another set. 

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* None.
*Other:* Ah.. nothing.

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: _One of these_ 










*Size:* Whatever size fits best.
*Text:* None.
*Other:* Just use one of those three images. I don't care which one is chosen. <3 I just couldn't pick myself. xD;;


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

Any of you three can do my request. 

I want a bigger ava space. 

Pek, I didn't know you were into yaoi.


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)
Creator (Creator + Tsunade sketch)

*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Shirozaki
basye
Kairi.nin
Muk
Krzr
_Gatsu-Kun - BC's_




@Shodai
Huh... what? I don't get your request.

@Grimm
Perhaps 

@Tara
Thank you


----------



## fraj (May 12, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Request for a quick sketch:
> 
> Hollie, in the blender, leading TWF&GEG&SHODAI around like dogs, while hollie is wear dominatrix gear and has a "BWAHAAHAHAHA!" look on her face.
> 
> The idea just came to me.



You gotta show what kinda characters you want to be drawn for the blenderites because i am not sure everyones familiar with them -_-


----------



## Curry (May 12, 2008)

How do you portray Geg


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2008)

you protray geg just the way you spell it 

btw i wish i had some sort of stock for a request but i don't T__T

haven't found anything worth sigging T__T

but grats on stickiness

edit: i am requesting a new set of avatar and sig

that's the stock:

the Newton 

could i also get a color enhancement without losing the black and white?
the plain background is just a little too plain XD


----------



## Steam (May 12, 2008)

Cac I request,please, Smexy Anko sketch..  I think I waited enaugh time.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 12, 2008)

I like yaoi, so I can do your set Shirozaki. I'll work on the others too. 

Oh snap, we've been stickied. Hurray.


----------



## Curry (May 12, 2008)

It's actually good, I can't keep composure while working on hot Itachi stock


----------



## Krzr (May 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> Awesome. =)
> 
> How about posting some stock? =)



Sorry, I was replying to Vervex from a long time ago. I haven't been on the forums enough.

The stock was:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




(TOP PANEL)





Just include my name in the set please. Thank you.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 12, 2008)

*Type:* Avy

*Stock:*


*Other:*

Blooming Cosmo make it? =]

If not anyone else can make it.


----------



## Creator (May 12, 2008)

13th of May, my request time. Its a long one. Pay close attention. X3

It is the ultimate personalised sketch request ever. X3


*Spoiler*: _MY SKETCH REQUEST_ 



I want a CreatorTsunade picture, modelled around this picture. 

_*Detail*_

Instead of lying down, i want it standing up. Background not required. 
Tsunade has to be wearing a smexy school girl uniform much like this Smexy, not slutty. With one hand by her side holding her Hokage hat and the other on her hips. SHE HAS TO BE SMILING/GRIMMING, as if to say, 'Yah, his my bitch and you cant have him'.
I will be standing behind her with my hands around her waist kissing her neck. 
My face shall not be seen so that part of the detail isnt required. My hair is a bit smaller then Naruto's but dark brown/black in color and i tend to keep it more scruffed up, i dont like combing, takes too long. My skin tone is fairly light brown. Not too dark, not too light. Much like hers. 
As it stands, i am about 2 inches taller then Tsunade, she being 5.4 and i am 5.6, so i should easily be able to bend down and kiss her neck without much effort, and i am a bit wider then her. A bit. 
I should be wearing a schoolboy uniform. Since i will be behind Tsunade, it wouldnt really matter unless a different position is chosen. 




I think i covered all the detail. 

I wonder if it can be done.


----------



## vervex (May 12, 2008)

Well I don't guarantee it's gonna look like that but... we can make a guy and Tsunade lick each other I guess XD


----------



## Creator (May 12, 2008)

No licking. X3 Guy kissing her neck, she looking smexy in a school girl uniform. X3

It has to be perfect. 

Sorry, its my dream picture. X3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 12, 2008)

Lol BC. 
Make my set perfect. 

@Curry: ....really? Too bad.


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2008)

mandatory spam of tina's thread


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 13, 2008)

*Avy request please!* 

size: 150 x 150

other: Just make an avatar out of the girl's face. And make it fancy schmancy and whatnot 

That will be all, thanks in advance~


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2008)

*Request*

Avatar and Sig

Stock: Lol @ Real, again with their bullshit... Ronaldo squashes the rumors

Color enhancing the background plz


----------



## Curry (May 13, 2008)

*Due to exams, commissions and Students' Council work I can't be as active for approximately a week from today. I'm terribly sorry, but there are times when you have to mobilize extra efforts. Having said that, please don't request anything specifically from me, unless you're willing to wait for about a week. It doesn't mean I won't be doing requests, it just means I can end up not doing them. I tend to spend quite an amount of time on my signatures, and I hate handing in rushed work. If I have some time and when I feel I need a break from studying/work, I'll complete the requests. Thanks.*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

Good luck with exams Curry! 

*Shirozaki:* I get a feeling you won't like it, but I tried.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 13, 2008)

Ava request please x]

Stock: 
Size: 170x200
Borders: whatever do you think it fits
Effects: ^

First I wanted it to be made by Tina or Karo, but i guess it's ok if someone else will do it x]


PS: Good luck with exams Karo


----------



## Creator (May 13, 2008)

So is anyone doing my request?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

Creator said:


> So is anyone doing my request?



You're on the list, just be patient.


----------



## Creator (May 13, 2008)

Okay. 

I dont care even if it takes 2 weeks. I has to be perfect. X3 I have been waiting for this picture for ages. X3 Well since i fell in love with Tsunade. X3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

I'm sure the picture will come out amazing. <3

*basye:*


----------



## Shirozaki (May 13, 2008)

Looks okay to me, BC 
Thanks.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Creator (Creator + Tsunade sketch)

*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Kairi.nin
Muk
Krzr
_Gatsu-Kun - BC's_
Captain Pimp
Kamishiro Yuki



@Creator
At the moment nope. I am finishing my finals and I guess Larry is busy too. I'll be more free starting next week.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2008)

I'm gonna help you with the requests and do Muk's and Krzr's BC. The list is very long


----------



## Grimmjow (May 13, 2008)

i hope Dave didn't forget about my Grimmjow pointing at a shooting star request

Not to rush him tho


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Looks okay to me, BC
> Thanks.



Welcome. 



vervex said:


> I'm gonna help you with the requests and do Muk's and Krzr's BC. The list is very long



OMG, yay! Thank you.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2008)

*Muk*
Here's your set  I decided to add a bit more color to it, although I left the ink dark.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2008)

*Krzr*
The quality of your stock as horrible but I was hopefully able to do something not SO bad. If you want something with more quality, please provide a better stock next time. I tried to smudge, to blur... but average stock = average results unfortunately.

Anyway, here it is!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 13, 2008)

vervex said:


> At the moment nope. I am finishing my finals and I guess Larry is busy too. I'll be more free starting next week.


Will be free by the weekend, so again, sorry to those whom I owe/Tara.


In the meantime, I can take up that Anko sketch, given that it'll be finished over the weekend.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'm sure the picture will come out amazing. <3
> 
> *basye:*


wow it looks amazing thx


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Muk*
> Here's your set  I decided to add a bit more color to it, although I left the ink dark.



ohhh my GOAAAD!!!!

it's beautiful 

thanks very much


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 14, 2008)

*Kairi.nin* hope you don't mind a vertical sig.


----------



## Curry (May 14, 2008)

How about if we add one more rule; namely: the provided stock must be of good quality. I worked with some blurred pictures a couple of times and there's nothing more irritating. =)


----------



## Kairi.nin (May 14, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Kairi.nin* hope you don't mind a vertical sig.
> 
> -Snip-



Nope, I don't mind at all. <3

I love it~   

Thank you so much~! <33333


----------



## vervex (May 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> How about if we add one more rule; namely: the provided stock must be of good quality. I worked with some blurred pictures a couple of times and there's nothing more irritating. =)



I totally agree. With bad quality stock the results are all pixelized and it's frustrating... you spent a lot of time trying to take them away but it's useless... 

I'll add it now!


*NEW RULE
When you ask for sig/avy request, you must provide a stock that has good quality. We will refuse stock that we consider low quality as the results might turn out just as bad as the stock. *


----------



## Rainney (May 14, 2008)

May I request a manga colouring? Just Sasori and teh fire. 
Please and Thank you!


----------



## vervex (May 14, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Creator (Creator + Tsunade sketch)
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Gatsu-Kun
Captain Pimp
Kamishiro Yuki
KushyKage


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 14, 2008)

*Gatsu-Kun*


*Captain Pimp*


*Kamishiro Yuki*


----------



## KushyKage (May 15, 2008)

ahh my favorite sig artists. I have yet another request for you. I dont know if anybody requested this before already but do you guys mind making me a kyuubi sig out of the top panel in the latest manga? like usual you guys get full freedom on artistic creativity.


----------



## Ryuk (May 15, 2008)

Sig+Avy
Stock
Sig-Transparent and forums rules size + Room for a spoiler tag
Avy- Of Kaminas head and 150x150
Thanx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Gatsu-Kun*
> 
> 
> *Captain Pimp*
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Captain Pimp*



You rock so hard  Thanks alot 

Will rep you once I spread rep around


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Gatsu-Kun*
> 
> 
> *Captain Pimp*
> ...



Gracias Blooming Cosmo

=]


----------



## vervex (May 15, 2008)

*Ryuk*

If you read our rules, you'll see we don't do transparency. If you want that, i suggest the Tousen Shop. We're a creative shop. Look at the first post for example of our work.


----------



## Legendarywun (May 16, 2008)

Vervex, Bonjour mon ami, comment ?tes-vous ? J'aimerais placer une autre demande si vous n'avez pas des objections. 

Sig

*Calibrer* = 500 x 300

*Les caract?ristiques* = je toujours vous ai fi? ? ajouter l'imagination, donc son tout dans vos mains. Ajouter un fond ou n'importe quoi vous pouvez aimer. 

*Border* = Diluer des lignes marqu?es avec des points

____________________________________________________

*Avy* : (juste utiliser le sig compl?t? comme toujours)

*Calibrer* = 150 x 150

*Les caract?ristiques* = Quoi que

*Border* = Diluer marqu? avec des points rev?t 

Merci encore. 

So what do you think of my french??


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2008)

Geez, I've been waiting for my week to be up, then realized i could have requested on the 10th! Ha, stupid me, been caught up with my own request shop. Anyhoo I like to request a sketch!

*Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku*

No need to resize it when finished, I can do that myself. Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (May 16, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request for Anyone.*

Stock: 
Size: -
Avy: 150x150 and 100x100
Signature: Whatever looks good, within Senior Limits.
Text: Vae

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ryuk (May 16, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Ryuk*
> 
> If you read our rules, you'll see we don't do transparency. If you want that, i suggest the Tousen Shop. We're a creative shop. Look at the first post for example of our work.



Okay then. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Rori (May 16, 2008)

Would like to request please (for anyone)

I'd just like an ava.
*stock*, *here* -- just the anbu hinata part of the picture I want please --
*size*, 150x150
no text

Be as creative as you want with it, I'd just like a dotted border on it please.

Hope that quality is ok?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 16, 2008)

*Avy request for anyone.*


Type: avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Style: Whatever you want.


----------



## Cair (May 16, 2008)

Yet another request.
An avvy's fine.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Style: Whatever, but Peter only and preferred colors are dark red and gold.


----------



## milkshakes (May 16, 2008)

ryuk can u pls turn off ur sig...


----------



## Heroin (May 16, 2008)

Hello Shop! I have a request for either *Curry* or *Vervex.* The less busiest person can work on it, lol. Sorry about my poor choice of words. 

*Render:*

*Avatar:*
Size:150x150 and a 75x75 (I just want her face in the avatar)
Color/style: I like strong colors
Text: None

*Signature:*
Size:300x225 or anywhere around that range. (I want her face, body, everything in the signature or do what you wish)
Color/style: Same thing, strong colors.
Text: None


Thanks, credit, rep, hugs in return.


----------



## vervex (May 16, 2008)

Gosh, so many requests 

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)


*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
Creator (Creator + Tsunade sketch)

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
KushyKage
Legendarywun - vervex's
Vae
Rori
ViolentlyHappy
Ura Renge
_Mitarashi Kurenai - Curry's_
_Mirai Gohan - Curry's_


----------



## vervex (May 16, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> Vervex, Bonjour mon amie, comment allez-vous ? J'aimerais placer une autre demande si vous n'avez pas d'objection.
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...



I made some corrections if you don't mind 
J'esp?re que ?a t'aidera  Il faudrait que tu me parles de temps en temps sur MSN!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

*KushyKage*


*Vae*


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]




Hey Karo, can you make an avatar out of the Kira (the blonde dude) and another one out of his stand, Killer Queen? Please? :3

Also, no transperancey plz.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

*Rori*


*ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo, I aiment votre travail


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Blooming Cosmo, I aiment votre travail



Merci.


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

Vous êtes si doué!! ♥


Oops,  ceci est Spam, désolé. Je m'arrêterai maintenant :sweat


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

*Ura Renge*





			
				vervex said:
			
		

> Gosh, so many requests.



There, I made it slightly better. 



			
				Hisagi said:
			
		

> Vous êtes si doué!! ♥



Babel fish come to my rescue! You flatter me.


----------



## Rori (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Rori*



Your work is always so beautiful.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Vaeny (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Vae*



Omg, Thank you its great, you always make great stuff


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

BC is a freaking machine XD 
Ok, this weekend I'm working on colorations and Legendary's right now!


----------



## konflikti (May 17, 2008)

Hurr, I'll take that Creator & Tsunade pic. Obviously I can't promise *perfect* but the request isn't very *sketch* either.


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

*Legendarywun*
Voici ton set darling


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Konflikti <3


*
Announcement!*
*We have a new manga colorer in our shop, Artanis! (finally, some help for me ahahah) *


----------



## Curry (May 17, 2008)

*Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  His colourings are great so please don't hesitate to ask him for colourings! *


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

You're welcome everyone. 



vervex said:


> BC is a freaking machine XD



I try. XD



vervex said:


> *
> Announcement!*
> *We have a new manga colorer in our shop, Artanis! (finally, some help for me ahahah) *



Yay, more help. Welcome Artanis.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2008)

I'll do Deidara's request, gimme a week and its done.


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

*Blood+*
I'm curious to know what she will do with the CD. Is she gonna sell it? Also, when we work we give one final result, not 10.


----------



## Curry (May 17, 2008)

A CD cover must follow certain technical properties; we'd have to know how it's gonna be printed, what's the exact size, is it gonna be printed at some professional printing house (then we'd have to work in CMYK and save a different file format), we'd have to know what size are the bleeds..

You don't just design sth like that.


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

Well you know what, I'm refusing it. It's probably something he'll try to make money with, and our shop provides free graphix for members to wear on the forums, not for them to sell in real life.

*Blood+, I refuse your request. You might be trying to do profit with it and our shop doesn't work for that kind of stuff. Ask in the request section if you like, but we, as the Curry + Vervex + Friends Shop, refuse.*


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2008)

And as Vervex's friend I think I'll refuse too


----------



## konflikti (May 17, 2008)

I'll resize it later if needed, kinda in hurry at the moment.


----------



## Tsu (May 17, 2008)

Hey 


I wanna have a set 

*Sig:*

Size: 500 x 150
Stock: 
Text: Tsu

*Ava:*

Size : 150 x 150
Stock: The same
Text: Tsu


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)


*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Tara (FF sketch)
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Mitarashi Kurenai - Curry's_
_Mirai Gohan - Curry's_
Tsu
Raptor Kamina
Keile


----------



## Vanity (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Vae*



Wow. o_o

I'm not asking for anything right now but I just want to say that that's really beautiful honestly! Wow.

And don't worry guys, I won't be coming in to comment on how pretty stuff is very often cause that would be kind of spamming. 

A lot of the stuff in here is really nice though. The Madara one that was done for sworder a little while ago was really nice even though I don't like Uchihas! LOL. I come in here just to look at stuff a lot cause it all looks so pretty. XD


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*



 Thank you~!


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 17, 2008)

may i please have a set from this stock?



avi being standard size(like the one i have now), with a border

and no text

thank you


----------



## Creator (May 17, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I'll resize it later if needed, kinda in hurry at the moment.



I am in love. pek

Can i get it colored or do i have to wait another month.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 17, 2008)

Finals are done, or rather, I don't feel like studying anymore, so I'll be resuming work on your requests, Tara, Steam. Again, apologies for the delay.


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

*Creator* 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


			
				FAQ - 1st page said:
			
		

> *If I request a sketch, can I ask for it to be colored?*
> You can ask your request to be colored when you first post it but it doesn't mean it will be. It is at the artist's discretion to decide to color it or not. If you look through the thread a bit, you will notice that some of us tend to color more than others, so you can ask a specific artist to do your request if s/he is available. Asking for a sketch to be colored AFTER the request is already done is an automatic NO.


----------



## Creator (May 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Creator*
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Read it after i asked. 

I was just hoping that konflikti would color it when he, i am guessing he, resizes it.


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

Creator said:


> Read it after i asked.
> 
> I was just hoping that konflikti would color it when he, i am guessing he, resizes it.



Coloring takes a lot of time Creator. He can resize it but no to color after the drawing is done.


----------



## Creator (May 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> Coloring takes a lot of time Creator. He can resize it but no to color after the drawing is done.



Okay.  Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Blood+ (May 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well you know what, I'm refusing it. It's probably something he'll try to make money with, and our shop provides free graphix for members to wear on the forums, not for them to sell in real life.
> 
> *Blood+, I refuse your request. You might be trying to do profit with it and our shop doesn't work for that kind of stuff. Ask in the request section if you like, but we, as the Curry + Vervex + Friends Shop, refuse.*



no,no,no,no,.... this is for my sister.. im not gonna sell this to her.. its for her band and you guys would reallllllyyyyyy be helping me out here..

pleeeeeeese dont deny me....


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

Blood+ said:


> no,no,no,no,.... this is for my sister.. im not gonna sell this to her.. its for her band and you guys would reallllllyyyyyy be helping me out here..
> 
> pleeeeeeese dont deny me....



vervex already said no.  The concern is that in general regardless of who it's for, a profit would be made from it. This thread is for forum graphics. Not only that, but it's more then just asking for us to design a cd cover without giving us the details as Curry already explained. Ask in the request section.


----------



## Cair (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Ura Renge*



   


Thank you so much! Reps 'n cred!


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

Blood+ said:


> no,no,no,no,.... this is for my sister.. im not gonna sell this to her.. its for her band and you guys would reallllllyyyyyy be helping me out here..
> 
> pleeeeeeese dont deny me....



Just as I said before and Blooming Cosmo confirmed, we have no idea what your sister is going to do with that CD. Even if she doesn't sell it, she is going to make self promotion out of it which is not the purpose of our shop. Just post in the Request and Giveaway section - someone might want to do it. Our shop as a group will not do it though.


----------



## Keile (May 18, 2008)

*2 Requests 
*




I'd like a *clean*, *elegant *banner that has one *preferably* *vectorized special effect* that is easy to follow and engaging to *the main character (Naruto)* within the banner. I'd also like a *DAILY NARUTO font typing* written in *eye-catching* and *energetic* lettering placed in strategic relation to the the Naruto character, perhaps, somehow interacting with said character (as in, slanting with his kunai or something). I hope the banner can emulate Naruto's  determination in said picture with colours [/B]that meld well (an example would be a lightning effect for a determined sasuke).

I only want the Naruto picture and I'd like the banner to be 300 x 700.

And I may even use this banner for a website. . Thanks in advance.


*First request refused.
~ vervex*
---


*Spoiler*: __ 








I actually need a *clean*, *elegant banner* that isn't *too intrusive* with the *special effects* but maintains the momentary *calm* and *serenity* of the scene that has a *DAILY NARUTO* in an *exciting, eye-catching* font that fits in with the *colour scheme* of the banner.

I'd prefer the orange Naruto theme but any *light (preferably) colour scheme *that you think is better for the banner would suffice and would also like Sasuke to be to the left of the banner, again preferably, his head in to *top left corner* (not really a necessity if it sacrifices banner quality).

Sorry for all the specifics, but I've* bolded* some key words just to make it easier. Thanks in advance.

I only want the Sasuke picture and I'd like the banner to be 300 x 700.
---
Oh YEAH, +Rep and Credit!


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

First, turn off your sig.

Second, it's one request per person.

Third, we do not do vectors.

Fourth, your first request's quality is too bad so it's refused.


- the 2nd request will be added to the list though.


----------



## Keile (May 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> First, turn off your sig.
> 
> Second, it's one request per person.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I was rushing to wash the dishes so I forgot to turn off my sig.

Thanks for accepting the second request and I'll try to set a better quality standard for my pictures in the future.


----------



## Legendarywun (May 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> I made some corrections if you don't mind
> J'esp?re que ?a t'aidera  Il faudrait que tu me parles de temps en temps sur MSN!



Hmmm wow i guess now i know why the french girls always laugh at me....cause my pick up line don't even make sense most of the time. je suis si honteux. ....Also, i don't have MSN..Actually i do but its lost somewhere.





vervex said:


> *Legendarywun*
> Voici ton set darling



Vous ?tes un bon artiste. .... Merci beaucoup mon ami.


----------



## Neji64 (May 18, 2008)

Woot, finally can request again. As before, a Manga Coloring plz. xD



Girl: Blonde hair, navy blue w/ black stripes skirt, very light tan shirt.
Boy: White shirt and belt, black pants, black hair. 

Background: Idk, whatever seems best. 

PS: Can you also delete all the words and panels above it?

THXS!


----------



## konflikti (May 18, 2008)

Resize'd.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2008)

*@Tara*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Higher DPI can be posted upon request.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 18, 2008)

Thank you! I'll wait for the higher DPI!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *KushyKage*



This is amazing BC. 



@*Vervex* its been three weeks since i asked for my grimmjow sketch. i dont think Dave is going to do it so can i ask for another request?


----------



## Blood+ (May 18, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> vervex already said no.  The concern is that in general regardless of who it's for, a profit would be made from it. This thread is for forum graphics. Not only that, but it's more then just asking for us to design a cd cover without giving us the details as Curry already explained. Ask in the request section.



oh,,,, ok

well since you guys (and girls) are good at art and stuff would you mind pointing me in the right direction,,,,,,,, like, do you guys know any websites that couldnt care if i requested something like this??

sorry 4 the trouble


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

*Grimmjow*

I'm gonna PM him and I encourage you to do it as well. He might be busy with exams too, we never know. I think he started it so asking for a new would be kinda problematic. Send him a PM, I'll do the same!

*Blood*
Create a thread HERE.


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Zarigani (coloration - Black star and Tsubaki)
Masanari (manga coloration)
-
Neji 64 (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Mitarashi Kurenai - Curry's_
_Mirai Gohan - Curry's_
Tsu
Raptor Kamina
Keile
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2008)

Thats true Vervex I'll send him a pm. Thanks


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

*Zarigani*
Black Star and Tsubaki coloring! Spent some time on this... I'm happy with the results, I hope you'll be as well!


----------



## Un-Chan (May 18, 2008)

Sig + Av request, porfavor. x3



Sig size: 400x300
Av Size: 125x125

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

I'm gonna do Raptor Kamina and Keile's. I dunno if you started Tsu's BC so I'll do those two and leave the rest to you


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

*Raptor Kamina*
Here's your set  Don't forget to credit!






*Keile*
Before I do your banner, I'd like to know for what it is gonna be used...


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 18, 2008)

^ Sounds good. I'll get working on Tsu and Unaligned's requests.


----------



## milkshakes (May 18, 2008)

hey vervex chan mind if i keep up the listing?  the thing ur doing? i got nothing else to do and i walways check up on this thread? mind if i take the job?

it would be an honor to help the almighty sig makers


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

Hmmm I appreciate the help but I think I wanna keep control on the listing. I like to have it on almost every page so I don't have to look for it within the thread. 
...

Well now I feel bad for refusing your help XD Do you see anything else that could be done?


----------



## milkshakes (May 18, 2008)

time keeping

its wut fraj did but its kinda hard to start it cuz u no dont n0o when people requested and when the list was last done so i guess no job for me


----------



## KushyKage (May 18, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *KushyKage*
> 
> 
> *Vae*



YO WTF!! I wasnt in NF alot so I didnt know this was done this fast, great job man, it looks really hard . Its sick, period.


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2008)

Sorry about that Uchiha... I appreciate your good intentions though and if help is ever needed, we'll remember you


----------



## milkshakes (May 18, 2008)

well i guess ill try keeping time starting now is that ok?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Raptor Kamina*
> Here's your set  Don't forget to credit!
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much X3


----------



## milkyway (May 19, 2008)

I'd like a signature please  I've seen Curry's work and I'll like to hem... test here? ahah No seriously it's just nice!

*size: *350x200 px or 200x350 (I don't mind vertical too)
*stock: *The Potala 

*other:* It's Tibet's Bhuddist temple so I'd like a nice peaceful feeling to it 

Thank you!


----------



## fraj (May 19, 2008)

No one takes my palce.......... here .......... stop this nonsense immediately...... i was busy but now i am looking through the pages to update the time........ *I AM *the timekeeper and will be for centuries to come........


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

^ i second this  no one should ever take another person place when the person with the place already is epic within their own right.



btw, just checking up on sketch time is all, leaving now


----------



## fraj (May 19, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008

Every member in red can request again.*

I love you too vervex


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Kyasurin Yakuto - 10/06/2008


I believe you have your date-formats mixed up, time-keeper.


----------



## fraj (May 19, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> I believe you have your date-formats mixed up, time-keeper.



hi dirty harry - havent spoken to even once
hi i am fraj


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 19, 2008)

Pleasure to meet you, fraj. Your service is invaluable.


----------



## Keile (May 19, 2008)

It'll be primarily used on the forums, and not for soliciting purposes. @ Vervex

Sheesh, why is everyone so suspicious?

I'm just asking for a specific banner.


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2008)

Turn off your sig Keile.

I just wanted to know because usually, people ask for huge banned when they wanna use it on their blogs or websites. That's why I'm suspicious.

Do you don't want a smaller version at all with the big one?


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Masanari (manga coloration)
-
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Mitarashi Kurenai - Curry's_
_Mirai Gohan - Curry's_
Tsu
Keile
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_
Shirozaki


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2008)

*Keile*
Here's the banner! Don't forget to credit if you use.


----------



## Cam (May 19, 2008)

I'm finally ready to make my coloring request Vervex. 



Just the Death and Liz & Patty panels. 

And if you want you can make a sig/ava version.


----------



## Keile (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, Vervex.

And yes, I would love to have a smaller version. I should've included that in the request.


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Death-kun, since that request was made in my shop and my worker did a poor job on it, i've sent you a cleaner transparency of it


----------



## vervex (May 20, 2008)

*Hisagi*
Thank you!

*Keile*
I edited the post. You'll find the big and small version of the banner there.


Artanis got banned for a week. I'll ensure through psychological torture that he finishes his coloring within a week and hands it to our shop though, you don't have to worry shoppers! (seems like he'll have a lot of free time this week anyway )


----------



## Shirozaki (May 20, 2008)

*Set for BC or vervex* 



*Avatar*
Size: 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 (lol)
Text: Anything that fits. 



*Sig*
Size: Anything (just not too small. Something big-ish)
Text: Anything that fits. >D

Make the ava and sig look somehow alike, please.


----------



## vervex (May 20, 2008)

Hmm that stock is nice Shirozaki 
Who does it BC?


----------



## Countach (May 20, 2008)

tina  ..


----------



## Yosha (May 20, 2008)

I have a colouring request.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







*Colors:* canon

Please and thanks


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> Hmm that stock is nice Shirozaki
> Who does it BC?



If people are patient I can get all the requests done tomorrow night. *graduating*  So, unless you want to beat me to it, I can take Shirozaki's too.


----------



## vervex (May 20, 2008)

*Masanari*
You already made a request of a Sasuke panel :| Which I am working on btw.

*BC*
Stealing the yaoi job  Ok, I'll let it to you ^^


*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Masanari (manga coloration)
-
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Steam2005 (Anko sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Mitarashi Kurenai - Curry's_
_Mirai Gohan - Curry's_
Tsu
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_
Shirozaki
S P O T
iCopy


----------



## Gentleman (May 20, 2008)

Hello again! May I please get a signature and avatar for 
Umm for the Avatar may I get a 125x125 and 150x150 size?
 Let me know if there are any problem. Thank you very much in advance. pek


----------



## Aina (May 20, 2008)

Just make me a nice set, resize, and have fun. 

Edit: Text: Add iCopy in the avatar matching the same blue as Ovan's hair.


----------



## ~Flippy (May 21, 2008)

before I attempt making a request, may I ask if its time for me to make another one? if not its cool, just checking.

Sorry for the multiple deletions! keep forgetting the signature ><


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> before I attempt making a request, may I ask if its time for me to make another one? if not its cool, just checking.
> 
> Sorry for the multiple deletions! keep forgetting the signature ><



Of course you can ask for a new one  Since your previous request was considered as a signature, you can ask after 7 days.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 21, 2008)

Don't be afraid to steal the yaoi job, vervy. I'm sure BC won't mind.


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2008)

Well I'll wait for he answer in case she already started ^^

BC, do you need help?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2008)

*@Steam2005*: Just a bust, don't like drawing that oversized trench coat of hers. Anyhow, here you go.


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2008)

Since I'm back and I need to relax a bit today, I'll clear that long list of set requests


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 21, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well I'll wait for he answer in case she already started ^^
> 
> BC, do you need help?



I haven't started any, so that would be nice.


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> Hello Shop! I have a request for either *Curry* or *Vervex.* The less busiest person can work on it, lol. Sorry about my poor choice of words.
> 
> *Render:*
> 
> ...



I hope you like it <3 I wanted to keep it simple 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Steam (May 21, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *@Steam2005*: Just a bust, don't like drawing that oversized trench coat of hers. Anyhow, here you go.


Thank you.I like it...


----------



## Heroin (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Curry, it looks wondeful! <3

I'll use it once I get home, and I'll make sure to credit, and I'll rep you when my 24 hours is done, which it should expier in a few hours. -hugs- 

@Dirty Harry

I like the Anko you drew. O:


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2008)

I'm glad you like the set  



Mirai Gohan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you like them <3


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2008)

*List updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Masanari (manga coloration)
-
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sigs & Avy*
_Tsu - BC's_
_Unaligned - BC's_
_milkyway - Curry's_ - *You need to have at least 300 posts to ask for a set. You have 30. Request refused.*
Shirozaki
S P O T
iCopy


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Hello again! May I please get a signature and avatar for
> Umm for the Avatar may I get a 125x125 and 150x150 size?
> Let me know if there are any problem. Thank you very much in advance. pek



Here you are! I hope you like it <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 21, 2008)

*Sig request* for anyone 

size: 425x300 or however you want it
other: Any style you want to use

That's all, thanks in advance X3


----------



## Springlake (May 21, 2008)

*Sketch request* - anyone can take it

I'd like to request a sketch/drawing of the character Ernest Rammsteiner from the manga series DOGS! by Miwa Shirou.

And I suppose some reference material could be nice so whoever is kind enought to take this request doesn't have to search all over the net to find some 


*Spoiler*: _Reference material_ 











It's the guy with the glasses BTW.




Cheers ~ Darkziroth (PS. I hope I did everything right  )


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Masanari (manga coloration)
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
Darkziroth (DOGS sketch)

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sai*
Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Tsu
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_ ?
Shirozaki
iCopy
Captain Pimp
xxrokudaimexx


- - 

milkyway is a friend from Canada. I told her to come here, my mistake. Wanna do her set anyway Curry? Consider it as a request from me then. I don't wanna break her heart.


----------



## konflikti (May 21, 2008)

Damn, I so want that Dogs request. Awesome character. And Dogs is awesome too. I hope that I can get it done by tomorrow because I'll be gone for a week after that.


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2008)

It's yours Konflikti 
Where are you going btw?


----------



## Yosha (May 21, 2008)

Masanari said:


> vervex, you can drop my request from the list. I see you're rather busy and I don't want to add more work XD
> 
> Thanks anyways.





vervex said:


> *Masanari*
> You already made a request of a Sasuke panel :| Which I am working on btw.


Oi, sorry so much. I thought when I said I did not want to worry you with the request that you were going to drop it. I never checked the thread after I posted it. Well, just do the sasuke panel and leave the kakashi one for when I am due for another request again. My apologies


----------



## konflikti (May 21, 2008)

vervex said:


> It's yours Konflikti
> Where are you going btw?


Just to watch after my sisters dogs while she and the rest of the family goes to Spain. I just don't bother dragging my computer along so I probably won't be drawing stuffs.


----------



## Springlake (May 21, 2008)

Thanks alot konflikti


----------



## Gentleman (May 21, 2008)

Thank you so much Curry. They look awesome! pek


----------



## ~Flippy (May 21, 2008)

Cool! 

I'd like a sketch. I'll take care of the inking and coloring myself. 

Nana from elfen lied in an akatsuki cloak, with one hand hanging out like itachi does. I'd like the collar to rise up only a little past the chin. I'd like the sipper to be open down about to the bottom of the chest, with some cleavage where the arm is.

I can provide reference pictures if needed.

Thanks whoever does this!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2008)

Don't feel like doing any pairing/OC requests, but if you'd like, Dave, I can take that Grimmjow sketch off your hands.


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2008)

Larry changed his nickname again? Omg, so confusing! O_O;

*Announcement*
*We have a new manga colorist and a sketcher! Sai will be a partial time worker in our shop!*


----------



## Sai (May 21, 2008)

Hello, hope I can assist Vervex and curry in their workshop and I'd be very happy to help you all on any sketches and manga colouring ^^


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2008)

Congradulations on the new worker Vervex. I would have repped you but up out for the day I'll do it tomorrow  see you


----------



## Sai (May 21, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'd like a sketch. I'll take care of the inking and coloring myself.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'd be very happy to help you on this but I could only send you the sketch on Sunday (25/5) as i'm currently busy at work XD.


----------



## ~Flippy (May 21, 2008)

Sai said:


> Hi, I'd be very happy to help you on this but I could only send you the sketch on Sunday (25/5) as i'm currently busy at work XD.



Dont worry man im just grateful for the consideration!

and grats on your promotion!


----------



## pearl_master (May 21, 2008)

Christ! you guys are busy at the minute.......... sorry for spam


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2008)

Oh hey there Rachel


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

^
turn off your sigs guys!!!!!!


*Masanari*

Here's your coloration  Hope you like!


----------



## Mukiru (May 22, 2008)

Vervex its my first time so can I have a request...



heres the render i got and if you can erase the letterings pls do it and I would like it to have as sig and avy and do anything you want c4d, brushes, and etc... hope you can make it soon.....

Bunch of rep...


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Steam2005 - 05/08/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Vanity (May 22, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Time keeper notes*
> 
> *Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
> Kyasurin Yakuto – 04/27/2008
> ...



Uhh....I'm on the list twice, in red and in black. o_o I think you need to take me out of the red part. ^^;;

I also see that Steam2005 is on the list twice.

Just letting you know. ^^;

Oh and Sai it's nice to see you in here! ^^


----------



## Sai (May 22, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Oh hey there Rachel



hey there ^^ Lawrence =) long time no chat. XD caught a lying thief on DA few days ago xD. She uses my fanart and claimed she colored it just to gain favs 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Uhh....I'm on the list twice, in red and in black. o_o I think you need to take me out of the red part. ^^;;
> 
> I also see that Steam2005 is on the list twice.
> 
> ...



heyyyy Kyasurin ^^ it seems that i'm back on NF


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, my Live account was hacked, so I got rid of MSN. AIM's available though.


And at least it's a sign that you're getting popular on dA. XD


----------



## Curry (May 22, 2008)

*Sai, welcome!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
Darkziroth (DOGS sketch)

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
De¡dara (manga coloring)

*Sai*
Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Tsu
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_ ?
Shirozaki
iCopy
Captain Pimp
xxrokudaimexx
Creator
Xana

- -

What's your aim Larry?


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Yosha (May 22, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> turn off your sigs guys!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thank you so much


----------



## konflikti (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Rammsteiner.





edit: Yeah, in hurry, and I never get the sig the first time. ;P


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

^
I see an evil sig!
But good job konflikti


----------



## Springlake (May 22, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Mr. Rammsteiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Creator (May 22, 2008)

*Type:* Signature

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Maximum sig size

*Text:* TsunadeXCreator
Credit konflikti - Sketch
Credit Steam2005 - Coloring
Credit (Whoever makes the sig) - Sig

*Other:* Nothing else to add but make it look smexy. X3


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

Blooming, I leave you Tsu, Unaligned and Shirozaki's sigs like we said. I'm gonna do iCopy's and Captain Pimp's because the list is becoming long


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

*icopy*

Here's your set  Hope you like and don't forget to credit!


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

*Captain Pimp*

Here's your sig! Don't forget to credit <3


----------



## vervex (May 22, 2008)

*De¡dara*

Artanis is currently banned so he cannot post it, but he started coloring the manga panel and I finished it. It's a quick collab. The quality of the scan wasn't very good so I basically had to redraw certain parts.


----------



## Aina (May 22, 2008)

vervex said:


> *icopy*
> 
> Here's your set  Hope you like and don't forget to credit!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 I _love_ it!


Rep + Credit


----------



## Xana (May 22, 2008)

Could I get a set, please?

Avatar:


125x125

Sig:


As big as non-senior sigs allow.

Just do whatever you have to do to make them look pretty.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 23, 2008)

Vervy, do mine. X3


----------



## vervex (May 23, 2008)

Are you sure?
What if BC has started it? O_o


----------



## Shirozaki (May 23, 2008)

Sure 

I don't think she's started on it, since I'm the last one on her list. She probably has started on Tsu's and Unaligned's, but most probably not mine. It's a safe trip to try, Vervy.


----------



## Rainney (May 23, 2008)

vervex said:


> *De?dara*
> 
> Artanis is currently banned so he cannot post it, but he started coloring the manga panel and I finished it. It's a quick collab. The quality of the scan wasn't very good so I basically had to redraw certain parts.



Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! X3
Rep for both of you. 

You guys are awesome.


----------



## Curry (May 23, 2008)

BC said she's working on a couple of sigs from the list, so I'm waiting for her to post as I don't want to take her job. =)


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 23, 2008)

I only worked on Tsu's so far, so any are up for grabs. Just tell me which one's you guys want to do and I'll leave them up to you. I'll work on Unaligned and any other's you guys don't want to do. 

Tsu, I had a bit of a challenge with yours I think it was the size cause I had an idea of what I wanted to do and then I worked on it and couldn't figure out what to put in the empty space cause your name is only 3 letters and didn't cover much of anything XD. o_o I tried.


----------



## Tsu (May 23, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I only worked on Tsu's so far, so any are up for grabs. Just tell me which one's you guys want to do and I'll leave them up to you. I'll work on Unaligned and any other's you guys don't want to do.
> 
> Tsu, I had a bit of a challenge with yours I think it was the size cause I had an idea of what I wanted to do and then I worked on it and couldn't figure out what to put in the empty space cause your name is only 3 letters and didn't cover much of anything XD. o_o I tried.



AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Captain Pimp*
> 
> Here's your sig! Don't forget to credit <3



It's b-e-a-utiful  All of you guys simply make such great gfx stuff here 

Don't worry, I'll cred yah _and rep yah_


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke ? 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto ? 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy ? 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De?dara - 06/23/2008


Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## vervex (May 23, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
-

*Sai*
Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
Unaligned
_milkyway - Curry's_ ?
Shirozaki
xxrokudaimexx
Creator
Xana
_Gatsu-Kun - BC_
Ura Renge

-

BC, I'm stealing Shirozaki from you


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 23, 2008)

Be my guest.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 23, 2008)

*Type:* Sig + avy

*Stock:* 


Blooming if your not busy would you mind?

If you are Vervex would you?

Oh and If my time isn't up then you can ball me out =]


----------



## Krzr (May 23, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Krzr*
> The quality of your stock as horrible but I was hopefully able to do something not SO bad. If you want something with more quality, please provide a better stock next time. I tried to smudge, to blur... but average stock = average results unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, here it is!



It still looks awesome!
I know, the stock was terrible, I apologize. Yet, I still love it. Thanks alot, I'll be back soon enough


----------



## vervex (May 23, 2008)

*Shirozaki*
Here's your set girl! Hope you like


----------



## Shirozaki (May 24, 2008)

Omg, so awesome! 

Thanks vervy! pek

Now I will have all my yaoi requests directed to you.


----------



## Mukiru (May 24, 2008)

So you mean all the request on your shop you will bring it here?


----------



## vervex (May 24, 2008)

I don't think that's what she meant XD I think she meant she'd ask me for her sets in the future perhaps.

To be honest, it always surprises me to see that graphix makers come and ask other graphixers to make them sets


----------



## Cair (May 24, 2008)

Can I get a sig? 


Sig:



It's a really small picture, yeah. I can get you another pic if it helps.
I like the size/effects in Captain Pimp's sig. Can I get something like that? Do whatever you want.


----------



## Kuran (May 24, 2008)

hi again pek

well, i'll just quote myself from the pm:


			
				Tsuna Sawada said:
			
		

> i had a request to ask, and they told me you were the one to go, now for some reason, my pc is very slow these days, also in request threads, so i thought of pming you, you can choose to do it if you like, i'll just say what i'd like
> 
> the actual image for the sig
> same border as the pic contains (first panel)
> ...



just colour the panel, lose the text if you can, and then change the size of the sig (first panel) to fit a normal page and the other to an ava


----------



## Curry (May 24, 2008)

vervex said:


> I don't think that's what she meant XD I think she meant she'd ask me for her sets in the future perhaps.
> 
> To be honest, it always surprises me to see that graphix makers come and ask other graphixers to make them sets



Ekhem. 


But I understand you


----------



## vervex (May 24, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Ekhem.
> 
> 
> But I understand you



Well it's different, coz in my case it's for erasing my tracks and not making it suspicious 


*Tsuna Sawada*
We color one panel at a time (once a month). Which one to do you want from what you quoted?


----------



## Kuran (May 24, 2008)

the first one, but the rest still stands (the info, the example,...)


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long Unaligned. o_O I usually get these things done quick.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 25, 2008)

OMG!!! I love it!!! 

THanks so much! <333333333333333 *reps*


----------



## Qrαhms (May 25, 2008)

An avy request.



Size: 150x150
Crop range: Use the whole stock.
Effects: Add borders, my name, additional effects...anything that will make it look good/better than the current avy. I have full faith on you guys. XD

Take your time~


----------



## vervex (May 25, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Artanis*
-

*Sai*
Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)

*Sigs & Avy*
_milkyway - Curry's_ ?
xxrokudaimexx
Creator
Xana
_Gatsu-Kun - BC_
Ura Renge
Qrαhms
maximilyan
_BrandonHeat - Curry_


- - -

I'll work on some sets, Creator's and Xana's, today. I might also start the next coloring.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Sketch request please 

Character: Chrome Dokuro - Katekyō Hitman Reborn!

Also, can i have the sketch coloured too, please?


----------



## vervex (May 25, 2008)

*Sketchers please! I have 2 sketches to sort and 1 coloration! I already have 2 under my wing!*

*Dave, you have an ultimatum - until tomorrow to give that Grimmjow sketch.*


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sketch request please
> 
> Character: Chrome Dokuro - Katekyō Hitman Reborn!
> 
> Also, can i have the sketch coloured too, please?


I'll take this, if you don't mind. And sure, colors can be arranged.


----------



## maximilyan (May 25, 2008)

Heard this was the best shop around for what i'm looking for .

I'd like you to make a set from this image:



In the Sig I'd like the text "Maximilyan" to be placed in the bottom right hand corner. In the top left corner i'd like the phrase "In the past I used to be afraid of my own greatness, therefore I cant stand infront of mirrors."

Thanks. I await greatness.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 25, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Sketchers please! I have 2 sketches to sort and 1 coloration! I already have 2 under my wing!*
> 
> *Dave, you have an ultimatum - until tomorrow to give that Grimmjow sketch.*



If no one does it can you do it later when you're free?

No offence to anyone else. I just like her and Dave style


----------



## Sai (May 25, 2008)

*Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)
* Your sketch.. XD


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2008)

HEY GRIMMJOW, HERE IS YOUR GRIMMJOW LOL


----------



## Grimmjow (May 25, 2008)

FUCK YEAH DAVE 

REPPIN YOU AT 300 MILES PER HOUR PLUS CREDIT.


----------



## milkshakes (May 26, 2008)

Dave said:


> HEY GRIMMJOW, HERE IS YOUR GRIMMJOW LOL



wow no wonder it took so long


----------



## ~Flippy (May 26, 2008)

Sai said:


> *Ryouji Hirokura (Nana in Akatsuki cloak sketch)
> * Your sketch.. XD



hehe thats so cool! thank you!


----------



## Mukiru (May 26, 2008)

You cant you need at least 300 read he first page ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 26, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> I'll take this, if you don't mind. And sure, colors can be arranged.



it's cool pek

I liked the Kamina you did, so i'm sure this will be awesome as well pek <333


----------



## Aeld (May 26, 2008)

KaroTina Combo!!! 

I have a request  I cant seem to get a nice clean looking avy of the one i have at the moment

<-- *points at the fuzzy stupidness *

I know you're both so clever so i wondered if you could do it for me?  Its from my sig at the bottom there, i've just been trying to screencap it for the past ten minutes and am giving up >_<

smooches and sexual harassment to you both!


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

^
Turn off your sig Shrymmy  Also, you need to post the stock we will use. And well, if you have a big screenshot or a good quality picture it will be better.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

*Avy/Sig Request for Curry or Vervex*

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Text: none
Image: 
Border: Whatever you see fit. 
*
Sig*
Size: 400x150 or whatever you see fit
Text: Brandon Heat
Image: 
Border: Whatever you see fit
Other: Would like something colorful. 

Thanks in advance for whoever takes my request.


----------



## chauronity (May 26, 2008)

I could help you with sigs and avas, if any help is appreciated.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> You need to post the stock we will use. And well, if you have a big screenshot or a good quality picture it will be better.


That's the thing, she's just looking for a higher quality stock. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2008)

Huzzah, today I can request a new sketch. 

*Type: *Sketch, not interested in colors or anything like that.
*
Character/specifics:* Orochimaru (shockkk) smiling, just shoulders up is fine. Not one of those crazed/malevolent smirks. Just a normal smile like he has found something slightly entertaining.

*As done by:* I would like Shala...Harr..er..._Laundry!_ to do this (and I must know, why Laundry! as the new username? It is quirky and entertains me xD). I don't mind waiting, I am willing to wait a year or longer just to see a sketch by Laundry! of Orochimaru. Why? Because I've always admire the style of your character busts, there's such refined sharp definition to their features.


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
-

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_milkyway - Curry's_ ?
xxrokudaimexx
Creator
Xana
_Gatsu-Kun - BC_
Ura Renge
Qrαhms
maximilyan
_BrandonHeat - Curry_


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Huzzah, today I can request a new sketch.
> 
> *Type: *Sketch, not interested in colors or anything like that.
> *
> ...


More than willing to take this one up. And thanks for the incentive on time; I'll need it. Give this one until the weekend, at the most.

About the user-name: I still have no idea. Chalk it up to impaired judgment. Good thing I still have one name-change left.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 26, 2008)

Oh list, if only you were smaller. 

*xxrokudaimexx*


----------



## chrisp (May 26, 2008)

Just wondering; my requests are just for me to use right?


----------



## Mishudo (May 26, 2008)

Errgh..
I'd like to request a sketch?

Type: It's up to the artist xD 

*Character*/Specifics: *Daizaemon Kaze from Gantz*/Being badass/GAR? 

PERSON: Umm...Im not sure..everyone here is good D:
....I rolled a dice and it landed on *Dave*...so would you mind Dave?

I just stole this request layout from Yakushi


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

I'm coming to the rescue BC!

@Mishudo
Dave should pop up and answer to your request soon


----------



## Countach (May 26, 2008)

*REQUEST FOR DAVE

ONE SKETCH 
OF
AIZEN
IN HM ATIRE
SWORD IS OUT 
POSE LIKE HE IS HOLDING IT WHILE HE WAS EXPLAINING ITS POWERS TO UNAHANA​*


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2008)

oh lawd
oh lawd
i accept them all

JUST GIVE ME A TIME LIMIT TINA


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

*Creator*

Here's your sig!





@Dave
You have until the 8th of June to finish them both. I expect one by the end of this week and one by the 8th. Is that alright? I'll send you a reminder by PM if you forget


----------



## Creator (May 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Creator*
> 
> Here's your sig!



I love you.


----------



## Aeld (May 26, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> Turn off your sig Shrymmy  Also, you need to post the stock we will use. And well, if you have a big screenshot or a good quality picture it will be better.



ah, i couldnt find stock or screenshots of it, thats the thing, i could only find this 
nevermind 
do you have any tips on how to save an avy file from a screencap so it _doesnt_ come out all......smooshy like that?


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

^
turn off your sig shrymmy!

*Xana*

Here's your set  I kept it simple! Hope you like! don't forget to credit!


----------



## Mukiru (May 26, 2008)

@Blooming Cosmo
thanks I knew my first request will be good bunche of reps 

and just one tiny request for the avy if you can make it a GIF naruto then sasuke Thanks...

Hope to deal more and more request some days thanks..


----------



## vervex (May 26, 2008)

*xxrokudaimexx*
We do not do animated gifs unfortunately. You better check the other shops around so they can do it for you.


----------



## Mukiru (May 26, 2008)

oh  anyway its ok thank you...


----------



## Rocket Bear (May 26, 2008)

Hey Shoppe 

Someone mentioned that you might do (fanart) colorings... which I see you don't. But I wanted to ask if you pros knew anyone on the forums who does...? It's Patty from SE btw.


----------



## vervex (May 27, 2008)

Koten Zanshun said:


> Hey Shoppe
> 
> Someone mentioned that you might do (fanart) colorings... which I see you don't. But I wanted to ask if you pros knew anyone on the forums who does...? It's Patty from SE btw.



You might post any fanart you want colored in the Request and Giveaway section and hope someone will take it.


----------



## chrisp (May 27, 2008)

Huh? Not a single answer?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2008)

Why wouldn't they be? These are works made specifically for you/the customer. Without permission, anyone besides the requester using these could be considered indirectly ripping work.


----------



## vervex (May 27, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Why wouldn't they be? These are works made specifically for you/the customer. Without permission, anyone besides the requester using these could be considered indirectly ripping work.



Larry's right. I don't color them myself nor encourage anyone to color them without permission of the artist. It's stealing and copyright infringement. That's why I only color original manga scans.


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

I'll design a bit today.


----------



## aceb (May 27, 2008)

Could a set be made out of this please



And an avatar 150x150 px Transparent .please But border Rounded 1px.

Thanks


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2008)

^I may not be one to color panels, but I can still tell you that LQ scans probably won't fly by those that do.


----------



## Xana (May 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> turn off your sig shrymmy!
> 
> *Xana*
> ...



It's beautiful! Thanks a lot, I'll credit and rep pek


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

milkyway said:


> I'd like a signature please  I've seen Curry's work and I'll like to hem... test here? ahah No seriously it's just nice!
> 
> *size: *350x200 px or 200x350 (I don't mind vertical too)
> *stock: *The Potala
> ...



I really hope you'll like them! <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> An avy request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you like them, I must say it's one of my best set of avatars 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;;;
;;;


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> *Avy/Sig Request for Curry or Vervex*
> 
> *Avy*
> Size: 125x125
> ...


I hope you'll like them! I dislike working with anime stock : P


*Spoiler*: __ 













;;


----------



## milkyway (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Curry <3 <3 <3


----------



## vervex (May 27, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
-

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Gatsu-Kun - BC
Ura Renge
maximilyan
aceb
Tsubasa
Hao asakura
Sephiroth


----------



## Qrαhms (May 27, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I hope you like them, I must say it's one of my best set of avatars
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




And they're the ones I like the most. 

Sankyuu arigatou!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I hope you'll like them! I dislike working with anime stock : P
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amazing work.  Sorry for the anime stock, couldn't find anything better.  

Do I get to use them all? :amazed


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

Yeah of course, you can usem them all, they're all yours!

I'm happy you liked the results, guys!


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

And you're spamming my shop lol 



Lol I forgot about them and there's no way I'm going back to modify them


----------



## Jude (May 27, 2008)

I do not know what to do with it could you just make it look extreamly good and awsome looking from your perspective??? plz and ty ^^(its for a sig btw);P


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 27, 2008)

Hello,

i have a request here

*sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 this image with a a kinda of dark background similer to getsuga tenshou, if you understand what i mean if you could cover up the little heart i would be greatfull thank you




*avatar*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 If you could do a new background to this to match the sig that would be even more awesome


----------



## Gentleman (May 27, 2008)

If my previous coloring stock doesn't work, can I request a sketch of Indiana Jones please? It's much appreciated.


----------



## Curry (May 28, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> I do not know what to do with it could you just make it look extreamly good and awsome looking from your perspective??? plz and ty ^^(its for a sig btw);P



That's a kinda vague description, but we'll try, be patient =)


----------



## LiveFire (May 28, 2008)

Hmm, I'm back once more.

Stock: 

I would like a 150 x 150 avatar of Abel's head. Resize the pic to where it can fit in my sig space. Put my name on it somewhere, and perhaps you or Curry could add your own special touch to the sig pic pek Surprise me  Oh and hopefully take off all that writing on it.

Thank you X3


----------



## vervex (May 28, 2008)

*SPOT*
That scan's quality for sure is unacceptable. So we'll take your sketch request instead. If eventually no one wants it, it will be a pleasure to take it.




*
3 requests unsorted guys! Anyone willing? The 2 first ones are priority right now!*


----------



## Gentleman (May 28, 2008)

Okay thank you. I can wait as long as neccessary


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 28, 2008)

*Gatsu-Kun*






*Spoiler*: _lighter version_ 



Sorry, I couldn't decide if you'd want it that dark so I made a lighter version just in case.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 28, 2008)

Don't worry about my request you seem somewhat busy

thanks anyway


----------



## vervex (May 28, 2008)

*The Pink Ninja*
Read the first post there, we do NOT do animated gifs. Sorry.


----------



## Jude (May 28, 2008)

Sakura said:


> That's a kinda vague description, but we'll try, be patient =)


 
o.. 


well im sorry i just dont know what exactally i want it to look like ^^ but you guys look like you are really good at doing things so i trust your judge ment


okay pationts will work for me ^^


----------



## Crowe (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Heard this was the best shop around for what i'm looking for .
> 
> I'd like you to make a set from this image:
> 
> ...


First of all; I have to apologize for not following your request. You wanted a lot of text and fitting it where you wanted it would be very tough so I took free hands to do this but if you really want it on the top left corner, I'll put it there. I was about to trash this signature because I was really frustrated and didn't fully like the outcome but yeah, seeing it now I really like the outcome. 

Hope you like ?m and I'm sorry if they're not good enuff.  ;{


----------



## chauronity (May 28, 2008)

Hao asakura said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a request here
> 
> ...



Hopefully likey ... 








Hopefully you dont mind vervex ...


----------



## vervex (May 28, 2008)

*^
Since when are you a worker of my shop? 

I mind if you take my customers indeed Chauronity. You gotta ask via PM and send us samples if you want to be part of ANY shop. It's the rules. Please follow the procedure like everyone else.*

You have a lot of chances to be accepted, since you're a good graphixer, but you just cannot pop up in a shop and take requests like that XD

*edit:
24 hours later, he has been approved! Welcome to our shop chauronity *


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

can you please make a set out of this



avi size same as my current one

no specific sig size

any effects or lighting changes would be cool, but not necessary

thanks a lot X3


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 28, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Gatsu-Kun*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THEM =]

Thank you ^_^


----------



## vervex (May 28, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
-

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Cair Paravel
aceb
Tsubasa
_Hao asakura - done if Chauronity applies_
Sephiroth
Raptor Kamina


----------



## Cair (May 28, 2008)

Meh. I just wanted to let you guys know I got a name change. Ura Renge got old after a while.


Just in case.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 28, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey. Please make a transparent signature and a decent avy with this stock(signature should incude the girl and the float)



The avatar request can be done, but we don't do transparencies. You can go here for them.

Alright. I'm going to try and knock that sig/ava list down to zero. If anyone wants dibs, you better make them now before I get started. 

*I Я peK* I love that set you made. I especially love the text. What font is that if you don't mind me asking? *__*


----------



## Crowe (May 28, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> The avatar request can be done, but we don't do transparencies. You can go here for them.
> 
> Alright. I'm going to try and knock that sig/ava list down to zero. If anyone wants dibs, you better make them now before I get started.
> 
> *I Я peK* I love that set you made. I especially love the text. What font is that if you don't mind me asking? *__*


Oh, thanks pek

The Blackstar text is Winton
the smaller, horrible text, font below is Brie Light.

Couldn't find them on dafont which I'm sure is where I downloaded Brie Light before so I uploaded them, link works for 7 days :]

*Link Removed*


----------



## maximilyan (May 28, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> First of all; I have to apologize for not following your request. You wanted a lot of text and fitting it where you wanted it would be very tough so I took free hands to do this but if you really want it on the top left corner, I'll put it there. I was about to trash this signature because I was really frustrated and didn't fully like the outcome but yeah, seeing it now I really like the outcome.
> 
> Hope you like ?m and I'm sorry if they're not good enuff.  ;{



Pek, i love you. even for a brief moment, i feel that you are a god. but for a brief moment . I shall change my set and credit you tomorrow. and for the first time, perhaps of many, you shall feel my e-cock. (no homo).


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 29, 2008)

*Ura Renge*



*aceb*





@peK: I love you. pek

*EDIT:*

*Tsubasa*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 29, 2008)

*Sephiroth*





EDIT: *Raptor Kamina*





Should I wait to do Hao asakura's request? o.o Problem solved.


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

vervex just a heads up, hao asakura's set was already done by another shop :sweat so i think you can take him off the list.

also i spotted one of your posts, you forgot to turn off your sig



-edit-
BC you are a GFX Goddess


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> vervex just a heads up, hao asakura's set was already done by another shop :sweat so i think you can take him off the list.
> 
> also i spotted one of your posts, you forgot to turn off your sig
> 
> ...



That means I can sleep now. List completed. Huzzah! :WOW

You speak too kindly of me. <3


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo is on fire


----------



## Curry (May 29, 2008)

BC is the best


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

*Announcement!

Welcome to chauronity! He will be a new sig and avatar maker in our shop!*


----------



## Curry (May 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> Blooming Cosmo is on fire





Sakura said:


> BC is the best





Welcome chauronity! Your stuff is amazing. *____* So many talented people here. pek


----------



## Curry (May 29, 2008)

We're so good pek I'm gonna make a moving banner for our shop when I have some time pek


----------



## chauronity (May 29, 2008)

You peeps may request from me now as well.  

Thanks for the kind words BC and the rest :3 



Hao asakura said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a request here
> 
> ...



Hopefully likey ... 







Asakura's
done~ee


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> *The Pink Ninja*
> Read the first post there, we do NOT do animated gifs. Sorry.



It'd be wonderful if you'd actually read my post


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It'd be wonderful if you'd actually read my post



^ turn off sig please.




> *So this is where you guys come in. I need to know if anyone will be willing to:
> 
> - Make the images (I will provide the manga stock but I need someone to cut to size, colour and border them)
> 
> ...



We color manga panels. I personally don't really like the idea of coloring only 150x150 icons. First because they quality is lesser, second because it's quite useless... we have nothing to show after except partially colored panels, which is not what we want to do.

I hope you understand.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Sephiroth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many thanks but can i have a vertical sig please?


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> many thanks but can i have a vertical sig please?



*Rules
- You must not complain. If you're unhappy, just don't use it. We're doing free work and won't accept bitching.*

Once it is made, it is made.


----------



## Curry (May 29, 2008)

I also support it. You didn't ask for a vertical sig, and it's obvious BC worked hard on the one she gave you. From the looks of it, it's not possible to simply transform it into a vertical sig.


----------



## Cair (May 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Ura Renge*



pek pek pek


Reps and cred! Thankies!


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2008)

Vervex, could you color these for my FC?


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

^
We color one panel at the time. Which means every month. You gotta pick one, and it has to be great quality please.


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2008)

The 2nd one, then!


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
-



- - -
*Sketchers and my colorers, I need halp! *


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

Just checking up the list but I wonder. If hao said "never mind" to having his request done, then why did chauronity do it anyway?  not that it matters really (I dont mean to come off as rude, i personally thing the work is great)


----------



## milkshakes (May 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Vervex, could you color these for my FC?



im also in the fc so ill request the first one to be colored also


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vervex (May 29, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> im also in the fc so ill request the first one to be colored also



If you don't mind waiting a few weeks, it will be alright. Which one btw?


----------



## Jude (May 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Ura Renge*
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> ...




thx  you ^^ REPS SOON^^


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2008)

**


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 29, 2008)

*Avy request* to anyone 
stock: | - choose either one you like
size: 150x150
other: Just focus on the girl's face. I'll leave however you want to make it 

Once again, thanks in advance~


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 29, 2008)

*Captain Pimp:* Oo, pretty Saya.


----------



## milkshakes (May 30, 2008)

Vervex if u dont mind me reposting it here it is



and hollow wants



be both dont mind waiting


----------



## Jesus (May 30, 2008)

I'm requesting a colored sketch to you guys 


*Spoiler*: _chapter 402 spoiler_ 



I want a sketch of Sasuke hugging his cute fluffy dinosaur X3


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 30, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Captain Pimp:* Oo, pretty Saya.



Maybe I should've chose Hagi for the stock 

Thanks for the avy, BC  Rep+cred on the way


----------



## vervex (May 30, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
-



- - -
*Sketchers and my colorers, I need halp! *


----------



## Kuran (May 30, 2008)

artanis huh


----------



## Jesus (May 30, 2008)

quick precision, I did not ask for a coloration but for an original sketch, vervex. 

you guys seem busy, so I guess I'll have to wait whatever time it takes :3


----------



## vervex (May 30, 2008)

^
Oh sorry, I saw the panel and I though you wanted a coloration! correcting that right away


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Neji64 - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## vervex (May 30, 2008)

Franklin Stein said:


> hi can some one pimp my avy and make me a sig to go with it pwease i will rep and cred



You need to post the stock please.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Maybe I should've chose Hagi for the stock
> 
> Thanks for the avy, BC  Rep+cred on the way



Hagi... Welcome. 



vervex said:


> *Sketchers and my colorers, I need halp! *



I wish I could help. 



Franklin Stein said:


> hi can some one pimp my avy and make me a sig to go with it pwease i will rep and cred



You'd need to provide an image for us dear.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 31, 2008)

Sorry Tina. You can add that Indiana Jones sketch to my list.
*Will begin requests tomorrow night*


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 31, 2008)

hello C/V shop,

can I request quick sketch from Dave?


----------



## konflikti (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be back in business tomorrow hopefully as well.


----------



## fraj (May 31, 2008)

I would like to request a sketch from Dave please

I would like a sketch of *Death the kid. - Soul eater*
I would just like his face upto his shoulders please. And I would like him to be smoking a cigarette and his hand holding it right next to his face. And I would like pink smoke coming out of the cigarette please. Standard colours for death the kid please. I want his hand to be holding the cigarette next to his mouth. 

Thanks for your time.

Pink colour - 

I think dave knows rest of the colours.

Thanks again

* I would like the sketch in a transparent background please.......... I'll make my own background later on.*

Thanks


----------



## vervex (May 31, 2008)

*Onizuka*
You need to tell us what you want exactly.


*Dave*
You have 2 potential requests, it's up to you to accept or refuse them. If you refuse, someone else will take them. You have 2 already so don't feel pressure and free to say no if you don't want. By the way, you should be posting one within 2 days.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 31, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if I could get a colouring of the stock below. It has already been made transparant by the kind folk in Tousens shop, but I thought it would look even better if the hawk/eagle was given a funky colouring.

I was thinking gold or rainbow coloured, but anything that makes it look crazy and funky would be awesome. I'm not sure if you take specific colour requests like this though; so if it isn't possible, thats completely fine, just say. 

Anyway, here is the stock


*Spoiler*: __ 








It's for a standard size avy, and just the bird to be coloured if possible (so it stays transparant).

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 31, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Onizuka*
> You need to tell us what you want exactly.



Here it is:



Same hair color and hair style but please non-asian version 
Ou, one more thing- instead ot suit please draw black hooded blouson. 

thanks D


----------



## vervex (May 31, 2008)

*ClearMoon*
We only color original manga panels. Read the first post please.


----------



## Mishudo (May 31, 2008)

^Not to intrude vervy,but that panel that Clear showed you was in the most recent naruto chapter

Even though he said stock,it is indeed official ><


----------



## Curry (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, it is a panel from the manga. =)

TEAM EAGLE


----------



## vervex (May 31, 2008)

Then I want the panel in HQ pleaze


----------



## Curry (May 31, 2008)

It would really be better if our shop focused on colouring every Sasuke panel weekly 

Also, I happen to have a nice NaruSasu doujinshi..


----------



## Clearmoon (May 31, 2008)

Highest quality of the panel I can find that doesn't have an ugly watermark on it.

*Spoiler*: __ 







And if possible and not too much work, I changed my mind a bit. Could I have the whole panel coloured, I had another idea since my last post. 

Just to check is it ok to put parts of colourations in GIF's as long as I don't change anything with the picture/colours itself and give credit? I know some people don't like their art being tampered with (and rightly so), but I won't be changing anything about the image, merely cropping when appropriate, and putting it into a GIF.

Thanks


----------



## vervex (May 31, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch - Dave?)
Onizuka (Sketch - Dave?)
ClearMoon (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Neji 64 (manga coloration)
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Konflikti's*
Hisagi (Hisagi + Matsumoto Rangiku sketch)

*Dave*
Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Tara



- - -
*Sketchers and my colorers, I need halp! *


----------



## Curry (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd love to draw the young Sasuke sketch if I only had my tablet ;___;


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

Poor vervex, so many requests so little time huh? If only i was good on shading, i'd offer to help with manga coloration (free of charge ) but I'm no pro


I can wait patiently for my sketch. I have the next four years before I say _adios_ and get a real life ha-ha. Good luck guys~


----------



## Curry (Jun 1, 2008)

I really think we should make the limit bimonthly, at least until I'm finished with my exams and can help.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 1, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Focusing on the two on the far left

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Putting a text that says 'Far Away' on it

Thank you!


----------



## konflikti (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll try to work that Hisagi & Rangiku out of the way first.



Well, nobody posted so might as well edit the post.


----------



## vervex (Jun 1, 2008)

*Neji64*
Sorry for the delay! Here's your coloring, I hope you like it


----------



## pearl_master (Jun 1, 2008)

ive got a request for vervex and im sure if i tried i could get the whole support of the forums for this request!!!! what i am requesting is a make over for the naruto skin for this forums, because im bored of sasuke and the old naruto is crap. look forward to the result XD


----------



## vervex (Jun 1, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> ive got a request for vervex and im sure if i tried i could get the whole support of the forums for this request!!!! what i am requesting is a make over for the naruto skin for this forums, because im bored of sasuke and the old naruto is crap. look forward to the result XD



But... but I like the Naruto skin XD I REFUSE! 

Seriously, I use it since 2005 and I still think it's the best  

P.S. turn off your sig brat


----------



## pearl_master (Jun 1, 2008)

but its crap, is boring and dull, i know you can do it and if not i will start a revolt!!!!!! 

P.S how dare you call me a brat i havent been called a brat since i was a kid, i might just leave it on to piss you off now


----------



## Neji64 (Jun 1, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Neji64*
> Sorry for the delay! Here's your coloring, I hope you like it



Holy crap, it looks amazing, especially the background . That wasn't even a possibility in my limited imagination. You should've PMed it to me, so nobody but me gets to look at it . 

TY once again for another job super-well-done. 

EDIT: Sig.


----------



## General (Jun 1, 2008)

Can I have this colored?

​
This is from the manga Aflame Inferno I just edited out the part I wanted 



If you need to use this as reference for the coloring....    ​


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I'll try to work that Hisagi & Rangiku out of the way first.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody posted so might as well edit the post.



Thank you Konflikti! Reps headed your way!


----------



## vervex (Jun 1, 2008)

*Buu*
I'd like to have good quality and the original panel. What you provided me is judged too low quality to be colored.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2008)

Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)


----------



## General (Jun 2, 2008)

Vervex I'll have to get back to you tommarow I will try to find a better version of that picture


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2008)

vervex, want to make a set out of this?


----------



## vervex (Jun 2, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch - Dave?)
Onizuka (Sketch - Dave?)
ClearMoon (manga coloration)
St. Jimmy (Ty Lee and Azula sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Tara
Zarigani - vervex's
Tomochii-Chan
icopy
ViolentlyHappy
lost_in_the_darkness


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 2, 2008)

Dave said:


> Mishudo (Daizaemon Kaze sketch)



haha fucking sweet man.
Thanks a bunch ! 
Awesome colours too xD


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I Have A Sexy Ty Lee And Azula Sketch (Both From Avatar: The Last Airbender) Please


----------



## fraj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
St Jimmy – 06/01/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

*Siggy*
Stock:
Size: Whatever is best 
Style: Something like this?  Somewhat like it anyway.   Do you think you can add brushes that's like a written letter? Like this  Also a vertical siggy please 
Text: Listen to the music of your heart.

*Avatar*
Stock:
Size: 150x150
Style: Rounded borders. 
Text: Tomochii-Chan


----------



## Aina (Jun 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haseo Left, Ovan Right.




Set, resize so its sig sized. Senior avi [Haseo and the Apple] with iCopy written on the corner in black.

But, pretty much, do what you want and have fun.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 2, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this when i was offline

Icons



Banners




I found the initial image hard to work with (i even got fustrated)... so it came out in experimental way. Hopefully this pleases.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol, why am I never on that list fraj?


----------



## fraj (Jun 2, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Lol, why am I never on that list fraj?



Have you ever requested for a sketch or a manga colouring?


----------



## vervex (Jun 2, 2008)

*Zarigani*

Here's your set boy! Hope you like


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 2, 2008)

*avy request for anyone please
*

type: avy
stock: x
size: 150x150
style: elegant-ish?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2008)

hey, can i request again even though i didn't receive my last request? 

well that's cool  ( if it's not a mistake :/ )


----------



## vervex (Jun 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hey, can i request again even though i didn't receive my last request?
> 
> well that's cool  ( if it's not a mistake :/ )



I think Larry's currently doing your request.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, honestly, I still haven't. If she'd like to drop it, well, I don't know. Your call. I'm still swamped with work, and I realize this is already very late as it is, but I can have this done by Tuesday night.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you chauronity *rep*


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you guys are working really hard and barely have time, but could I please request a set?

Type: Sig & Ava
Stock: x
Ava size: 125 x 125
Sig size: Whatever size fits best.
Other: I just hope it's not _too_ mature xD

Thank you so much :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 3, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Well, honestly, I still haven't. If she'd like to drop it, well, I don't know. Your call. I'm still swamped with work, and I realize this is already very late as it is, but I can have this done by Tuesday night.



Larry, i say it's cool, i still want the request done by you anyway .
Just don't hurry up with it ok? . Take your time, you can do it even one week later, i like the way you work and i want you to do it :3
I don't want to press you know, i was just curious .

Is it possible when you finish it to pm me telling me that? It makes me skip the "search for it" thingy anyway .
Good luck with the job btw  <3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Larry, i say it's cool, i still want the request done by you anyway .
> Just don't hurry up with it ok? . Take your time, you can do it even one week later, i like the way you work and i want you to do it :3
> I don't want to press you know, i was just curious .
> 
> ...


My mistake; I took it as you being annoyed with me for taking so long, which is usually the case when requesting from me. 

Anyways, it certainly won't take _that_ long. And yeah, I'll make sure to PM you, once I finish.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 3, 2008)

If you're really swamped with work you don't have to do mine. I can get someone else to do it, or drop it all together. Either way it's not a big deal.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll do that Ty Lee & Azula sketch.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2008)

@S P O T: No no, it's fine. I really want to do your request anyways.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 3, 2008)

fix'd


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2008)

Is That First One Small Enough For Non-Spoiler, And If Not Can I Get It Resized Please


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 3, 2008)

Stock:

Can I have 150x150 ava focusing on Sasuke and colored according to the banners but the colors more manga-ish not anime-ish like the banner? I hope you know what I'm talkin about. And a dotted border please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 3, 2008)

not meaning to spam but I just wanted to say, 

Damn I really enjoy konflikti's style of drawing


----------



## konflikti (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 4, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> @S P O T: No no, it's fine. I really want to do your request anyways.



Thank you. I'll be patient, but really if you get swamped by all means postpone it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2008)

*Request*

avy & sig

text: Claymore, Not Drunk

stock: Direct Link
Direct Link
Direct Link

that would be actually helen who looks totally drunk, i'd like to have her as avy&sig

could i also get her in color? she's blond with silver-blue eyes


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi this is my first time here

type:sig and avy
Size 350x150 and 125x125
Stock:
Text:xsasuke24
otherslease make the color design goldish yellow like my hachimata logo click my sig too  see thanks advance rep of course


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to double post but if you can find a nicer stock please use it
Thanks


----------



## chauronity (Jun 4, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Stock:
> 
> Can I have 150x150 ava focusing on Sasuke and colored according to the banners but the colors more manga-ish not anime-ish like the banner? I hope you know what I'm talkin about. And a dotted border please?



Icons, yay

I didnt exactly get the style you meant, but here's a few roughtly colored avas




Your name can still be edited in if you want (like in my avatar)

Save, rehost and credit!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> My mistake; I took it as you being annoyed with me for taking so long, which is usually the case when requesting from me.
> 
> Anyways, it certainly won't take _that_ long. And yeah, I'll make sure to PM you, once I finish.



No silly, i said it's ok, sorry if it sounded so harsh 



*Now, request for Tina X3 since i can request again

Manga colouring:

character: Blair - Soul Eater
pic:




Also, make her hair a bit darker than it's in that pic X3


Thanks <3*


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 4, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Icons, yay
> 
> I didnt exactly get the style you meant, but here's a few roughtly colored avas
> 
> ...



NICE!! Can I take top right corner one! Can you add my name with an exclamation mark? (Byakuran!) on the sleeve. Diagonally please!

By the way, what is that type of coloring called? The really mangaish coloring?


----------



## vervex (Jun 4, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch - Dave?)
Onizuka (Sketch - Dave?)
ClearMoon (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)
S P O T (Indiana Jones sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Tomochii-Chan
icopy
ViolentlyHappy
lost_in_the_darkness
xsasuke24x


-----

@Byakuran
Once the avatars and sigs are done, they are done. Thank you for not asking more. By the way, we color with our own style.

@Muk
None of the links work unfortunately.

- -

Sorry guys, I was gone during 2 days, I'm back now ^^


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ekhm, ekhm


----------



## chauronity (Jun 5, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> Hi this is my first time here
> 
> type:sig and avy
> Size 350x150 and 125x125
> ...


----------



## Kuran (Jun 5, 2008)

still not done


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks chauronity it looks so good

Advance rep


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## chauronity (Jun 6, 2008)

That's awesome, laundry. 



lost_in_the_darkness said:


> I know you guys are working really hard and barely have time, but could I please request a set?
> 
> Type: Sig & Ava
> Stock: x
> ...











I try to do the rest of the sigs in order, but those who want colorings, will have to wait -- i got a job to do too.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2008)

wow, awesome but that's not fair Larry 

I requested my sketch before SPOT, or the order doesn't really matter?  :/


----------



## Creator (Jun 6, 2008)

I have two questions for Konflikti, if he will kindly answer them for me, i am guessing Konflikti is a guy.  

1) Do you know who Jun Tao/Tao Jun is, from Shaman King?

2) Do you know how to draw the Akatsuki coat?


----------



## chauronity (Jun 6, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *Siggy*
> Stock:
> Size: Whatever is best
> Style: Something like this?  Somewhat like it anyway.   Do you think you can add brushes that's like a written letter? Like this  Also a vertical siggy please
> ...







I'm terribly sorry that i did it horizontal. And the given style didnt work either, so in the name of artistic livberty i made it like this.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> I have two questions for Konflikti, if he will kindly answer them for me, i am guessing Konflikti is a guy.
> 
> 1) Do you know who Jun Tao/Tao Jun is, from Shaman King?
> 
> 2) Do you know how to draw the Akatsuki coat?




1) I know now. I haven't read Shaman King more than first few chapters though.

2) I guess?


----------



## vervex (Jun 6, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
ClearMoon (manga coloration)
S P O T (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
icopy
ViolentlyHappy
King Lloyd
Franklin Stein


----------



## Creator (Jun 6, 2008)

konflikti said:


> 1) I know now. I haven't read Shaman King more than first few chapters though.
> 
> 2) I guess?



Okay, good.  Make sure your schedule is free on the 20th, i has a request waiting.


----------



## fraj (Jun 6, 2008)

konflikti said:


> fix'd



who did you make that sketch

*Just as info - Can all the sketcher's please write the name of the person they make a sketch for please. I will be easier to track 

Thanks*


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

Muk said:


> *ReRequest*
> 
> avy & sig
> 
> ...



Fixed the links with the stock can i get my sig now?


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wanted to drop by and say thanks to *@ chauronity*.
The set is absolutelly gorgeous 
Will rep and credit <3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 6, 2008)

chauronity said:


> I'm terribly sorry that i did it horizontal. And the given style didnt work either, so in the name of artistic livberty i made it like this.



THANKS SO MUCH!!!  I love it anyway! X3
+reps!    X3 pek


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 6, 2008)

IT'S AMAZING! , I'm repping you immediately. Looks really great. Thank you so much.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 6, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> who did you make that sketch
> 
> *Just as info - Can all the sketcher's please write the name of the person they make a sketch for please. I will be easier to track
> 
> Thanks*



St. Jimmy, also things, lul.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Stock: Click
Size: 150 x 150
Other: A green or white border border is all I need. I would like to keep the top of the head to the 34 intact. The rest is up to you guys. I don't really need anything fancy since I probably will only use this for a few days.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 6, 2008)

can u make a avy from this pic please Zoom 150x150


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 7, 2008)

I can request again, so here's my original request, but better quality. 
If possible could I get it resized into a sig size? Just if possible though. Thank you in advance!


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 7, 2008)

i dont think resizing requests are appropriate in this shop becuz as it says in the op its says this shop is moire crative oriented then adding borders or making gifs or stuff like that


----------



## vervex (Jun 7, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> i dont think resizing requests are appropriate in this shop becuz as it says in the op its says this shop is moire crative oriented then adding borders or making gifs or stuff like that



Quote for truth. Sorry Spot, you might want to see another shop for such request.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, I meant when I said original request. Was I was asking for a manga coloration of that panel, but it was low quality, so I couldn't get it. So I found a higher quality one, and once the coloring was done, I was gonna see if I could get it resized to a sig size. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Saito (Jun 7, 2008)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Border:* What looks good
*Size:* 150x150
                 also a 150x250

Thanks


----------



## vervex (Jun 7, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
ClearMoon (manga coloration)
S P O T (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
icopy
King Lloyd
Franklin Stein
Saito
Muk

 - - -

No one took the Sasuke Sketch so I'm taking it. Some help with colorations would be welcome, even from people who usually don't do it <3 It could be a nice practice!


----------



## Springlake (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd like to request a manga coloration pek

I hope the original page is of good enough quality but the artist is horrible when it comes to stuff like that 



Colors are up to whoever takes it to decide, don't think there are any "official" colorings of any of them :X


----------



## fraj (Jun 8, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 05/26/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008
@SPOT - 07/06/2008
St Jimmy – 07/06/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## vervex (Jun 8, 2008)

*Darkziroth*
The quality is so-so. If you want good results, I think looking for a better scan would be a good idea. Also, which panel did you want colors?



-------

Guys and girls working in the shop, are you gonna be mad at me if I close the coloration requests until me and Artanis are done with the list? Like it's going now we are only 2 and I have no time to finish them all at once, so I rather close it for a few weeks until we're done.

Also, if anyone is good at manga coloring, please volunteer


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2008)

vervex my request for sig/avy isn't on the list T__T i fixed the links in my quoted text

just in case you missed it:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 8, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> *avy request for anyone please
> *
> 
> type: avy
> ...



I'm going to go ahead and cancel my request. 
Thanks anyways.


----------



## vervex (Jun 8, 2008)

Meh since my graphixers have left me (T_T) I'm gonna do icopy and King's requests.


----------



## vervex (Jun 8, 2008)

*iCopy*

Here's your set  Sorry for the delay! Most of us are passing exams, and well, I am enjoying summer


----------



## Aina (Jun 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> *iCopy*
> 
> Here's your set  Sorry for the delay! Most of us are passing exams, and well, I am enjoying summer



 I love it!

Its all right, my exams just finished a while ago, was barely on myself. Your already enjoying summer!  Lucky you.


----------



## vervex (Jun 8, 2008)

*King Lloyd*
Hope you like  Don't forget to credit da shop ^^!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 8, 2008)

Wait, did chauronity leave? 

*@Yakushi Kabuto*: I fail at drawing Orochimaru. Hope you like it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh crap, that's awesum Larry 


Now it's my turn, yay  pek


----------



## vervex (Jun 8, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Wait, did chauronity leave?



No well I meant they all disapeared suddenly XD I haven't had news of Blooming Cosmo since a week and Curry is gone for some time. Chauronity, YOU'RE MY LAST HOPE UNTIL THE GIRLS REAPPEAR!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Now it's my turn, yay  pek





vervex said:


> No well I meant they all disapeared suddenly XD I haven't had news of Blooming Cosmo since a week and Curry is gone for some time. Chauronity, YOU'RE MY LAST HOPE UNTIL THE GIRLS REAPPEAR!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, vervex. It seems I can't rep you now. I'll do it another time. Its not like I don't anyways.
Edit. Repped. Thanks.


----------



## vervex (Jun 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Sorry, vervex. It seems I can't rep you now. I'll do it another time. Its not like I don't anyways.



A thank you and writing my name properly in your sig is fine enough


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2008)

Are we allowed to request sketches on our birthdays? pek

No worries if we can't, I'm curious.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 9, 2008)

Muk said:


> *Request*
> 
> avy & sig
> 
> ...



*removed by the user*


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2008)

um um they are pretty .... but you got the wrong character >___>; i wanted the drunk character as sig/avy >_>;


----------



## chauronity (Jun 9, 2008)

:/ 

You shouldnt post such vague requests.

(and there were actually two requests at once ... color and do a tag, so this should've been ineligible anyways)


----------



## Curry (Jun 9, 2008)

Chauronity, help us  

I'll be probably back after Wednesday, though I won't be active outside the Art section. I'll come back for good after June 21st.

I hope this message is interesting to someone


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 9, 2008)

Karooooooooo, get back soon girl


----------



## chauronity (Jun 9, 2008)

@sakuracurry: Sure, take your time  



Franklin Stein said:


> can u make a avy from this pic please here 150x150







Saito said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* What looks good
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...



PM me for the 150px avatar (select one you want to have cropped)






Laundry! said:


> Wait, did chauronity leave?
> 
> *@Yakushi Kabuto*: I fail at drawing Orochimaru. Hope you like it.



lul. 

Got a 

- job, 
- girlfriend
- school
- soccer european championship 

I'm kinda busy you know.   @______________@


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 9, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> *@Yakushi Kabuto*: I fail at drawing Orochimaru. Hope you like it.


 I'll have your babies fo' sure! 
He looks very handsome, such fine features. The more I look at it the more I like it as a whole. Am I fanning myself because it is hot here or because he's hot? Probably a bit of both. X3 Such piercing eyes, love how you did the sunken cheeks without leaving strong lines. Thank you so much!


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2008)

chauronity said:


> :/
> 
> You shouldnt post such vague requests.
> 
> (and there were actually two requests at once ... color and do a tag, so this should've been ineligible anyways)



Sorry for being so vage >_>;


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry I've been away from the shop. I've been backed up with some outside requests, and I should be back to work within a day or two. Meant to mention this earlier, but I forgot. Sorry. >_>;


----------



## vervex (Jun 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration)
krescentwolf (OC sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)
Yakushi Kabuto (Orochimaru)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
-


----------



## vervex (Jun 9, 2008)

*Announcement!

Manga colorations are closed until further notice! Our list is very long and we are only 2 colorers. We'll re-open them when we'll be done with this list. Sketches, sigs and avatars are still accepted though!*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Announcement!
> 
> Manga colorations are closed until further notice! Our list is very long and we are only 2 colorers. We'll re-open them when we'll be done with this list. Sketches, sigs and avatars are still accepted though!*



aww.. i see how things are Tina <3. I'll have it later anyway


----------



## Clearmoon (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you mind if I drop my request for a Manga Colouring for something else. It says Unsorted, and it seems like you guys are struggling with the colourings, so I thought it might be beneficial both ways. If not, I'll stay with the request, either way is fine.

If possible, to replace that if it is dropped, I would like to request a sketch by Dave of Rob Lucci and Hattori (his pet pidgeon, who usually sits on his shoulder) in CP9 getup (Aka; Black suits, tie, Jacket) from One Piece.

I don't mind how long this takes, I can wait a month or longer as I think it would be well worth it.

Thank you


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Announcement!
> 
> Manga colorations are closed until further notice! Our list is very long and we are only 2 colorers. We'll re-open them when we'll be done with this list. Sketches, sigs and avatars are still accepted though!*



vervy chan does it mean the ones already in the list will remain there until further notice or will manga coloration done and then re opened when they r done


----------



## vervex (Jun 9, 2008)

@Clearmoon
I changed it. Dave is quite slow to work so if you don't mind waiting it's alright  Let's see if he agrees to do it too.

@Uchiha
It means that we'll finish the ones in the list and then start accepting new requests.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 9, 2008)

o thank u for the explanation there. i was kind of panicking


----------



## Gecka (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you think you can make a set outta this?



150X150 Avatar
And the sig can be any size


----------



## Curry (Jun 10, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Do you think you can make a set outta this?
> 
> 150X150 Avatar
> And the sig can be any size



Hi there Gecka, I hope you'll like them =) <3

The image was so hot I wanted to do it myself 


*Spoiler*: __ 













;;


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Alrighty...well I'd like to ask for a sketch... if it isn't too much of a problem...

I'd just like to see my OC drawn in other peoples styles is all ^_^;

Here is a references of him...


----------



## Clearmoon (Jun 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Clearmoon
> I changed it. Dave is quite slow to work so if you don't mind waiting it's alright  Let's see if he agrees to do it too.




Thanks. I'm in no hurry, so thats no problem.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Hi there Gecka, I hope you'll like them =) <3
> 
> The image was so hot I wanted to do it myself
> 
> ...



Oh currehpek


----------



## Kuran (Jun 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Announcement!
> 
> Manga colorations are closed until further notice! Our list is very long and we are only 2 colorers. We'll re-open them when we'll be done with this list. Sketches, sigs and avatars are still accepted though!*



nm mine


----------



## Hellion (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like a Avy/Signature set from this pic please :


Avy: 150/150
Signature:Any size as long as it is rectangular

I would like dark blues and purple, yet vibrant. Kind of the way the show came off.

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## chauronity (Jun 10, 2008)

Muk said:


> um um they are pretty .... but you got the wrong character >___>; i wanted the drunk character as sig/avy >_>;



Well, another try.

Do i do it rite? 

v1. lite


v2. larger canvas


avatars: 


quick colorization:


----------



## chauronity (Jun 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I would like a Avy/Signature set from this pic please :
> 
> 
> Avy: 150/150
> ...



The stock gave me limited possibilities. But enjoy.


----------



## vervex (Jun 10, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration)
krescentwolf (OC sketch)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Arashi Kazama
Hisagi

- - - -

@Tsuna
Well we'll finish it since it's being done by Artanis right now. :|


----------



## Saito (Jun 10, 2008)

chauronity said:


> PM me for the 150px avatar (select one you want to have cropped)


Awesome, thanks for these. Don't worry, I can crop them myself 
cred+rep of course


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2008)

I can request again now right? ^^;

I don't care who does it and I have liked the other Deidara sketches I got in the past(all of them).  I mean, I do really like the one Larry did me too. I don't mind at all if he does another.  It was just a weird circumstance back then that made me feel strange about it but I got over that and definitly like the pic! I don't always use the pics in a sig but I like them and keep them saved. And it might still get used in the future at some point. ^^

This time it can be another Deidara sketch or a Dei x KY(myself) sketch.  I'm not sure if everyone really knows what I look like but I have some pics if needed for reference. I know that a 2 people pic is harder though so it can just be Deidara again, I don't mind either way. And no one has done a flashback Deidara sketch yet either which is an option too. ^^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jun 11, 2008)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* Link
*Size:* 130x130
*Other:* No border, but instead, round-edged?

*Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* Link
*Size:* 400x150
*Other:* Same as above.

Thank you ^^


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Well, another try.
> 
> Do i do it rite?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YES!!! omg thanks so much


----------



## Curry (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm afraid we aren't doing those.

If you agreed to be on the project, make them yourself, isn't it your part of the job?

Anyway, you can request only one graphic a time, too.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 12, 2008)

I apologize if I don't turn the requests in time, but I have a lot of finals and I barely have time to chat with my sweet Vervex 

Tsuna I will see if I can finish your request tomorrow..


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2008)

^  I dont think they make that kind of request here.


anyway can i get a set made out of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







if need be here is the original size:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatar: 150x150
Signature: whatever you feel is best (within signature limits)

Nothing real specific, you can put text if you like, just go with the flow of whatever looks nice and is unique. My preferred colors are Green and Black


Thanks, credit and rep for whoever does this


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I'm afraid we aren't doing those.
> 
> If you agreed to be on the project, make them yourself, isn't it your part of the job?
> 
> Anyway, you can request only one graphic a time, too.



I am incharge of the project, and I have people helping me to create it, but it just so happens that no one is willing to do these. I was only supposed to be responsible for assigning workers their tasks and organizing the final product.

And by banner, I meant graphics similar to what chauronity did for her last customer.  I should have said signature instead of banner.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I am incharge of the project, and I have people helping me to create it, but it just so happens that no one is willing to do these. I was only supposed to be responsible for assigning workers their tasks and organizing the final product.
> 
> And by banner, I meant graphics similar to what chauronity did for her last customer.  I should have said signature instead of banner.



even so you still can only request one banner at a time (one request per week)


----------



## Curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I am incharge of the project, and I have people helping me to create it, but it just so happens that no one is willing to do these. I was only supposed to be responsible for assigning workers their tasks and organizing the final product.
> 
> And by banner, I meant graphics similar to what chauronity did for her last customer.  I should have said signature instead of banner.



Firstly, _we_ aren't your workers. Secondly, take a look at the rules. Are banners among the things we offer to do? I can't see it. =) Finally, you even broke the basic rule of one request a person. =) And of course, if you're going to request banners as signatures, we won't do it.  It's not the first time we're refusing such a thing.

If you're doing some project, it's fine, we're keeping our fingers crossed, but if we wanted to participate, we'd sing up for it ourselves.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, there's no point to argue if one of the shop owners states that the request is denied. 
Avatars and user signature banners are all we do here, not the FC banners (as far as i know). Those requests are filled in other shops. 

My recommendation for yoi Raiden is, to post an own thread (to this section) for this project and ask openly if anyone is willing to do it. Then the one who does it could be anyone.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, all I will have is a siggy request  


Width: 400 pixels
Height: 135 pixels
Color scheme: ANything that suggest a "forbidden passions" vibe....deep reds, blacks...maybe a rose petal effect...

My name?: No
Text: mid-right, "s e t s u n a  +  s a r a" ; lower-right, "~Forbidden Passions~"

Thanks in advance  I await the results


----------



## konflikti (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll do that OC sketch.

For krescentwolf:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Orginal size:





I hope I don't have to resize that one more, since you can't see anything if you do.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Firstly, _we_ aren't your workers. Secondly, take a look at the rules. Are banners among the things we offer to do? I can't see it. =) Finally, you even broke the basic rule of one request a person. =) And of course, if you're going to request banners as signatures, we won't do it.  It's not the first time we're refusing such a thing.
> 
> If you're doing some project, it's fine, we're keeping our fingers crossed, but if we wanted to participate, we'd sing up for it ourselves.



Read my post carefully Sakura X3 When I said "workers", I meant the members putting together NF Magazine. I don't know what else to call them :/. I'll stick with members 

I'm really sorry for the trouble I caused/coming across as a jerk guys .


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2008)

dave  .


----------



## fraj (Jun 13, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 05/28/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Creator - 06/17/2008
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008
@SPOT - 07/06/2008
St Jimmy – 07/06/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 07/09/2008
krescentwolf - 07/12/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## vervex (Jun 13, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Arashi Kazama
Hisagi
Kurumie Tsurashima


- - -

I have so many coloration requests that it really discourages me...

Dave and Artanis, your contributions are both due. I am going to PM both of you. Some help from Artanis and Sai for the colorations would be nice as well.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 14, 2008)

*@Kamishiro Yuki*: Just stopping by to say that I haven't forgotten your request. Expect it to be PM'd to you by Monday.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 14, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> *@Kamashiro Yuki*: Just stopping by to say that I haven't forgotten your request. Expect it to be PM'd to you by Monday.



it's Kamishiro silly Larry 

and as i said, it's fine, you don't have to worry about that <3 :3


----------



## vervex (Jun 14, 2008)

*Countach*
You cannot have 2 requests a the same time dear. Please be patient, and feel free to PM Dave if you think he takes too much time.


----------



## Countach (Jun 14, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Countach*
> You cannot have 2 requests a the same time dear. Please be patient, and feel free to PM Dave if you think he takes too much time.



   . ..


----------



## Curry (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, you tell him 

I yell at Dave and Artanis every time I run into them


----------



## Creator (Jun 14, 2008)

Can i just ask a quick question. 

Wheres Konflikti, and is he not doing requests on purpose or is he busy and not active?


----------



## Curry (Jun 14, 2008)

Konflikti _is_ pretty active. He just completed a requested on this page. ?


----------



## Creator (Jun 14, 2008)

Oops. Missed. 

Konflikti, keep your schedule free for the 17th.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2008)

Please make a signature and avatar with the following stock. Do whatever you like with it:


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 15, 2008)

request please

Type: avy,sig
Size:for my membership
Stock:

Just put effects that its

Thanks in Advance


----------



## chauronity (Jun 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first transper tag ever...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2008)

chauronity said:


> My first transper tag ever...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



its awesome! Thanks chauronity. Rep on the way


----------



## chauronity (Jun 15, 2008)

Arashi Kazama said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:* Link
> *Size:* 130x130
> *Other:* No border, but instead, round-edged?
> ...



No text like you requested (eventhought it'd make it prettier). 

Avatars:



Banners:


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 15, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Well, all I will have is a siggy request
> 
> 
> Width: 400 pixels
> ...



Reposting in case no one saw it...and I'm removing my sig right now. 
ANyone can do it, but the first taker's result is the one I shall use first,  I guess... I would like it if Chauronity did mine, though...


----------



## Moritaka (Jun 16, 2008)

Avvy please 
size: normal non-senior

Text: EP
Special: Please cut off the background as a first, I would do it, but I can't go on PS for a while. Then add any effects you find suitable. ^____________^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 16, 2008)

chauronity would you mind doing one for me? :]

Avy

*Stock:* 


*Text:* Final Heaven 

Sig

*Stock:* 


Colors, size, and stuff are you choice =]

Well, size for them can be the default size =]

I fixed the link for the avy picture.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2008)

Vervex:
Could you make this into a set (avy and sig) for me?

Stock:  


or this smaller version: 




Avy Size: 150 x 150

Avy conditions: Have the girl in the avy only, red/orange border or no border.

Sig Size/Conditions: Whatever fits, don't care what ya do with it, as long as it has the girl, and the boy to the left on her in it.


----------



## Creator (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a specific sketch request for konflikti. 


*Spoiler*: _MY SKETCH REQUEST_ 



I want a CreatorTsunadeJun picture. 

_*Simple version*_

Me lying down with Tsunade's hokage hat covering my face as i try to sleep with my hands behind my back with Tsunade and Jun sitting ontop of me. Tsunade wearing a school girl uniform, and Jun wearing a short Kimono, which is basically like a school girl uniform.

_*Detail*_

I am lying down this time with Tsunade's Hokage hat over my head with my hands behind my head. Something like . Yes i know thats a terrible image. So it will be a picture from my side, not front. But i will have Tsunade's hokage hat over my head, something you do when you want to sleep and cover your eyes. Again not showing my face. 
Tsunade has to be wearing a smexy school girl uniform much like this Smexy, not slutty. Tsunade should look like , basically how you drew it the first time. 
Jun has to wear a smexy Kimono. Again, smexy, not slutty. Here is a picture reference of . Draw her like that. 
Tsunade and Jun will be both sitting onto of my chest/abs hugging each other looking smexy/cute. 
My face shall not be seen so that part of the detail isnt required. My hair is a bit smaller then Naruto's but dark brown/black in color and i tend to keep it more scruffed up, i dont like combing, takes too long. My skin tone is fairly light brown. Not too dark, not too light. Much like both of theirs. 
As it stands, i am about 2 inches taller then Tsunade and Jun, both being 5.4 and i am 5.6.




I hope it can be done. I know i am a pest. 

Any further questions, please PM me. This is...well...simple put in fanboy terms...MY DREAM PICTURE.


----------



## vervex (Jun 16, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
Kamishiro Yuki (Chrome Dokuro sketch)

*Konflikti's*
Creator

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Kurumie Tsurashima
Raiden
xsasuke24x
EvilPuppet
Gatsu-Kun
Hollow'd Heart - vervex's
Byakuran
~Shin~


- - -

I'm posting a coloration by the end of the week, I promise <3 

*Cam, *
can I only color Death the Kid? XD I'm so NOT interested in drawing the sisters for some reason... perhaps because they are two characters and it's gonna take me more time  Pwease :3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll +rep you now, so i don't forget.


----------



## Cam (Jun 16, 2008)

vervex said:


> I'm posting a coloration by the end of the week, I promise <3
> 
> *Cam, *
> can I only color Death the Kid? XD I'm so NOT interested in drawing the sisters for some reason... perhaps because they are two characters and it's gonna take me more time  Pwease :3



I wouldn't want you to over work yourself so it's fine. X3 

But if your schedule ever frees up in the future and you want to color just tell me.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 17, 2008)

Avy Size: 150x150

Image: 

Extro Info: Focusing on the older person's face. Same border as 

Thanks!!


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hollow'd Heart*

Here's your set! Hope you like  don't forget to credit!


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, much love!


----------



## Springlake (Jun 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Darkziroth*
> The quality is so-so. If you want good results, I think looking for a better scan would be a good idea. Also, which panel did you want colors?



Extremely sorry for my far belated reply, was in Egypt for the past week so my time on the net was limited to replying to urgent PM's etc from various sites,

Unfortunately it would appear that a better quality scan is impossible to get since it's the maker of the series that's a lazy bum and won't make the quality any better then that 

I did manage to get a more high res version of the page in question though, if you'd like I can post it.

The panel in question I'd like colored is the one on the right half, with the pair clashing their swords.

Cheers for now though, ~ Darkziroth


----------



## konflikti (Jun 17, 2008)

Creator said:


> This is a specific sketch request for konflikti.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MY SKETCH REQUEST_
> ...



You sure didn't make it simple.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

Set request 

Avatar!:
Size: 125x125 (Non-Senior)
Border: Rounded, Transparent

Text: She wears a butterfly on her wrist . . .

Sig!:

Size: 400x150, or whatever you can do. :3
Border: Rounded, Transparent

Text: . . . But she might as well cut its head off.
Other: Could you make it to where it looks like his right shoulder is closest to the top? Like, rotate it 90 degrees?

Thanks in advance! :3


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2008)

konflikti said:


> You sure didn't make it simple.



I know.  

But the first one was exactly how i imagined it, thus i know this one will be aswell. X3


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

*Darkziroth*
Yep, if you found higher resolution, post it please.


----------



## Springlake (Jun 17, 2008)

Here you go Vervex, as I said the quality is still meh though


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Here you go Vervex, as I said the quality is still meh though



Turn off your sig please.

Since you asked for it before I closed the Manga colorations I'll accept it, but it will take some time, so be ready to wait.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 17, 2008)

Creator:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Full resolution:


As usual, resizing gets rid of lot of stuff.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 17, 2008)

Set request:



Sig: 550x413
Border&Effects: Whatever you see fit

Avy: 150x150
I want Roberta as the avy (the girl at the far right). And add any border and effects you see fit. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Creator:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love you.


----------



## Springlake (Jun 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> Turn off your sig please.


Sowwy 


vervex said:


> Since you asked for it before I closed the Manga colorations I'll accept it,


Thank you <3


vervex said:


> but it will take some time, so be ready to wait.


No problem  Take your time


----------



## chauronity (Jun 17, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Reposting in case no one saw it...and I'm removing my sig right now.
> ANyone can do it, but the first taker's result is the one I shall use first,  I guess... I would like it if Chauronity did mine, though...





The quality was 'meh' so ... i had to use muchos of overbrushing. Hopefully you'll like it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 17, 2008)

*@Kamishiro Yuki*: I made the mistake of filling in her hair, so color didn't work out too well. Personally, I think B&W looks better here anyways.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 17, 2008)

wow, that's amazing X3X3

yeah, it looks amazing this way, but i would've loved to see the coloured version too :/


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 17, 2008)

chauronity said:


> The quality was 'meh' so ... i had to use muchos of overbrushing. Hopefully you'll like it.



Nice! *saves to comp and +reps*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wow, that's amazing X3X3
> 
> yeah, it looks amazing this way, but i would've loved to see the coloured version too :/


I'm actually still working on it, sort of. I'll PM it to you, colors included... someday. XD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

As said before this thread is total win.


----------



## Countach (Jun 17, 2008)

**


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Tara (Ema Skye sketch)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Raiden
xsasuke24x
EvilPuppet
_Gatsu-Kun - chauronity_
Byakuran
~Shin~
Ununhexium
Raptor Kamina


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

*Announcement*
I would like to welcome *magXD* in our shop! She'll be for us a signature maker and help Chauronity, Curry, Blooming Cosmo, Pek and myself to advance with the requests


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 17, 2008)

set request



avi with standard border
senior member size

sig vertical(if horizontal looks better, do that), any size
at the bottom of the sig, add the text "Raptor K"


to both the avi and thr sig, add some cool effects

thank you


----------



## vervex (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm taking xsasuke24x's and Raiden's tag requests tonight.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 18, 2008)

Since a month past from my last sketch request I wanted to know if I can have one of Ema Skye (Phoenix Wright & Apollo Justice) it can be done by anybody and I don't mind if it is colored or not. Thank you


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

*xsasuke24x*
Here's your set dear! Hope you like and don't forget to credit.


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

*Raiden*
Here's your set  Hope you like!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks vervex rep of course

*Don't forget to credit us!
~vervex*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello...

Evil Puppet:


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a request for a sketch for me  

Can I continue or will it be denied


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

^
I depends what it is


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 18, 2008)

Byakuran:


and question- can I also do the ones that requested certain people?


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

@MagXD
Nah. You do the ones that didn't ask and the ones that are for you  If you see someone asked for a specific graphixer and I didn't write it in the list, please tell me. Sometimes I forget to write whose request is it


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll do ~Shin~ & Ununhexium


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> I depends what it is



A sketch of me and Grimmy  I can draw Grimmy but I'm bad at self-portrets so I'd love someone who would draw us together XD

I can PM you a pic of me if you like  I would most definately put it in my sig


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 18, 2008)

~Shin~


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 18, 2008)

That's awesome! 

Reps and cred.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 18, 2008)

Ununhexium- I have a lot of versions for you...











The angle you wanted was really awkward, so I just made the tag vertical... >_>
If you don't like it, I can make it horizontal.


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
S P O T (manga coloration) - cancelled
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Tara (Ema Skye sketch)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Gatsu-Kun - chauronity
Raptor Kamina
Vae


----------



## chauronity (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome magXD  ^^ 



Gatsu-Kun said:


> chauronity would you mind doing one for me? :]
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...











I can make an avatar from the cloud tag too  
PM if needed.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

If nobody has started mine, you can just cancel my request.


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

*SPOT*
My guess is that it will take time. Cancel?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just said if no one started because I didn't want to cancel it if they were already working. But, yes, please cancel it then. Sorry to be such a bother.


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't worry, you're not a bother. It's just that we don't have enough active colorists to take care of all the requests there are at the moment. I have no idea wth Artanis is doing, and Sai is busy with life.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

It's understandable, but I looked at it again today and decided I wasn't really into the coloring anyways.


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Tara - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008
@SPOT - 07/06/2008
St Jimmy – 07/06/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 07/09/2008
krescentwolf - 07/12/2008
Creator - 07/17/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 07/18/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 18, 2008)

OMFG  I love it! 

I'll rep you twice, actually


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request for chauronity*

Stock: x

Size: -
Avy: 150x150
Sig: 405x130
Text: -
Avy: None
Sig: Feel the power of the Spirit - Vae

Colors and everything else is up to you, just make it look good.

Thanks in Advance, Will Cred and Rep ofcourse.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 18, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Welcome magXD  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zomg <3333 That's just perfection!

Es muy hermoso

Gracias Chauronity =]


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow you guys are freaking awesome as hell.. when i get 300 posts i will definately request something. keep up the great work and sorry for spamming the thread. Just had to say it.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, is anyone taking requests here right now?


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

Mad-Dog said:


> Hey, is anyone taking requests here right now?



tonilovekelly


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a question, do you guys want me to cred the shop or the person who did it?


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> *List - updated*
> 
> *Sketches & Colorations*
> 
> ...



waw, thanks so much Ver :'D want me to PM you a pic then?


----------



## vervex (Jun 18, 2008)

^
You can PM the pic to the person who'll pick your request 


*Shin*
You gotta credit the shop OR the person. It's like you want.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 19, 2008)

May I ask, when may I request a sketch? <3


----------



## chauronity (Jun 19, 2008)

Vae said:


> *Signature & Avy Request for chauronity*
> 
> Stock: x
> 
> ...



A lovely stock. ^^ 

I have a holiday trip of a week coming (departing tomorrow), so if i wont be able to finish this before the next week's friday perhaps. 
That's why if you're in a hurry, you should request some other artist ... or postpone this til' the next week. Your decision (i can finish this later too, if you decide to ask vervex, magxd or some else to do it).

edit:


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2008)

Naah, im not in a hurry, take your time.

EDIT: Omg thats amazing, I love it


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like a request please a sig and avy 

Here is the stock..


Do anything you want a horizontal or vertical sig 
and I would like nice background and a nice c4d effect on it  

So good luck and reps and credits....

Oh yeah and I would like a very nice text 

xxRokudaimexx  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 19, 2008)

it seems i was skipped and i can't find my request


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> You can PM the pic to the person who'll pick your request



ah ok, thanks a bunch Ver ;D I'll just be keeping my eyes on this thread then ?


----------



## vervex (Jun 19, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Tara (Ema Skye sketch)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Raptor Kamina
xxrokudaimexx
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
Muk
iCopy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2008)

Back for another request. 

*Avy/Sig Request for chauronity, Curry or any sig maker available *

*Avy*

Size: 125 x 125
Image: 
Border: Whatever fits with the sig. 
Other: Can I have one avy with the text BH and another without. Just want to see which ever looks best. If you can't it's alright. 

*Sig*

Size: Up to the sig maker. 
Image: 
Border: Up to the sig maker.
Text: Brandon Heat
Other: Would love something creative. 

Thanks for accepting my request and taking the time to do it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Raiden*
> Here's your set  Hope you like!



Awesome.

I will rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2008)

a new week a *new sig request* 

stock:



and this



text: Chun Li X Cammy, Street Fighter

i'd like to have both of them in the same sig, also give the background something action packed please

Sig only plz

thanks


----------



## Curry (Jun 21, 2008)

Muk said:


> a new week a *new sig request*
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


I'll do it 

BTW I'm officially back


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

I dont believe you are back until I see a sig and avy on you


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 21, 2008)

skipped again


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll take Raptor Kamina's then


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 23, 2008)

Raptor Kamina:


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks a lot bro

i appreciate it


----------



## Aina (Jun 23, 2008)

Set, senior avi, must have iCopy on the avi somewhere on it.

The usual, have fun, reps and credit included. ;D


On the side note, vervex, sketches is listed twice under your workers name on the first page.


----------



## vervex (Jun 23, 2008)

*I'm moving on the 25th of June to a new apartment. I won't have Internet before the 26th if everything is fine. I will be absent for at least 24 hours.*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 24, 2008)

It's finally been a week since my set request! SKETCH REQUEST, PLEASE! 

Description - This may be really bad, but here you go. 8D

Two girls hugging:
The first one with shoulder-length, spiky-ended white hair with black tips; A trench coat with black buttons all the way down to her thighs; white and black striped socks; and can you put bunny ears on her, too? <3

The second one with chin-length straight hair; a black lolita-style maid dress; solid white socks, and fox ears, if you can. <3

And can you make the first girl look embarrassed and the second one happy? 

Thanks in advance. 
Actually, I'll rep you twice for this.


----------



## konflikti (Jun 24, 2008)

I kinda jumped the gun with this one but I was bored and had nothing else to do.

Ununhexium:



Full res:


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG, THANK YOU.  It looks amazing. 

Reps and Cred! <3333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello guys, is there any sketcher available who would take a Baccano! fanart request? 

I want Claire Stanfield and Chane Laforet in a lovers scene. 

And I want it coloured too, if possible :/


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

*Time keeper notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Tara - 06/18/2008
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008
@SPOT - 07/06/2008
St Jimmy – 07/06/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 07/09/2008
krescentwolf - 07/12/2008
Creator - 07/17/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 07/18/2008
Chrome Dokuro - 07/18/2008
Ununhexium - 07/24/2008

Every member in red can request again.*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 24, 2008)

^My name is up there twice once fo 4/30/08 and for 6/18/08 (which is the right one)


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

Tara said:


> ^My name is up there twice once fo 4/30/08 and for 6/18/08 (which is the right one)



I dont know what you are talking about....


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to bother but has anyone taken my request yet? Just so I know who to send a pic to


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an idea I have been playing with and was hoping one of you could accomplish it for me. 

Idea: I wanted a sig/avatar of Jiraiya standing on Gamabunta's head facing a big crow (about the same size as bunta) with Itachi on top of the crows head. Gamabunta would have his sword raised up to the Crows throat while the Crow has sharingan activated. In the background I would like to have Minato kind of faded in the background on Jiraiya's side and Madara (not the Tobi version) on Itachi's side.

I am not sure if there is any other details I need to list, if so I will be glad to do so. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 25, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> xxRokudaimexx


----------



## Curry (Jun 25, 2008)

*Grimmjow* - nobody has taken your request yet. Please be patient, most of our sketchers aren't very active these days, not to mention that making a sketch takes some time. It will be done, rest assured. =)



cyphon25 said:


> I have an idea I have been playing with and was hoping one of you could accomplish it for me.
> 
> Idea: I wanted a sig/avatar of Jiraiya standing on Gamabunta's head facing a big crow (about the same size as bunta) with Itachi on top of the crows head. Gamabunta would have his sword raised up to the Crows throat while the Crow has sharingan activated. In the background I would like to have Minato kind of faded in the background on Jiraiya's side and Madara (not the Tobi version) on Itachi's side.
> 
> I am not sure if there is any other details I need to list, if so I will be glad to do so. Thanks to everyone.



If you want use to make you a signature/avatar, you *have to* provide stock. We make no exceptions. =)


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Question for Vervex.

Can i get my sig colored, when i can next make a coloring request? Or is it classed as fanart?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> Question for Vervex.
> 
> Can i get my sig colored, when i can next make a coloring request? Or is it classed as fanart?



I'm virtually 100% sure that vervex would class it as fanart. Although I mean, unlike most fanart where you can't ask the artist permission....you got that sketch from someone here. An artist here did it for you. So therefore, maybe it can be coloured if that artist says it's okay for someone to colour it and both parties are credited? Like the person who drew it is credited and the person who coloured it is credited.

I don't know, that might be a way to get it done but we'll see. Just my 2 cents on that. I don't think it's like colouring a random fanart you find online becasue at least here you can ask the artist permission.


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm virtually 100% sure that vervex would class it as fanart. Although I mean, unlike most fanart where you can't ask the artist permission....you got that sketch from someone here. An artist here did it for you. So therefore, maybe it can be coloured if that artist says it's okay for someone to colour it and both parties are credited? Like the person who drew it is credited and the person who coloured it is credited.
> 
> I don't know, that might be a way to get it done but we'll see. Just my 2 cents on that. I don't think it's like colouring a random fanart you find online becasue at least here you can ask the artist permission.



Dammits.  I thought as much.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> Dammits.  I thought as much.



o_o Well I didn't personally say an automatic no(and I'm not the boss here, lol)....I basically gave a suggestion as to a way that 'maybe' it can be coloured because at least the artist is here and you can ask the artist if it's okay. That's different than just randomly having a fanart coloured(which is mainly what I think vervex would be against). If the artist says okay, it's probably fine and vervex might allow that to go on here, I'm not sure. It sounds reasonable though. Of course if the artist doesn't want someone colouring it then you'd have to accept that of course.

I'm only trying to help your situation, Creator.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 25, 2008)

Can someone make a 150x150 ava on this pic?



Focusing on her face and Same border as 

And can someone resize this image to a sig and remove the text?


Thanks and will rep!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey I have a Sketch request for vervex.

I would like *Grimmjow looking at a shooting star*. I asked for this last time but I got a random Grimmjow sketch.(I really liked it and I'm grateful for it xD) But I would really appreciate if he's looking at a shooting star. I would also like it coloured.

Thank you for your time vervex.


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks chauronity reps and credits of course.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I'll do it
> 
> BTW I'm officially back



It's Curry  i didn't recognize you since your name change 

and welcome back to the shoppe!!!


----------



## konflikti (Jun 26, 2008)

Ema Skye for Tara:


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 26, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Can someone make a 150x150 ava on this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2008)

@chauronity: Could you make me a team 7 set (avy sig and profile pic?)

Avy size (switch from Sakura to Naruto to Sasuke): 150 x 150

Sig size: 400 x300

P.P. Size: 170 x 170

Stock:


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 26, 2008)

Byakuran:


----------



## tom (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, I have a tough request for a sketch (or whatever other means you can use). Can someone draw this pic for me please:

*Spoiler*: __ 



this(click this)




However, I would like isley and priscilla to switch places with duph and riful, so that priscilla is the one saying it, while riful is standing in the background. The facial expressions are very important to me, that is why I think this is a hard request.

edit: also, pen and ink please.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

notactuallytom said:


> Hey, I have a tough request for a sketch (or whatever other means you can use) of this pic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you know i am already loving the idea of it   reps for the idea


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2008)

I've rep'd you now chauronity!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 26, 2008)

magXD said:


> Byakuran:



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an idea I have been playing with and was hoping one of you could accomplish it for me.

Idea: I wanted a Sketch of Jiraiya standing on Gamabunta's head facing a big crow (about the same size as bunta) with Itachi on top of the crows head. Gamabunta would have his sword raised up to the Crows throat while the Crow has sharingan activated. In the background I would like to have Minato kind of faded in the background on Jiraiya's side and Madara (not the Tobi version) on Itachi's side.

I am not sure if there is any other details I need to list, if so I will be glad to do so. Thanks to everyone. 

If it could be colored that would also be great but it isn't a big issue. Thanks again


----------



## Springlake (Jun 26, 2008)

The sigs guys 

Vervex don't like sigs to be turned on in this topic


----------



## chauronity (Jun 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> @chauronity: Could you make me a team 7 set (avy sig and profile pic?)
> 
> Avy size (switch from Sakura to Naruto to Sasuke): 150 x 150
> 
> ...











A transparent background suited it the best.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, it's great!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry to ask, but I was wondering if my request had gotten skipped from a couple of pages ago.   So chauronity, I was wondering if you can still do it?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 27, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> The sigs guys
> 
> Vervex don't like sigs to be turned on in this topic



Yeah, it actually makes sense to turn off sigs in this topic because it means that there isn't confusion when looking through here for stock images and what not. Sigs are pictures so it could just distract people. All the work is easy to find if there aren't sigs in this topic. XD

I'm pretty sure that's why vervex made that rule in here.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2008)

Signature and Avy Request.

Stock: x
Size: -
Avy: 150x150
Sig: Any size within senior bounds(550x500)
Text: Exchange the Conrad for Vae or Tenma, Makers choice.
Border: The border with Dots.
Colors: Whatever you want, but i'd prefer some red or black in it, but its the makers choice.

Thanks in advance for whoever does this.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 28, 2008)

*Avy*

*Stock:*
x


*Sig*

*Stock:*
x

Not a specific text or anything, add what you want.

Anyone can make it =D


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll do Gatsu-Kun


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 28, 2008)

Gatsu-Kun-


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 28, 2008)

Grazie 

I luuuuuuuuuves it =]


----------



## vervex (Jun 28, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
_Muk - Curry's_
iCopy
Byakuran (avatar only)
Vae
~Shin~

- - -

Thanks for keeping up with the shop while I was gone guys! You did a nice job <3 My moving went well. Now I just gotta keep unpacking and paint the apartment. I work partial time all summer as I asked so I'll be able to dedicate more time to it. June was crazy for me... too crazy. I neglected you, I'm sorry 

- - - 

*@Creator*
It's a fanart! sorry  No colorations are accepted till I'm done with my current one anyway.

*@magXD*
We don't do transparencies dear. Read the opening post XD You must refuse them in the future please.

*@cyphon25*
Your request is too complicated. Please, ask for something simple. We do not have 5-10 hours to dedicated to sketches.

*@~Shin~*
Your stock quality is very bad. Nothing good will come out of this. Please, provide a better stock.


----------



## vervex (Jun 28, 2008)

*ULTIMATUM*
*Artanis and Dave, if you don't submit any of your current request before the 10th of July, you will be expelled from the shop without any other warning. I understand school was in the way, but now it's not the case anymore and I didn't get any news from you. The least you could have done was post to say you were alive, but you didn't.
Thank you for your comprehension.*


Curry, could you send a warning to those two please? I tried to contact them within the last 2 weeks but didn't get anything really. Thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh okay. 

That was the best quality I could find since fanart for Legend of the Galactic Heroes is hard as hell to find. >_>

Well I'll just delete my post then. Thank you for your time.


----------



## vervex (Jun 29, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> That was the best quality I could find since fanart for Legend of the Galactic Heroes is hard as hell to find. >_>
> 
> Well I'll just delete my post then. Thank you for your time.



You surely don't search a lot, do you?  Just on Google, within 1-2 minutes, I found this:
filesend
_frajosg_


----------



## Curry (Jun 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> *ULTIMATUM*
> *Artanis and Dave, if you don't submit any of your current request before the 10th of July, you will be expelled from the shop without any other warning. I understand school was in the way, but now it's not the case anymore and I didn't get any news from you. The least you could have done was post to say you were alive, but you didn't.
> Thank you for your comprehension.*
> 
> ...



On it. 

I told them numerous times in the Blender to check the shop out, but they never listened, so it's even more understandable. 

Glad you're back <3


----------



## Curry (Jun 29, 2008)

Firstly, turn off your signature. Secondly, it's not an Ask Thread, it's a Request Shop in which you request signatures and sketches. Transparency is an image without background. We are not doing those unless it's creative.

Of all the images you posted, I'd use only the third and the Gamabunta one..


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 29, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Ema Skye for Tara:



Sorry if I have never had replied, I didn't have any internet connection over the past few days but I love it! Thank you so much! *reps*


----------



## Springlake (Jun 29, 2008)

It's good to see you back Vervex 

Keep it coming, guys, all of you are doing an amasing job in here


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> You surely don't search a lot, do you?  Just on Google, within 1-2 minutes, I found this:
> Link removed
> kim kardashian sex tape



But the second picture is what I posted and you said it was bad quality. :/

I'll just search more and come back.


----------



## vervex (Jun 29, 2008)

There IS a different between what you found and what I found:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Really? o_O

So can I request a set out of that?


----------



## vervex (Jun 29, 2008)

@Shin
yep. Added to the list.

I'm doing icopy's set


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Just wondering, can you guys make me a smilie for the UG FC?
> 
> It should be just like the  but it's an Itachi head saying _This Is Uchiha!_
> 
> Think you can do that?


Sprites and .gifs of the sort don't fall under the scope of this thread.


chikmagnet7 said:


> ^ don't bother. They have crappy attitudes and won't help you with something like that
> 
> (I might be helping you out b/c they'll feel bad and actually act like mature individuals and help someone out)


Effective troll is effective.


----------



## vervex (Jun 29, 2008)

@Uchiha Itachi 
Please read the first post. It's clearly stated that we don't do animated gifs. Thank you.

@chikmagnet7
Get out of here if you don't want a stern warning... or more neg reps.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> @chikmagnet7
> Get out of here if you don't want a stern warning... or more neg reps.





Look, all I wanted was some information about what to do or how to do this, and what I got was a deletion of my post and a horribly *rude* response . And now you're threatening to abuse your mod powers and neg me. If anyone is trolling, it's you.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 30, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Look, all I wanted was some information about what to do or how to do this, and what I got was a deletion of my post and a horribly rude response . *And now you're threatening to abuse your mod powers and neg me*. If anyone is trolling, it's you.


Yeah, because handing out warnings = abusing mod powers. And really, vervex, trolling? Oh wow. :rofl

Drop it, before you make yourself look like an even bigger idiot.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 30, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Look, all I wanted was some information about what to do or how to do this, and what I got was a deletion of my post and a horribly *rude* response . And now you're threatening to abuse your mod powers and neg me. If anyone is trolling, it's you.



If she negs you that's not her abusing her mod powers. Anyone can neg someone if they don't agree with a post they make and she obviously didn't agree with yours.

She's also not being rude, she's just being honest. She's not calling you names or anything. I'm not sure what you wrote in all of your posts since they are now deleted. This place has rules though and she was just telling them to you in order to teach you so you don't do it again.

And why would she troll her own topic? That makes no sense.

Anyway, I suggest that if you still have a problem with her, you take it to PMs instead of posting about it in here and diverting the topic away from it's purpose. I won't be posting about it again in here either.


----------



## vervex (Jun 30, 2008)

*iCopy*
Here it is! Hope you like darling 






*chikmagnet7*
I never abuse my powers, I use them properly. My job is to kick out trolls, and you are one. As a NF user, it's also in my power to neg rep you, which I have done for this post. I'm playing it 100% fair. So before insulting my shop, think about it 2 times next time. Now leave.


----------



## vervex (Jun 30, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
Muk - Curry's
Byakuran (avatar only)
Vae
~Shin~
_Red - vervex's_


----------



## Countach (Jun 30, 2008)

now im a troll


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 30, 2008)

^ 0/10              .


----------



## Curry (Jun 30, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Look, all I wanted was some information about what to do or how to do this, and what I got was a deletion of my post and a horribly *rude* response . And now you're threatening to abuse your mod powers and neg me. If anyone is trolling, it's you.


Firstly, I responded you in a nice way even if you completely disregarded the rules we stated in the first post. Secondly, his thread is not an ask thread, as I told you. We want to keep it clean and neat, no exceptions for friends or newcomers. If you wish to ask a question, there's a separate subforum for this kind of stuff.

Nobody called you names or was rude to you here. You, however, failed to read the rules and heed my advice. This is not a proper attitude. Thanks for understanding.


Countach said:


> now im a troll


Not funny.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, seems alot of drama misunderstandings has gone on. Not cool *negs the person whom disagrees with vervex* Ha-ha they negged me back. Not a worry.

I was coming to ask for a sketch but you guys looked booked so I'll skip out.- also, to make this post mean something: *Grimmjow Jaegerjaques* (the user) is a female


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2008)

Curry you still working on my sig  ? just wondering if i could get a status update


----------



## Curry (Jun 30, 2008)

There's no drama, there's just misunderstanding. Don't overuse the word.



Muk said:


> Curry you still working on my sig  ? just wondering if i could get a status update



Yes yes, don't worry


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Yes yes, don't worry



pekpekX3X3

you sure?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 30, 2008)

DAVEY    ...


----------



## fraj (Jun 30, 2008)

*Duffman notes* 

*Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
Ryuk - 04/30/2008
Mandolarion - 05/01/2008
@lk3mizt - 05/03/2008
Sakura~Renge - 05/05/2008
IR pek - 05/06/2008
Ino - 05/09/2008
Countach - 05/21/2008
Starbucks - 05/21/2008
Alpha - 05/27/2008
Bleach - 05/27/2008
Naruto Uzumaki - 06/01/2008
Ura Renge - 06/05/2008
Kyasurin Yakuto - 06/10/2008 
Steam 2005 - 06/21/2008
Mansari - 06/22/2008
Mr. Rammsteiner - 06/22/2008
De¡dara - 06/23/2008
Grimmjow - 06/26/2008
Neji64 - 07/01/2008
Mishudo - 07/01/2008
@SPOT - 07/06/2008
St Jimmy – 07/06/2008
Yakushi Kabuto – 07/09/2008
krescentwolf - 07/12/2008
Creator - 07/17/2008
Kamishiro Yuki - 07/18/2008
Chrome Dokuro - 07/18/2008
Ununhexium - 07/24/2008
Tara - 07/26/2008

Every member in red can request again.*

Duffman is in the house. Oh yeah !


----------



## Countach (Jun 30, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Not funny.



 . . . .


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2008)

Avatar request for Vervex.
Stock: 
Size: Standard Senior avatar size, 150X150
Color: At your discretion

Here are the styles I enjoyed for the examples on the opening post, it'd be awesome if you could incorporate some of these styles in the avy as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 





vervex said:


> *
> Examples
> Some of our previous work in the shop...
> 
> ...






Thanks a million.


----------



## Curry (Jul 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> a new week a *new sig request*
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


I hope you will like what I created for you! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay i'm here, and I've spent.... ten minutes or so deciding what I want

A sketch of Nate "Near" River from the Anime/Manga series, Deathnote, and I'd like him sitting in that style of his on on his chair (or just sitting on the floor) and myself sort of hugging him from behind, my face hidden - by means my pose would be I've got my face buried in his shoulder - and he's twisting his hair with his right hand. Slight details about myself, my hair would be just a bit longer than shoulder length. Probably in a slightly big sweater and jeans maybe.


I know that isn't very specific, if you need more details let me know and I'll try to be more explainative (is that even a word) about it.


*referance*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I hope you will like what I created for you!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



that is sooooooo awesome love it!!!


----------



## Curry (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it <3333

*Chauronity, are you taking BH's request? =)*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 1, 2008)

Vae:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd re-post my request since I deleted my original post with the request. 



Requesting a set out of this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 1, 2008)

Curry, you can do BH's if you feel like. I wont be around much before the friday.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2008)

magXD said:


> Vae:



Thank you so much, i love it


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jul 2, 2008)

Been a while since I requested a set xD
Stock: 
Size doesn't really matter cus I can resize it anyway...
Text: Ultima
Avy and Sig please 
Thx in advance!


----------



## vervex (Jul 2, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
Byakuran (avatar only)
~Shin~
Red - vervex's
StupidFatHobbit



- - -

I think I'm gonna close the sketch commissions until we are done with them.

Laundry, Konflikti, Curry, what do you think?


----------



## vervex (Jul 3, 2008)

*Red*
Here's the avy  Hope you like and don't forget to credit!


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> - - -
> 
> I think I'm gonna close the sketch commissions until we are done with them.
> 
> Laundry, Konflikti, Curry, what do you think?



If only the requests weren't about manga..  Anyway, I think it's only good to close them. Neither Artanis nor Dave replied to my PM. Sai is pretty inactive, so we do have a problem as of now. Let's take a little break from sketches. =)


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 3, 2008)

Question?

Are you guys going to do the request already asked for?


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Red*
> Here's the avy  Hope you like and don't forget to credit!


Thank you vervex


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Vervex' work is very nice indeed <3



Grimmjow said:


> Question?
> 
> Are you guys going to do the request already asked for?



Yes of course. You may have to wait for a bit, though. =)


----------



## konflikti (Jul 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> I think I'm gonna close the sketch commissions until we are done with them.
> 
> Laundry, Konflikti, Curry, what do you think?



Probably better that way. There's ton of them and they ain't easy. Maybe I'll try to get out of my current slump and do something about them.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Curry, you can do BH's if you feel like. I wont be around much before the friday.



Sorry to ask, but does this mean Curry is doing my request? :amazed


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2008)

You asked for either me or Chauronity, so is it okay with you if I take care of your request? =)


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 3, 2008)

It's ok Curry. <3 I waited a month for my other sketch. :]]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2008)

I would appreciate it if you could complete my request Curry. Its no problem with me if you do it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a question; is there a way to remove a watermark from a stock?


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> It's ok Curry. <3 I waited a month for my other sketch. :]]


Our sketches are of top quality, so I think it's worth to wait even a month for a free sketch from one of our awesome artists <3 (I'm allowed to say it since I don't sketch for the shop )


Brandon Heat said:


> I would appreciate it if you could complete my request Curry. Its no problem with me if you do it.


I may take some time, though 



Orochimaru said:


> I have a question; is there a way to remove a watermark from a stock?


Firstly, please turn off your sig, secondly, well, it all depends on the picture and with some amount of time everything is doable, thirdly, we aren't doing such stuff since it's obviously against the artist's wish. =)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I may take some time, though



No worries Curry. I have already waited two weeks and I know your work is of high quality, so its worth the wait.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 3, 2008)

Nevermind, I found the tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 3, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Our sketches are of top quality, so I think it's worth to wait even a month for a free sketch from one of our awesome artists <3 (I'm allowed to say it since I don't sketch for the shop )



I know Curry. <3

I really don't mind the wait. Like you said, you're doing it for free and the sketches are always amazing. So it's always worth the wait. <3


----------



## Jesus (Jul 3, 2008)

*is still waiting for his sketch* X3


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2008)

suzuku u requested that in the tousen's transparent request shop. plus take it to PradaBrada cuz that kind of work he does


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2008)

I just hope my sketch will be here before I go on vacation  I know you guys work hard though so take your time *<3*


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 4, 2008)

siggy pweas 
size: doesnt matter
effects: freestyle it 
text Blair with maybe a heart or somethin 



ava
size: 150x200
udont really have to do anythin but u can but if u dont can u at least put a heart and mini text that says nyuu~ or somethin?
everythin else leaving up to u

well i cant really find any other pics of these lol if they rnt good quality pls pm me and i will or u can just delete this post


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

You can't have two requests Sasuke, You're already down for a manga coloring aren't you?


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah but hollow'd heart was down for manga coloring but she requested so ye. u can post two requests and u have seperate times for when u can request which


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

Uhm  I dont think thats how it works unless you want to replace your manga coloring with the Avy request.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 4, 2008)

hi can anybody make an avy


----------



## Cero (Jul 4, 2008)

*Avatar* & *Signature*

*Stock:*

*Text:* Conflict (Somewhere in there put Cero)
*Size:* Whatever you think looks sexy ;D
*Other:* Rounded borders would be great

Thanks a million guys


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 4, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Uhm  I dont think thats how it works unless you want to replace your manga coloring with the Avy request.



lets just wait for vervex to answer lol im not really in a hurry so w.e


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

whatever you say then


----------



## vervex (Jul 5, 2008)

*Uchiha Sasuke*
You cannot have 2 requests in this shop at the same time. It might have been a mistake from our side to accept it.


- - - - - -


*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and him/herself)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
~Shin~
StupidFatHobbit
xsasuke24x
Volcom
S.A.S
Gatsu-Kun
Mishudo
St. Jimmy
Cain
Reizhan


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm 70% sure I can request again.

Avy and Sig

*Stock:* 

*Text:* whatever you want it to be 

magXD would you mind?


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys,whenever you have time,I'd like to request a set 

Ava size:*150x150*
Sig Size:*Up to you*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)

Whatever Size Looks Best


----------



## vervex (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm doing tonight/tomorrow Shin's, StupidFatHobbit's and sasuke24's.


----------



## Cain (Jul 7, 2008)

May i please get an Ava and Sig?

Ava size: 150x150
sig size: medium but not too small
picture: 

Style: Kinda abstract and cool looking 
Color: White and red and Black if u can fit it in.

Additional comments: Do whatever u can to just say something short cool and evil like (cuz cain was evil) would appreciate a ton!!!


----------



## Quagles (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry if I'm a bit of a noob but as it say 1 request per person is it still possible to request both sig and avatar, as I've seen some do at least ?

If can only do one of them just do the sig if you can please 

Sig:
Stock(s)



*Spoiler*: __ 








Colors: As you see fits it the best ;o
Description: Not sure how to explain, but if the "outer lines" is black that would be great.

What I want is if you can to use the first pic with the girl, place it on the left side of the signature, then use the other picture with the text on the right side, and if don't mind you can remove the line with the copyright sign on 2nd picture, that's just really what I want and you can just choose what else you want to do with it.

Size: 460x240(I think -_-), just as long as I can use it without senior member ;p

Avatar:
Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 











Colors: Fitting with the signature 
Description: Just do what you think looks best, you can just use upper body part of image too, that'll prolly look better or you can't see too much.
Size: Whatever is normal member, 125x125 I believe 

Thanks.


----------



## vervex (Jul 7, 2008)

*~Shin~*

Here's your set. The quality of the picture wasn't so good (very pixelized) so it was hard to do something nice with it. Either way, here are two versions of it.


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice Claps you are Good!


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2008)

*StupidFatHobbit*

Here's your set - Hope you like it


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and herself)

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Brandon Heat - chauronity's or Curry_
S.A.S
Volcom
Gatsu-Kun
Mishudo
St. Jimmy
Cain
Reizhan
Mitarashi Kurenai
Arashi Kazama

- - -

Did I dream seeing xsasuke24x post last week because I can't find his post anymore... nor his username. Did he change username? Or am I going nuts?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> Did I dream seeing xsasuke24x post last week because I can't find his post anymore... nor his username. Did he change username? Or am I going nuts?



Well I certainly don't see that person's user name anywhere in here:

Okay                           .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> Did I dream seeing xsasuke24x post last week because I can't find his post anymore... nor his username. Did he change username? Or am I going nuts?



He did get a name change. His new name is S.A.S. Hope that helps.


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2008)

*S.A.S*

Here's your avy  Hope you like and don't forget to credit if you use!




@Brandon Heat and KY
Thank you ^^


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

vervex you are amazing :]


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 8, 2008)

^ off with your sig


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

it's like 2 words T-T


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Guys plain awesome! i might request one!


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

^ turn off your siggy xD


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2008)

that is an awesome set


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jul 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> *StupidFatHobbit*
> 
> Here's your set - Hope you like it



Awesome! Excellent set as usual  
reps!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

^ I approve of that set, especially since it's for my country camrad 

Btw, you can edit out the 'himself', I'm a girl


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2008)

lol typical chick with a "hotter" version of grimmjow haha...  but yeh the Pantera form is awesome!


----------



## konflikti (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I'll start with that Grimmjow and Grimmjow sketch. Please send me the picture.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 8, 2008)

*Avatar & Signature Request for any worker!*

*Avatar:*
--

*Size:*150x150 (Png) Can I get a 75x75 (Jpg) as Well?
*Text:*None
*Color/style:*Dark sexy colors.
--

*Signature:*
--

*Size:*500(W)x200(H)
*Text:*Death Note
*Color/style:*Same with the avatar.

*Credit, rep, and hugs when finished in return..*

Oh, can I also use this on another forum I go to? I'll make sure to credit there too..


----------



## chauronity (Jul 8, 2008)

Fff..

Peeps, is it really that hard to TURN THE SIGS OFF?


----------



## Heroin (Jul 8, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Fff..
> 
> Peeps, is it really that hard to TURN THE SIGS OFF?



Sorry, I just turn it off now. I forgot about it.


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

chauron <3!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 8, 2008)

Theme request, please. :]

*Avatar:* 
*Size:* 130 x 130
*Text:* None

*Banner:* 
*Size:* 400 x 200
*Text:* Descendant of Sparda

Thank you~


----------



## chauronity (Jul 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey guys,whenever you have time,I'd like to request a set
> 
> Ava size:*150x150*
> Sig Size:*Up to you*
> ...



Hm. You sure wanted to use that pic? It gave me no vibes or inspiration :/ 
Left it textless.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 8, 2008)

We're allowed to request graphics from a specific member, right? Sounds stupid I know, but I've been wanting to request from chauronity since.... I joined.


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Larry, you can do that


----------



## Countach (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2008)

*Welcome to Yuurei in the Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe! He'll be helping with sigs and avatars when needed *


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Congradulations on the new worker vervex <3*


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your work :3


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 8, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Hm. You sure wanted to use that pic? It gave me no vibes or inspiration :/
> Left it textless.



Well since you already did it I dont think I can ask for another D:
Im sorry,I liked it and thought it was cool.
I have some pretty good stock if you wanna try them though D:

But on the sidenote,I love the avatar greatly 
Thank you.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

welcome Yuurei, make Ver proud


----------



## Curry (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome, Yuurei! I'm sorry you had to wait so long for our reply! <333



Brandon Heat said:


> Back for another request.
> 
> *Avy/Sig Request for chauronity, Curry or any sig maker available *
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for the long wait, I hope you'll like what I made for you! <3


*Spoiler*: __ 





;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing work like always. Many thanks Curry, its better than what I expected.


----------



## Curry (Jul 9, 2008)

Aaah, I'm really happy you like it!


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i cant wait for one of u people to pwn on mine  that design of Cain is awesome to begin with, and the work that u guys have already done

OMGGGGG  lol im anxious.

Edit: soooo sorry!! >.<


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
Uchiha Sasuke (manga coloration - ^)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Grimmjow and herself)

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)


*Artanis*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Volcom
Gatsu-Kun
St. Jimmy
Cain
Reizhan
Mitarashi Kurenai
Arashi Kazama
Reincarnation
S P O T

- - -

I'm taking St-Jimmy's and Volcom's.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 9, 2008)

requesting a set please ^^

*sig stock:*


----------



## Curry (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh! Pretty Sasuke stock..


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

*Cero (Volcom)*

Here's your set! Hope you like  Don't forget to credit the shop!


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 9, 2008)

hey. My internets died. Now it's on dialup mode T_T

I'll take arashi kazami's


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh poor you mag  I hope you'll have your internet back soon!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 9, 2008)

Since mag is having internet problems would it be alright if someone else did my request?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 9, 2008)

^ah, I didn't see. I'll take it =)

Arashi-


----------



## Cero (Jul 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Cero (Volcom)*
> 
> Here's your set! Hope you like  Don't forget to credit the shop!



Ahh i love it! Thanks so much vervex <3!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm almost 100% sure I can request again, so here I go
Could I get a set with 

I don't really mind who does my set so it doesn't really matter.
As for colors- just whatever looks nice
Text- maybe a "Why so serious?" but just if it looks nice and only on the sig.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 9, 2008)

magXD said:


> ^ah, I didn't see. I'll take it =)
> 
> Arashi-



Thanks a lot, the set looks great. :]

I hope your internet comes back up. D;


----------



## konflikti (Jul 9, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques:

I took the liberty to look trough member pictures thread.

I hope it's okay. For reason or another I have problems with Grimmjow. :rolleyes


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I'm waiting for more then month now and it looks like Dave has more important things to do. Can konflikti take make request?

Thanks


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2008)

my bad about the sig b4 but those 2 previous sigs LOOKED AWESOME good job!! ill rep u both just because i know i will love it!!@!


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

Onizuka said:


> Ok, I'm waiting for more then month now and it looks like Dave has more important things to do. Can konflikti take make request?
> 
> Thanks


*
Both Dave and Artanis have until tomorrow (the 10th) to submit one of their drawings. If not, they are out.*

In the case that Dave and Artanis are kicked out of the shop, your requests will go back to the Unsorted group, but in priority. If you want a certain member to do your request, say it, although it will be up to the member to agree or not.


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2008)

is it too late to ask for someone to do it that has the best artistic ability of anime crazy stuff for my picture.  I want it to last


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

Cain said:


> is it too late to ask for someone to do it that has the best artistic ability of anime crazy stuff for my picture.  I want it to last



You asked for a set :| Being good at drawing anime when you do a set doesn't really change anything.


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2008)

lol whatever i dont know photoshop so  i was just guessing.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like to request a coloring, pretty please:



I wont be too picky, the only thing to note is that the hair is gold/blonde, and she has a bikini type deal under her jacket, which I would like to be colored white (they are not bare breasts). Other than that, the colors of anything else is up to your choice.

Thank you!


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> I'd like to request a coloring, pretty please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please read the first post. We have too many colorings for now so we cannot take more.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *
> Both Dave and Artanis have until tomorrow (the 10th) to submit one of their drawings. If not, they are out.*
> 
> In the case that Dave and Artanis are kicked out of the shop, your requests will go back to the Unsorted group, but in priority. If you want a certain member to do your request, say it, although it will be up to the member to agree or not.



Where I live, its now the 10th, are they in trouble yet? 






Sorry, I had to ask for the sake of being a smart ass. I'll delete this if you want.


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Where I live, its now the 10th, are they in trouble yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have until the 10th at 11h59 PM. I PMed them.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

oh, okay  Well I hope they get off their lazy butts.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 10, 2008)

alright, sorry about that! Could you do this instead?



Make me a set using the character from that, with a background theme any way you choose though following a silver, pink and orange color theme.


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Countach (Aizen sketch)
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Gatsu-Kun
St. Jimmy
Cain
Reizhan
Mitarashi Kurenai
Reincarnation
S P O T
Ryouji Hirokura
Yakushi Kabuto
_Zarigani - Curry's_
Uchiha Sasuke
AkatsukiSushi


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

I think Colorings & sketches aren't being accepted ATM Muk


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 10, 2008)

gatsu-kun=





internet is back! =D


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2008)

werll dave and artanis failed to submit anything how sad  they were very taleneted artists...

vervex chan have u started on my coloring cuz if not i wanted to replace it looking at the fact ur pretty beusy if not then im fine too  o as in replacing i meant as a sig/ava set from a pic


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

magXD said:


> gatsu-kun=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TEH SEXI! 

 I love it Mag, best one you have made me ^_^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 10, 2008)

Wooo, busy shop we have here, and of course around to add to the clutter since I can request again, this time around a set. xD

Signature
_Stock:_ 
_Size: _width - 550 pixels, height - anything between 300 and 450 pixels.
_Specifics: _Mostly interested in having his face, upper body (from above waist), and snake's head stay in the sig. Would be nice to have as much of the snake's coiling body within it as possible, but considering the size limitations, I would opt for just something with a clear view of his face over anything else. 

Avatar
_Stock: _A classic. 
_Size: _ 1000x1000 width - 167, height - anything between 175 and 190 pixels.
_Specifics: _His hair, as much of it possible, in the avatar please. X3


----------



## chrisp (Jul 10, 2008)

The quality isn't the best, but Curry or vervex, if you'll make a set from these two pictures (you can mix them as you like), it would mean alot to me. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2008)

Yakushi how come ive seen that ava b4 did u have it b4?  lol i dont know why ud re-request that.


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2008)

*Muk*
The requests for sketches and colorings are closed at the moment. Please read the first post.

*Uchiha Sasuke*
The only one I have started is Cam's in my list. What did you want instead?


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Uchiha Sasuke*
> The only one I have started is Cam's in my list. What did you want instead?






Uchiha Sasuke said:


> siggy pweas
> size: doesnt matter
> effects: freestyle it
> text Blair with maybe a heart or somethin
> ...



heres we go


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 10, 2008)

@Cain: Oh yeahhhh, I did have it as my avatar ages ago, before I was even modded even. But it was just plain cropped, nothing special to it. So this time around I want a set to be made with it, surely there is nothing wrong with that?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 10, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> @Cain: Oh yeahhhh, I did have it as my avatar ages ago, before I was even modded even. But it was just plain cropped, nothing special to it. So this time around I want a set to be made with it, surely there is nothing wrong with that?



Yeah exactly. XD You can use the same image in basically a million ways really. Different effects put on it/different colours, etc.

That's a pretty famous Oro fanart. LOL. I've seen it around a lot. I always liked that pic too.


----------



## Dave (Jul 10, 2008)

AIZEN FOR COUNTACH


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2008)

oooo nice aizen sketch u take long cuz u make it perfect dont u?


----------



## Dave (Jul 10, 2008)

took me 45 mins cause i rushed
sorta waited way too long lol


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

Yet you have time to mess around on skype and play in the blender


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2008)

*It's a pleasure to keep you with us Dave*  
Now you know you must give once every 1-2 weeks hm?  I don't wanna have to go through this again! 


@Hisagi
I forgive anyone who accomplish their work in the end.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 10, 2008)

Can I request Naruto in hermit mode with those two frogs on his shoulders?


----------



## vervex (Jul 11, 2008)

^
If it is a sketch, nope. Read first post.

I think I need to post it again meh...






*ANNOUNCEMENT*
*Sketches and Manga colorings requests are CLOSED until we are done with our current list! Thank you for your comprehension.*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok             .


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 11, 2008)

Mind if I ask for a set, using this image:

I apologize if it isn't high quality...

*Type:* Signature 
*Size:* Width is 200, height is 400.
*Details:* I was wondering if you could add something that's abstract, or lines going down the side; whatever eye-catching detail floats your boat. And have the text _"Dive into the subconscious"_ on the side. And could you make it have curved corners, please?

*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 125 x 125.
*Details:* Curved edges, and the text _"Persona 3"_ somewhere.

If you're not satisfied with the picture, I'll find a substitute. If you can do it, however, I'm very grateful! :WOW


----------



## chrisp (Jul 11, 2008)

Curry, I edited my request post, now the quality is *slightly* better.


----------



## fraj (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill update the requests by tonight. I need to look for my post. 
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sorry that I didn't colour the panel I was requested too, but I just can't colour it. I tried to colour it once, but it just looked bad, and painting rocks is really a bitch to do. I can colour any other panel as long as its not this one. 

Sorry.


----------



## vervex (Jul 11, 2008)

Artanis said:


> I'm sorry that I didn't colour the panel I was requested too, but I just can't colour it. I tried to colour it once, but it just looked bad, and painting rocks is really a bitch to do. I can colour any other panel as long as its not this one.
> 
> Sorry.



I'm sorry Artanis, but you should have told us that before. Besides, it's the 2nd panel you cannot color by yourself. I had to help you with the previous one, and this time you cannot even do it alone. If you cannot color what the people request, we cannot keep you. I misjudged your art, I take the blame, but there's no coming back.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can do it, but the rocks just look bad, thats the only problem I have with it. :-/

If you want to kick me off the shop, its ok, I don't blame you, I already told you the reason on MSN why It took me so long.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll take a bunch - 
St. Jimmy
Cain
Reizhan
Mitarashi Kurenai


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2008)

OOOO your taking my request lets see this pwnage skills go to work


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 11, 2008)

st.jimmy-


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 11, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Grimmjow Jeagerjaques:
> 
> I took the liberty to look trough member pictures thread.
> 
> I hope it's okay. For reason or another I have problems with Grimmjow. :rolleyes



omg thank you! Sorry for the belated reply, was kinda occupied ^^'

it looks very nice, reps for you and will put it in sig *<3*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, Cain-


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll take the following, and do more if the others aren't done when I finish. 

Reincarnation
S P O T
Ryouji Hirokura
Roy


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2008)

OMFG soo good looking thanks a lot dude.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Reincarnation*


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2008)

can I request a set for Blooming Cosmo? will rep and cred 

Stock

Avy
Size: 150x150

Text: can you put "Roy" in there? but if it wont go with the set then just leave it blank

Colors: can you make it have a dark feeling to it?

Sig

Size: whatever looks good

Colors: same as avy


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 11, 2008)

Woot cosmo! love your work


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 11, 2008)

*@Roy:* Sure I'll get right on it. 

*Ryouji Hirokura* 
Thank you. Hope you like this set.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 11, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Reincarnation*


 OMFG this fucking amazing thank u so much


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Glad you like. 

*S P O T*
Why so serious?


----------



## vervex (Jul 11, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))
Hisagi (Near sketch)

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Reizhan
Mitarashi Kurenai
Yakushi Kabuto
_Zarigani - Curry's_
Uchiha Sasuke
AkatsukiSushi
Roy
_xxrokudaimexx - vervex's_
ViolentlyHappy
Kikumo Tsukino
krescentwolf
Yariko
Mail Jeevas


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 11, 2008)

Can I request that Konflikti did my sketch? pek I'm still in love with the Hisagi/Matsumoto sketch he made me.


Call me a fan.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 12, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 12, 2008)

Reizhan-


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *@Roy:* Sure I'll get right on it.
> 
> *Ryouji Hirokura*
> Thank you. Hope you like this set.



wow! those are wonderful! thanks!


----------



## Quagles (Jul 12, 2008)

magXD said:


> Reizhan-




Thanks  will rep now and credit when used.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 12, 2008)

*AkatsukiSushi*


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *AkatsukiSushi*


That's _amazing._
Thanks!


----------



## vervex (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you guys! You're all doing an awesome job <3


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey vervex hope its ok if I request without a stock, but can I have a logo 103 x 33 that says pixelated. reps will be there of course.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Yakushi Kabuto*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg /fans self. So fast and absolutely gorgeous. Thank you so very much. Really love what you did with the yellow into gold of the signature. X3 And omgomgomg, you used the text in my sig in it. O!!! <333


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> ^ Glad you like.
> 
> *S P O T*
> Why so serious?



A little late on picking this one up, but it looks awesome! I love you Blooming Cosmo. Thanks a bunch. I'll cred and rep now.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 13, 2008)

*Avy request please~* 

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: something like  if possible?



reps & credit of course


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 13, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> omg /fans self. So fast and absolutely gorgeous. Thank you so very much. Really love what you did with the yellow into gold of the signature. X3 And omgomgomg, you used the text in my sig in it. O!!! <333



Glad you like it.  Haha, I was hesitant with that text, but I thought I could get away with it. <3



S P O T said:


> A little late on picking this one up, but it looks awesome! I love you Blooming Cosmo. Thanks a bunch. I'll cred and rep now.



I love you too. <3 XD

*Roy*


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 13, 2008)

Will try to make the request here...me so ashamed that I got an image wrong...


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









or



Whatever will fit better >>

I want it to look kind of like this  like if she's leaning against him...gosh, I'm such a bother.




*Signature size:* 460x200
*Avatar:*150x150
*Other:* Effects and colors, well to the artist freedom because me no much imagination for that, though I don'tn want any text though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Cosmo, didn't knew you worked here, heya!!!


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Roy*



 

it's awesome!


----------



## krescentwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Ava and Sig request please ^_^;


Ava-
125x125

text: Shadow on the Moon


Sig-
400x150

text: Krescentwolf


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 13, 2008)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And Cosmo, didn't knew you worked here, heya!!!



Heyo.  Yeah, I work here. I just took a longer break then I originally intended. I'm back though. 



Roy said:


> it's awesome!





*krescentwolf* please, turn off your sig.


----------



## Countach (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks dave


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 13, 2008)

*ViolentlyHappy*

I'm not good with copying styles, but I tried to get it as close to that style as possible.


----------



## konflikti (Jul 13, 2008)

Hisagi:
(Haha, I hope I got the gender right. You never know on the Interwebs)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> I'm not good with copying styles, but I tried to get it as close to that style as possible.



*A* So cute~
Thank you.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 13, 2008)

I too approve the ava, BC. Neat job. =) 
I am the one who made the original, btw.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 13, 2008)

Hy!


*avy*:150X150 with the kitty on Naruto's belt and the seal
*sig*:...not too big...what looks good


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Hisagi:
> (Haha, I hope I got the gender right. You never know on the Interwebs)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Konflikti, its damn awesome!

You now have a spazmatic fan - btw yes you got my gender right


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 13, 2008)

chauronity said:


> I too approve the ava, BC. Neat job. =)
> I am the one who made the original, btw.



Thanks.  I probably should have left that request to you though. XD

*Kikumo Tsukino*

I hope  I understood the request right. If not, then...


----------



## Curry (Jul 13, 2008)

*I will take Yariko's request, if you guys don't mind. =)*


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 13, 2008)

*I have a request for a Avi 


150X150
Text: MelloMatt♥
Style: Just whatever you want ^^

Thank you for your time X3*


----------



## Jesus (Jul 13, 2008)

Sakura said:


> *I will take Yariko's request, if you guys don't mind. =)*



^why am I not surprised? 


there was this NaruSasu set I wanted to ask you to make for me,  but then I remembered that I requested a sketch in this shop one month ago, so I'll have to wait this one is done :3


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Thanks.  I probably should have left that request to you though. XD
> 
> *Kikumo Tsukino*
> 
> I hope  I understood the request right. If not, then...



OMFG!!!!!

Cosmo, I absolutely adore what you have done, I love it, love it, love it!!! pek

Thank you so much...reps!!!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 14, 2008)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> OMFG!!!!!
> 
> Cosmo, I absolutely adore what you have done, I love it, love it, love it!!! pek
> 
> Thank you so much...reps!!!



I'm glad you like. pek

*krescentwolf*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a request, I want a sig and avy using these two images please. 

Scratch the old ones, I want this:


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 14, 2008)

*Mail Jeevas*



Now for sleepy time.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 14, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Mail Jeevas*
> 
> 
> 
> Now for sleepy time.



*Thank you very much X3 I love it <3 

And Night-Night <3*


----------



## Curry (Jul 14, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> ^why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> there was this NaruSasu set I wanted to ask you to make for me,  but then I remembered that I requested a sketch in this shop one month ago, so I'll have to wait this one is done :3



Ahahaa, that's okay =) Since you're my yaoi buddy, I can as well do it for you if the image is good  We need exceptions for NaruSasu


----------



## vervex (Jul 14, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Mitarashi Kurenai
_Zarigani - Curry's_
Uchiha Sasuke
xxrokudaimexx
Yariko
Mail Jeevas
Cardboard Tube Knight
Reload - vervex's


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2008)

^  Blooming Cosmo already MJ's request


(erm, MJ is *Mail Jeevas* btw XD)


----------



## Curry (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, Zarigani posted a request for me? I gotta look back at the previous pages, then. I swear, I was away on a trip for a couple of days and I don't recognize NF anymore


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2008)

Avatar request for Vervex.

Size: 150 X 150 (senior avatar)
Colour: Anything with red/Crimson/wine gradients.
Style: At your discretion 
Stock: 

Thanks vervex, the other avatar you made for me was really bloody awesome.


----------



## vervex (Jul 14, 2008)

*Reload*
Good choice of stock  Death 

Here is it! Hope you like.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 14, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> *Avatar & Signature Request for any worker!*
> 
> *Avatar:*
> --
> ...




Here you go, hope you like it.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 14, 2008)

It took awhile, but it was worth the wait. IT looks amazing. I'll make sure to credit, and rep!  pek


----------



## krescentwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'm glad you like. pek
> 
> *krescentwolf*





That's effin beautiful! thanks much Cosmo!


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 14, 2008)

doubt u can request two sigs and wuts the gif for?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 14, 2008)

Its just an example for the border. Both sigs are extremely similar though.


----------



## Leen (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a lurker around this area searching for inspiration (I'm still terrible at gfx especially the art of making avy) and I got to say, you guys do a great job in delivering all these things in such short time! Kudos to all that work hard! 

Hugs for all.   

Keep up the good work!


----------



## chauronity (Jul 15, 2008)

@byakuran:

You cant request two sigs at once, thus your request is *denied.

*


----------



## Curry (Jul 15, 2008)

Exactly.

Remember that we're doing all these sigs and other graphics for free. Furthermore, we have many requests, so if you're going to ask for a couple of signatures, the others have to wait. Please be a little more responsible next time and read the rules before posting here. =)


----------



## Creator (Jul 15, 2008)

Can i ask when i am eligibal to make my next sketch or coloring request? Please.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2008)

^ They aren't taking more requests like that right now, Creator, because they are currently really backlogged on those(sketches and colourations). Infact, I think the last time you asked for a sketch was a bit after the last time I asked and you are asking again before I even get the one I asked for before you last asked.

I don't have a problem with it taking over a month but I am just saying that that's why they aren't taking anything new right now. It is just currently backlogged a bit.


----------



## Creator (Jul 15, 2008)

But Konflikti is free.  His my sketch person. All my requests are directed at him.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 15, 2008)

mitarashi kurenai... well, i did a set too because I took it a while ago...


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> But Konflikti is free.  His my sketch person. All my requests are directed at him.



I'm aware that konflikti does most of your sketches....but konflikti also does sketches for other people too.

And well, just look at the first post by vervex:

above post



vervex said:


> *What we do...*
> - Original signatures
> - Original avatars
> - Color enhancing
> ...



They're closed right now. So that means you too, Creator. You have to wait until some other people on the list get their sketches.

You have to admit that it would be rather unfair for you to get another sketch when you got one even more recently than the last time some other people asked.

I was able to ask again on June 10 and I think I asked on June 11. That was when I made my request. It's over a month since that time. I don't mind the wait, not at all.....but it would be quite unfair for someone else to get multiple sketches within that time while I'm still waiting along with other people. That's all. I mean you agree with that right? What if you were in that spot?

So that's why it's closed.

If you want to ask for something other than a sketch or a panel colouration, I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Creator (Jul 15, 2008)

Dammits.  Okay, i will wait a while longer.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> Dammits.  Okay, i will wait a while longer.



Sorry.  You just have to wait until they decide to open it again.

You know I like you, Creator, and consider you a friend.  So I'm not trying to be mean with my post there....just being reasonable.


----------



## Curry (Jul 15, 2008)

You have to wait a bit, Creator. =)


----------



## vervex (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for your intervention KY  You do it like a pro <3


----------



## vervex (Jul 15, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Kyasurin Yakuto (KY + Deidara sketch)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Zarigani - vervex's
Uchiha Sasuke
xxrokudaimexx
Yariko
Mail Jeevas
Cardboard Tube Knight
Byakuran


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone make me an ava 150x150 focusing on Ryoma's face?

and same border as


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2008)

^ Remember to turn off your sig. I know it's hard to remember sometimes but I think the reason for sigs being turned off is because it makes it easier for the artists to find the stock posted in the thread. Sigs make it more annoying since then there are a bunch of pictures on the page that aren't stock for anything.

One time I forgot to click the button to turn off my sig but then I noticed it and quickly edited it out.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2008)

Lololol I KEEP forgetting every single time. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## chrisp (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, what happened Curry? Was the quality too bad?


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2008)

The next one who has a signature enabled when requesting, will have his/hers request denied by default -- from me. Id est, _i _dont do stuff for those who has their sigs enabled.


----------



## Curry (Jul 16, 2008)

Chauronity.. We don't have such strict rules here. People forget about it sometimes, I forget about turning off my signature a lot as well. We should remind people about it, but there's no reason to get angry 


Zarigani said:


> Hey, what happened Curry? Was the quality too bad?



No, it wasn't that, I just can't work with that stock. I'm sorry, I made like 6 signatures but I wasn't satisfied with the result. I'm sure Vervex will make you something way better. =)


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2008)

:/ 

Trust me, the world is an evil place where people always forget to turn the sig off .... they'll never learn. Never *with a high pitch voice* 

lol. 

(that's how i feel thought) 

@ byaku


----------



## vervex (Jul 16, 2008)

*Zarigani*

Curry's task wasn't an easy one... But anyway, here's what I have to give with that stock. The colors turned out to be more pinkish than I wanted XD


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 16, 2008)

hi guys can i get a set made of this



avi = standard senior size
some nice effects and a border would be neat

sig = vertical, any size you think would be best
again, nice effects and a border would be awesome

oh and if the text at the top gets in your way, please erase it, thank you


----------



## Sabint (Jul 16, 2008)

*Can you help me*

Ok... I know that you work hard for everyone. I want a nice avatar with ichigo kurosaki-kun XD. I'd like my name there and if you can do a nice background. I know i ask for too much but do it if you have time and you want to help me. Have a nice day!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2008)

Sabint said:


> Ok... I know that you work hard for everyone. I want a nice avatar with ichigo kurosaki-kun XD. I'd like my name there and if you can do a nice background. I know i ask for too much but do it if you have time and you want to help me. Have a nice day!



You can't ask for anything yet.  You need to have 300 posts. So just post around for a while and then you can come back later. 

Also, when you ask for an avatar you have to provide the artists with a stock image to work with.

Easy right?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 16, 2008)

KY runs this bitch


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to let you know Tina, I did *Mail Jeevas*'s request already, so she can be taken off the list.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> KY runs this bitch



 No I don't. I just happen to view this topic regularly(and that's normal if you requested something) and so I end up helping with the rules since I know them. Saves trouble for vervex to have to explain it to people again and Curry too(and any of the other artists here also). So if I see it first I will say it. 

Speaking of which, you forgot to turn your sig off.  Don't worry, we all forget at some point pretty much....just edit it back out if you can.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 16, 2008)

oh shit sorry about that


----------



## Hellion (Jul 16, 2008)

Ava: The standard Senior size, with borders.

Sig: Vertical with borders.

As for the color scheme anything that makes the pic bold and makes it pop.


----------



## Creator (Jul 16, 2008)

Sakura said:


> You have to wait a bit, Creator. =)





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Sorry.  You just have to wait until they decide to open it again.
> 
> You know I like you, Creator, and consider you a friend.  So I'm not trying to be mean with my post there....just being reasonable.



Its okay, i understand. Thank you. X3

But i claim the first sketch request from Konflikti's, when i can make a request.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 16, 2008)

chauronity said:


> :/
> 
> Trust me, the world is an evil place where people always forget to turn the sig off .... they'll never learn. Never *with a high pitch voice*
> 
> ...



O.M.G. That is amazing. HOW do you guys do it???


----------



## konflikti (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto, any details about you?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Kyasurin Yakuto, any details about you?



I'll PM you some. XD


----------



## Yosha (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a request for chauron. I am not worried about the time it would take, since I have no where to be, so take your time. 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" and "The Greatest"

Everything else is up to you, chauron. Please and Thank you XD


----------



## konflikti (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto:


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 16, 2008)

wow in a mtter of two hours a masterpiece has been created


----------



## Curry (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys.. I appreciate the comments but please don't spam our shop. Let's keep it business-like. It's already hard to move through pages because there's too much spam. Thanks.


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a question, not a request. Do most of your sigs and avy backgrounds, etc made with different brushes? Or is there something else? Just got photoshop a while back and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Kyasurin Yakuto:



Oooo....that's pretty cool. 

Thanks.  +rep


----------



## vervex (Jul 16, 2008)

My my, I'm so doing Kaze's set!!! I RESERVE IT!!!!  - Raptor Kamina's too XD

@Konflikti
hey great sketch! You made KY's scar really badass!! I always thought of it was plain and normal, now it looks kinda cool 




*Everyone*
As Curry said, we really appreciate your encouragements, and I don't mind them that much, but it would be nice in... smaller amounts? I appreciate the interventions to tell a member he cannot ask a requests since they are polite and helpful, but discussions are not welcome here. A nice "oh guys, good luck with your work" is fine in my book, as long as it's not followed by a conversation or that is doesn't come back daily. We know you like us, and we love you too. Not posting so often and flooding our shop under tons of messages is a sign of respect for our work. Thank you.


----------



## vervex (Jul 16, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Cam (manga coloration)
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
- 
Kamishiro Yuki (manga coloration)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Uchiha Sasuke
xxrokudaimexx
Yariko
Cardboard Tube Knight
_Raptor Kamina - vervex's_
Kaze
Masanari
Arashi Kazama
Hollow'd Heart
Irvine Kinneas
Creator
KuronoX54
_Roy - chauronity's_


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Ava: The standard Senior size, with borders.
> 
> Sig: Vertical with borders.
> 
> As for the color scheme anything that makes the pic bold and makes it pop.




i really liked that stock, hope you like the result 





EDIT: just saw that vervex was doing your request :S:S:S

sry vervex......


----------



## vervex (Jul 16, 2008)

^
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
*CRIES*

I was gonna do something so nice   

That's why you have to RESERVE your sigs Yuurei before taking them! >:[

and turn off your sig 

By the way, Kaze wanted a VERTICAL sig dear.

Arg. I'll finish the one I just started then, in case he complains.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn, the tag yuurei's wearing is hot smex.

@ masanari: 

Ok, roger that. Tomorrow i'll have a little trip to Sweden, but i'll try to finish it before the saturday.



LiveFire said:


> I have a question, not a request. Do most of your sigs and avy backgrounds, etc made with different brushes? Or is there something else? Just got photoshop a while back and trying to figure it out.



We can use the textures too. 

And then there are the avatars where arent really anything else than a background texture and the main pic, nothing else. But that's not all the textures have to give. In fact, almost every of my signatures has abstract lighting textures (c4d renders or pictures of galaxies, aurora borealis, lightnings, etc) that are blend into pic and give extremely nice feeling into a tag. The textures are used for lighting purposes (ofcourse they are adjusted later on with curves tools etc. rendered lights). 

Brushing (airbrushing) is used in every tag, but i dont like to use any other brushes than photoshop defaults (with major adjustments -- gives different looks) and a few selected grunge brushes (such as splattery or industrial brushes). Even the defaults can give you such splendid outcome if the effect is built really well and the tools used correctly (in the right way). 

This'll tell you how to manipulate a photo with overlay textures... can be used on the sig backgrounds etc too



Here's a good one. Look the fire part for example, to see how textures work.



And so on. You'll find more with google.


----------



## vervex (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kaze*
Here's a hem... 2nd set  Seems like both Yuurei and me got excited and started doing it  Lucky you  - Whichever you use, credit the shop!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 16, 2008)

A set, please.

*Stock:*  (just Hitsugaya)

*Size:* Banner - 400 x 150, Avatar - 130 x 130


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 16, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> *CRIES*
> 
> ...



sry, the last post i saw was page 93. then when i posted i saw that there was one more page :/


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 16, 2008)

Set request.

Ava: 125x125
Sig: 400x150

Stock:


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Reload*
> Good choice of stock  Death
> 
> Here is it! Hope you like.


Beautifully done as always V. Reps and credit


----------



## Curry (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Sabint, please don't forget to turn off the sig =)


Yariko said:


> Hy!
> 
> 
> *avy*:150X150 with the kitty on Naruto's belt and the seal
> *sig*:...not too big...what looks good



I hope you'll like the set! =)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sabint (Jul 17, 2008)

why should i turn off my sig???


----------



## Curry (Jul 17, 2008)

Because it's a rule here. I'd appreciate it if you read the first post at least once before posting. Otherwise, you're just being rude.


----------



## Sabint (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh sorry i'm an incurable idiot


----------



## Creator (Jul 17, 2008)

*Type:* Signature

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Maximum sig size

*Text:* Tsunadism
Credit konflikti - Sketch
Credit Steam2005 - Coloring
Credit (Whoever makes the sig) - Sig

*Other:* Nothing else to add but make it look smexy. X3


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 17, 2008)

Sakura said:


> Hey Sabint, please don't forget to turn off the sig =)
> 
> 
> I hope you'll like the set! =)
> ...





thanksX3..I like it

but I have a question..should I credit you..or the shop?


----------



## Curry (Jul 17, 2008)

Whatever you do is fine with me. =)


----------



## Curry (Jul 17, 2008)

Arashi Kazama said:


> A set, please.
> 
> *Stock:*  (just Hitsugaya)
> 
> *Size:* Banner - 400 x 150, Avatar - 130 x 130



I hope you'll like it =)


*Spoiler*: __ 



;
;


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was wondering could some one make me a set with a vertical sig out of this  text: WALE!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sexy curry is sexy 

anyway, 
what about the sketch I requested?


----------



## Arti (Jul 19, 2008)

Requesting a Sig

Sig Size - 500x250px or less/more...
Avy - 150x150px
Thanks You pek

[EDIT]
Curry is Sexy indeed


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2008)

Requesting a set by chauronity 

Stock

Sig

Size: whatever seems right

Text: Fallout 3

Avy

Size: 150 x 150


----------



## Curry (Jul 19, 2008)

.:Arti:. said:


> Requesting a Sig
> 
> Sig Size - 500x250px or less/more...
> Avy - 150x150px
> ...



I hope you'll like it! =)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vervex (Jul 19, 2008)

*Cam*

Finally! Sorry for the delay ^^ Been busy, been lazy. But here it is, and I hope you'll like it  Death the Kid colored!


----------



## Cam (Jul 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Cam*
> 
> Finally! Sorry for the delay ^^ Been busy, been lazy. But here it is, and I hope you'll like it  Death the Kid colored!





That's amazing vervex,it was well worth the wait.


----------



## vervex (Jul 19, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Hollow'd Heart (manga coloration)
T-Rex (young Sasuke sketch)
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Uchiha Sasuke
xxrokudaimexx
Cardboard Tube Knight
_Raptor Kamina - vervex's_
Masanari
Hollow'd Heart
Irvine Kinneas
Creator
KuronoX54
_Roy - chauronity's_
S P O T
Hisagi


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 19, 2008)

That set you made for cam was simply beautiful, it actually makes me appreciate death the kid


----------



## vervex (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Max!

*Hollow'd Heart*
Do you still want your coloration? and if so, could you provide me with a colored version of that character? I stopped reading Bleach a while ago.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah here: or  since i can't remember the stock i gave you


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 19, 2008)

Creator said:


> *Type:* Signature
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...




gave it a try, hope you like it


----------



## Creator (Jul 19, 2008)

Yuurei said:


> gave it a try, hope you like it



I love it. 

Thank you.


----------



## vervex (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hollow'd Heart*

Here it is  Don't forget to credit the shop/me if you use it in your FC!


----------



## Springlake (Jul 19, 2008)

The pair of colorations you just posted really makes me remember why the wait is well worth it Vervex


----------



## chauronity (Jul 19, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I have a request for chauron. I am not worried about the time it would take, since I have no where to be, so take your time.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...





Enjoy + credit


----------



## Yosha (Jul 19, 2008)

Amazing, chauron pek Thanks


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello again!
I'm here to request a set in honor of the Avatar's final episode.
Stock:  
Could I get the avy to have the first stock and the sig to use the 2nd stock please? If that's a problem just let me know.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome set makers are awesome set makers 

*Avatar*
standard senior member size
one of each of them if you could

*Signature*
whatever size works


----------



## vervex (Jul 20, 2008)

*T-Rex*
Here's your requested sketch... a baby Sasuke speedpainting  Hope you like!


----------



## Curry (Jul 20, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2008)

The cuteness is overwhelming


----------



## Arti (Jul 20, 2008)

Sakura said:


> I hope you'll like it! =)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yes It looks Lovely Thank you <333


----------



## Curry (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad you like it, Arti! <3

I'll try to make some more sigs today =)


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> Requesting a set by chauronity
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


----------



## Springlake (Jul 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> *T-Rex*
> Here's your requested sketch... a baby Sasuke speedpainting  Hope you like!


Just one more thing on Vervex list


----------



## vervex (Jul 20, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Uchiha Sasuke
xxrokudaimexx
ardboard Tube Knight
_Raptor Kamina - vervex's_
Hollow'd Heart
Irvine Kinneas
KuronoX54
S P O T
Hisagi
Reizhan
Arashi Kazama
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Sakura's_
Gatsu-Kun

----

Glad you liked the baby Sasuke guys


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2008)

chauronity said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thats awesome 

thanks


----------



## Jesus (Jul 22, 2008)

vervex said:


> *T-Rex*
> Here's your requested sketch... a baby Sasuke speedpainting  Hope you like!



:amazed...



...



that is so awesome!   thank you so much. *has a T-Rex X Sasuke fanart *


----------



## Quagles (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like a set please 

Avatar:
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 (Senior member, and I don't even meet requirements and I'm a slow poster so just take your time.)

Same picture for sig as avatar but size 460x200 or something if that works.

Otherwise just do what you want, as I know anything you do ends up looking good anyways  Thanks.

Edit: It did work right after I posted and it haven't been removed ._. Oh well it's working again now.


----------



## Curry (Jul 23, 2008)

Please provide us with a *working* link to the image.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 23, 2008)

holy crap I had to scroll back five pages to find requests. Can we not have discussions in this thread? Or quoting when saying thanks. Thanks =)

I'll take Cardboard Tube Knight and Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke :


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 23, 2008)

WOOOOOWEEEEE SO KAWAIIIII THANK U SO MUCH1!!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 23, 2008)

*Type:* Banner
*Stock:* 
*Text:* Saber
*Size:* Whatever looks right.

And a matching avatar; 130x130. Thanks.


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. (Death the Kid Sketch)

I hope you'll like it =)


----------



## konflikti (Jul 24, 2008)

magXD said:


> holy crap I had to scroll back five pages to find requests. Can we not have discussions in this thread? Or quoting when saying thanks. Thanks =)
> 
> I'll take Cardboard Tube Knight and Uchiha Sasuke



Or we could have link to request post on the list. If Vervex has time.


----------



## Curry (Jul 24, 2008)

I think cutting down on the discussion is better option. I already asked for it two pages ago. =)

I can say that I will neg anyone with my new Divine powers if he's going to spam this place


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2008)

Ava: Senior size

Sig: Vertical as big as you can make it.

Colors: I trust you guys


----------



## Curry (Jul 24, 2008)

STOP IT AT ONCE BOTH OF YOU.

I wish I had powers to delete messages. D:


----------



## Cair (Jul 24, 2008)

Request for Sakura. pek


Stock: 


Sig: Size 425x300 with 'The Dark Knight' for text. Do what you want after. 

Avy: Senior size would be awesome. 


Thank you!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 24, 2008)

Avater: 100 x 100


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this to small to use to make an avatar?

Stock: X

If not then just do what you want. Colors need to be the colors on him, you can add whatever text you want 

Mag xD would you mind making it? if not anyone else can do it


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 25, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight:


----------



## vervex (Jul 25, 2008)

*Konflikti and Mag*
It's easy, you just take the user's name and make an advanced search  You copy paste his name and find all the posts posted by the user in this thread and voil?, usually the last is the one you want ^^

- - -

I'm taking Kaze's request.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy shit! Thank you so much, I am going to use that right now actually!


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 26, 2008)

oh!
do they make avatars and stuff here?
coolie ^^


----------



## Curry (Jul 26, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> oh!
> do they make avatars and stuff here?
> coolie ^^


Yes we do avatars and stuff here. Please turn off your signature and read the first post for rules on asking for graphics. If there's nothing you want to request from us, please refrain from spamming this place, too. =)



xxrokudaimexx said:


> I hope its ok cause my old request wasn't done so I just want a clean line art for this please.
> 
> 
> 
> reps and credits meaning I want it all transparent.


Please read the rules in the first post. We aren't doing transparencies here. There are other shops for that and I'm sure they'll take your request. Our thread is for creative work only and cleaning the lineart for you is in no way creative. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Curry (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad, then. =) As I said, there's no reason to fret, there are other people willing to do the transparency for you. Here, I can give you two links: 

Ichiban-nin

Link removed

=)


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, Konfikti-Sama, are you taking sketch requests right now? =o


----------



## konflikti (Jul 27, 2008)

I think we are still closed on the sketch side. ((I don't really know about that Claymore sketch though. Seemed unintresting to me. :| 

Besides that, some references for Baccano would be nice. Also, lovers scene? ))


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 27, 2008)

'Kay, then. I'll come back...later. 8D

Good luck!


----------



## vervex (Jul 28, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
xxrokudaimexx
_Raptor Kamina - vervex's_
Hollow'd Heart
Irvine Kinneas
KuronoX54
S P O T
Hisagi
Reizhan
Arashi Kazama
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Sakura's_
Gatsu-Kun
_Aishiteru - Sakura's_

- - -

@rokudaime
You're still waiting for your set right? Well even if sketches and colorings would be open, you couldn't ask for them. You asked for a set already. You gotta wait a week to ask for something else from the day you receive your set. READ THE FIRST POST PLEASE!


*Once Yuki and Nocta's sketches will have been done, I'll re-open the sketches and colorations requests.*


----------



## Creator (Jul 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Once Yuki and Nocta's sketches will have been done, I'll re-open the sketches and colorations requests.*



Good. 

I has several to be listed.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 28, 2008)

Creator said:


> Good.
> 
> I has several to be listed.



Several? You remember that it can only be one request at a time right? Just reminding. ^^;

By the way, does anyone have the time thing about when we can all request again?

I know mine isn't until sometime around mid-August though. August 17 or somewhere around there from my memory. And well, obviously not until the sketches open again. XD


----------



## General (Jul 28, 2008)

Will you make me a sig and avatar set?



Make the avatar 150X150 please.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll take Irvine Kinneas.


----------



## Curry (Jul 28, 2008)

Frajosg is away for some time.

Again, please turn this thread into a discussion thread. Thanks. =)


----------



## Countach (Jul 28, 2008)

hi tina  .


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 28, 2008)

My first request ever. I've read the first page a few times, and I'm sorry if I break a rule or something. T___T I'd prefer if *Blooming Cosmo* did my request, but I won't be agitated whatsoever if someone else does it. I'd just like an effect that I've seen BC do with her sets.

Well, here goes . . . ><'



*AVATAR*
*SIZE:* 150 x 150 pixels
*TEXT:* None
*BORDERS:* 2-3px white/very light orange solid border, then a 1px dotted border, black/grey/whatever (whatever colour that will fit)
*EFFECTS:* Simple, but not too simple...Complicated, but not too complicated. You know? I don't want it to look like it's been tampered with too much. Colour enhancing is just lovely. Not too dark or too bright, please.
*OTHER:* Please keep the boy and the girl in the avatar. Ignore the ferris wheel in this case for the avatar, but a little bit of it should be visible. I want the size of the people to be as big as possible, but not so big that it looks cramped.

*SIGNATURE*
*SIZE:* 550-400 x 200-300 pixels (or whatever you think fits best | Horizontal sig)
*TEXT:* Let's ride that and kiss at the top
*BORDERS:* Same as avatar
*EFFECTS:* Same as avatar
*OTHER:* Please make sure the text on the right of the stock is showing and keep it in the background. Doesn't mean that you can't override it with the text that you'll be inserting. In fact, please do, but I'd like the original text peaking out a little. :3 Make the focal point (the girl and boy) to the left and make the style the same as the avatar. One thing thing I dislike is a lack of consistency in sets, but anywhooo. XD


This is basically how I want my set to look like (I'm more aiming for the Sakura icon for the style. It's really simple, but it looks like it was enhanced a little):

*Spoiler*: _Blooming Cosmo's Otani set for basye_ 









Thank you so much for your time. I'm not in any hurry, so you can prioritize other people's sets. If you guys have any questions or need things to be cleared up, just ask.

​


*EDIT: FIXED BROKEN LINKS.*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 29, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Set request.



Here:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2008)

Mrs.Lovett said:


> Here:


I love you soooooooo much.

Rep is coming!


----------



## vervex (Jul 29, 2008)

@General
The stock does not work.

@Countach
Hello.


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 29, 2008)

Been a while since I been here. Anyway as you can tell by my avy the stock is where I got my avy. I love the colors in the pic, just want it to look prettier.

Ahem, anyway, 150 x 150 avy please of Loveless's head (pink haired guy).


For the sig, I would like to be able to see all the pic, if you can remove the icons or something it would be great. Also take the text off if you can. Just make the sig smaller maybe 400 x 250, and the background prettier.


----------



## vervex (Jul 29, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Been a while since I been here. Anyway as you can tell by my avy the stock is where I got my avy. I love the colors in the pic, just want it to look prettier.
> 
> Ahem, anyway, 150 x 150 avy please of Loveless's head (pink haired guy).
> 
> ...



Remove the icons?

That's not a stock, that's a screenshot of a desktop. We don't work with that material, and we don't reconstruct pictures. We do signatures from provided stocks that are good quality.

Request refused.


----------



## General (Jul 29, 2008)

There, sorry about that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 30, 2008)

Signature+Avatar request for, preferably, _chauronity_ or _peK_, though certainly not limited to.


*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 




*Stock*: X
*Size*: 350 x 100. Doesn't have to be this size, exactly, but keep it small.
*Text*: _none_ (Though if it looks too empty, throw 'Dirty Harry' in there.)
*Borders*: Thick and white.
*Other*: As long as the girl's face is included, I'm fine with it.



*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




*Stock*: X
*Size*: 150 x 150
*Text*: _none_
*Borders*: Thick and white. 1px, dotted borders, if you see fit.
*Other*: As long as the girl's face is included, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Creator (Jul 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Several? You remember that it can only be one request at a time right? Just reminding. ^^;
> 
> By the way, does anyone have the time thing about when we can all request again?
> 
> I know mine isn't until sometime around mid-August though. August 17 or somewhere around there from my memory. And well, obviously not until the sketches open again. XD



I know. I has a long term plan. 

The time keepers is on holiday for 3 weeks or so, so you need to check his last post for the reminder.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

I must ask, will my set be done soon, because i'll be set matching soon so when that happens, you can take your time as long as its done before the 14 o.0


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, better stock this time.



150 x 150 avy of Ed's head please.

For the sig just do your magic as you normally do, I'm sure it will come out nice. Also could you make the pic a littler smaller but not much, I want it to take up a good bit of room. Thanks.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 31, 2008)

*Request - Closed no responses.*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll take KuronoX54 & Arashi Kazama


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 1, 2008)

Arashi Kazama:


----------



## vervex (Aug 1, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
xxrokudaimexx
Raptor Kamina - vervex's
KuronoX54
S P O T
Hisagi
Reizhan
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Sakura's_
Gatsu-Kun
_Aishiteru - Sakura's_
LiveFire


----------



## vervex (Aug 1, 2008)

*Raptor Kamina*
Here it is  Don't forget to credit<3






- - -
Btw, what is S P O T's new nickname?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 1, 2008)

^Gentleman


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 2, 2008)

KuronoX54


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 2, 2008)

Whee, last had a fulfilled request on 7/12/08, and so it has been over two weeks and I can request another lovely set. 

*Stocks: *Note - Yes, there are two of them. I leave the decision of which you want to use for the signature and which you want to use for the avatar to whoever decides to pick this up. I'll just be happy if you use both of them separately. :3


*Avatar size:* 170 x 190 pixels.
*Signature size: *Whatever you want as long as it is under 450 pixels tall.
Don't have any other specifics. Have fun? XD


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you vervex 

it looks amazing


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 2, 2008)

Set request 

Sig+Avatar stock:

Sig text: I'm still awake for you
Avatar Text: Una
Avatar size: 125x125
Sig Size: 400x125

Thanks in advance. =D


----------



## vervex (Aug 2, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
xxrokudaimexx
Gentleman
Hisagi
Reizhan
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Curry's_
Gatsu-Kun
_Aishiteru - Curry's_
LiveFire
Yakushi Kabuto
Ununhexium
_Vyse - Curry's_
Tara
Reincarnation


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm S P O T, and I apologize for not telling you before I went on vacation that I was getting a name change.


----------



## Curry (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there guys, I'm back so you can request from me again. =)


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a question, Curry-sama . . . will you be doing my request since it says so on the updated list? And where is Blooming Cosmo these days? I haven't seen her around lately.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2008)

Request for either Curry or Vervex.

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Border('s):* Thin black, thin gray, dotted, and no border
*Scheme:* Some complimentary colors placed, along with a faded look such as this one here [].


----------



## Curry (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh, I see Hikaru no Go - I'm taking this. <3 Best manga <3

@Aishi: Yep, that's right, though you'll have to wait a bit


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 4, 2008)

Aw, I saw that you posted, so I thought you put up my set. 

No problem. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2008)

Curry said:


> Oooh, I see Hikaru no Go - I'm taking this. <3 Best manga <3



I know, one of my favorite titles - I look forward to it. Thank you Curry.


----------



## Curry (Aug 4, 2008)

Now turn off your signature and wait patiently <3


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2008)

Gah, it's been so long I had forgotten that rule. My apologies, Curry (or were you talking to me? Leaves the rest to PM's so as to not spam).


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra: The avatar on the guy on the right

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Add text 'Soul Eater' on the signature (New text, not the one already on the picture)

Thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

May i work here as a HQ stock provider?


----------



## Curry (Aug 4, 2008)

Please PM Vervex and me about it.

=)


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 4, 2008)

can i get a set please ^^
*Stock :*

*Text* *"The Ghost"*


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

@Curry: I've pmed you, do you need some stock for me to show you?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

/edit
she edited her post


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry....i'll edit it.


----------



## vervex (Aug 4, 2008)

Hikaru no Go is so nice indeed!!! Damn you Curry for being so fast ;_;


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry for the spam but

*congratz on page 1oo Vervex *


----------



## vervex (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh oh, it's true that it's worth spamming 
Just once though!

BACK TO WORK PEOPLE!! WE HAVE A LOTTA REEEQQQUEESSTTTSSS!!!!!! 

Ok, I'm taking a nap. Brb later :rofl


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> X


Don't know if it's even been accounted for, but just in case, disregard this request, unless, by some chance, it's already being worked on.


----------



## vervex (Aug 5, 2008)

Why Larry?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh wow, 100 pages- um, because I'm unsure of the stock I've provided. Might drop by with a request later, once things have slowed down too.


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

As a Blenderite, I feel a strong urge to spam my way to the 2000th post. 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

GO GO GO TO 2K


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

YOU CAN DO IT CURRY


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

THE URGE IS STRONG I FEEL LIKE IN THE AGONY


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

Curry, Do EET <3 we support you 100%


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

*makes a bunch of "GO CURRY" signs* GO CURRY! 

WE BELIEVE IN YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL YOU GUYS WON'T BELIEVE WHAT JUST HAPPENED  I NEED A SCREEN SHOT BECAUSE YOU WON'T BELIEVE ME


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

I went from 1990 to 2000 by sheer willpower 

NOT PHOTOSHOPPED 



Blenderite's power ;___;


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

OH SHI--

CURRY TOOK 2K


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

WHAT???


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

wait WTF happened??


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

I NO RITE


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

NO SRSLY 

wtf happened there?


it did it again


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

2,000 GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol it's very strange, I keep getting this error. Right now I'm at 2009 post.  I posted a thread in the Q&C section.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

.... guys

vervex is gunna kill us. We just spammed a whole page D:


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

But here it says 2001 

True...

we must run away from vervy. 

I think she's gonna kill me for calling her that


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

Hex-chan

Tina will definantly chase you for calling *her* a him XD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

EDIT EDIT EDIT

half-asleep mistake D:


----------



## Curry (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay guys, enough spamming. <3 (Though I keep getting this 10 posts error, it's there ALL THE TIME)


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, true.

We must take it to OTHER DEPARTMENTS


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

and AWAY WE GO <3


---
fuckin ten post error thinggy again o0


edit:

O HAY I GOT THE 2k POST haha didnt notice o.o;


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

YES <3

Omg congrats =O


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

okay ya srsly we gotta stop XD


hex, lets continue our "talk" in the Near FC and stop spamming this lovely garden with our shit


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

Of course 

I'm probably gonna be neg'd tomorrow


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

me too there goes my newly acquired Ascendant-ness 

----

tina dont kill us... please o_o


----------



## vervex (Aug 5, 2008)

Guys 

Curry, you failed, you got the 2001st 



Okay, back to work!!! no jokes!!!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 5, 2008)

VERVEX!
can i request...? 


*type: *avatar
*stock: *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*size: *125x125
*text: *none
*other:* just the face please and can you be a little creative for me? thankies :3

*type: *signature
*stock: *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*text:* ~WakingUpIsKnowingWhoYouReallyAre~
*size: *400x150
*other: *do whatever you want :3

thankies very much!
i shall now turn off my sig.


----------



## Creator (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a small question for Konflikti, if his still here, havent seen him here for some time. Its upsetting.  Dammits his my sketch person.  

Umm...Do you have the sketch of  saved anywhere on your PC or have the hard copy stored somewhere? Because eventually after Vervex reopens Sketch requests, i want to make a request similar to that one, so i am just making sure if you have it or not.


----------



## konflikti (Aug 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> I have a small question for Konflikti, if his still here, havent seen him here for some time. Its upsetting.  Dammits his my sketch person.
> 
> Umm...Do you have the sketch of  saved anywhere on your PC or have the hard copy stored somewhere? Because eventually after Vervex reopens Sketch requests, i want to make a request similar to that one, so i am just making sure if you have it or not.



I do. 

And I do watch this thread. There just isn't much I can do at the moment. Don't know about Baccano and I'm too lazy to actually look for it since google doesn't return reliable references for the characters.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 5, 2008)

oh konflikti can i ask, when will the sketching be open?
because i would like to sketch after my request has done and i was wondering when you are free?


----------



## konflikti (Aug 5, 2008)

Sketching will be open when the queue is empty. Which might take a while unless the other sketchers come out of the woodwork


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 5, 2008)

thankies for telling me 
i just needed to know so i can request when the time is right :3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 5, 2008)

Those two, unsorted requests are rather specific about what they want...  What's Sai doing these days?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

^ not doing sketches? XD


----------



## Creator (Aug 5, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I do.
> 
> And I do watch this thread. There just isn't much I can do at the moment. Don't know about Baccano and I'm too lazy to actually look for it since google doesn't return reliable references for the characters.



Good.  Dont delete/destroy the picture. Please.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 5, 2008)

^^Rhetorical question.

I say it's ultimatum time.


----------



## vervex (Aug 5, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Those two, unsorted requests are rather specific about what they want...  What's Sai doing these days?



Sai is quite busy with work this summer. I can ask her to take a look though.

I'm gonna do that Grimmjaw sketch tomorrow!


----------



## vervex (Aug 5, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Vervex's*
Grimmjow (Grimmjow sketch)
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
xxrokudaimexx
Gentleman
Hisagi
Reizhan
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Curry's_
Gatsu-Kun
_Aishiteru - Curry's_
LiveFire
Yakushi Kabuto
Ununhexium
_Vyse - Curry's_
Tara
Reincarnation
TatsuBonFanGirl
_Countach - vervex's_
_Ryuk - vervex's_
Dante10
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_

- - -

I need my sig makers to work a bit! Coz now there's only Mrs. Lovett being active and Curry taking some requests... :|


----------



## Countach (Aug 5, 2008)

for curry or Vervex



avy only 

size: 170x250

something epic like the itunes coldplay commercial like last time

if possible make it look like his fingers are on fire like in guitar hero when u get the 4x bonus


----------



## vervex (Aug 6, 2008)

@Countach

Do you have the same picture but less pixelized?


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Curry (Aug 6, 2008)

Tina is mad I took the Hikaru no Go request. :ho


----------



## Countach (Aug 6, 2008)

that was like the best one i could find if u cant do it i can get another pic


----------



## vervex (Aug 7, 2008)

*Grimmjow*
Here's your sketch  Hope you like <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good vervex thank you so much.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

hot damn Tina you do a good Grimmjow don't you *_*


----------



## vervex (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad you like it guys 

*Darkziroth*
I was just taking a look at your request and was wondering if you could provide me pictures of the characters in colors, so I know how to color them when the time will come, please.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

I would like a set.
Avy-150?150
Sig-any size in limits
Just make it look good.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Render:*

Id like to Request a set

Avatar: 125x125 rounded
Signature: 400x135


----------



## vervex (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so taking Ryuk's request


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

vervex said:


> I'm so taking Ryuk's request



K. Thanks                .


----------



## Countach (Aug 8, 2008)

,, , , , , , , , ,


----------



## Cair (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys seem kinda busy. I'll take off my request so you don't have to worry about so much stuff. 

Cancel please.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2008)

I just want an awesome Sketch of this Guy Badou from Dogs. That is if your doing sketches.

*Image Resources:*


----------



## vervex (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys... do you want to re-open the sketches?


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can i would like a sketch, but if not i can do with a set. 
If your not too busy.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

almost my turn for my set


which I don't even remember what stock I requested haha

oh, never mind. I see what stock I used


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

FOR CURRY IF NOT VERVEX PLS but i hope curry can do it


hey i would like to request a sig out of this pic like i want a horizontal sig so basically i kinda want u to put the whole body
 in the sig 


ava 150x200 and also 150x150 if only one size then i want 150x150 but i hope u can do both 

take all the time u need


----------



## konflikti (Aug 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Guys... do you want to re-open the sketches?



I can do other sketches but not the ones that are still on queue. Your choice.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 10, 2008)

^Ditto   .


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

hah!
can i make a cancellation to my request?
thankies :3


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 10, 2008)

avatar : 150X150, the guys face



sig:any size...just make it look good




thank's in advance


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 10, 2008)

I can cancel my set request if it'll help you guys out. You have a lot on your list.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2008)

*Requesting*

avatar and signature

stock: Link removed

take your time with it =]


----------



## Creator (Aug 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Guys... do you want to re-open the sketches?



Yes PLEASE.  I have been waiting for so long. 



konflikti said:


> I can do other sketches but not the ones that are still on queue. Your choice.



Can you do Creator's request?  Creator is somewhat a fan of your work.


----------



## vervex (Aug 10, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
xxrokudaimexx
Gentleman
Hisagi
Reizhan
Kaze
_Cair Paravel - Curry's_
Gatsu-Kun
_Aishiteru - Curry's_
LiveFire
Yakushi Kabuto
Ununhexium
_Vyse - Curry's_
Tara
Reincarnation
_Countach - vervex's_
_Ryuk - vervex's_
Dante10
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk

- - -

The sketches will be re-opened when I'll be done with my colorations.


Today I'm doing xxrokudaimexx, Gentleman and Hisagi's sigs.


----------



## Creator (Aug 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> The sketches will be re-opened when I'll be done with my colorations.



Thats awesome. 

I CALL THE FIRST SKETCH REQUEST.


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*xxrokudaimexx*
You didn't give any directives so I did something quite simple. I hope it suffice.


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*Gentleman*
Here's your set 



Quality of the pic wasn't so good, but I did it anyway.


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*Hisagi*
Here's your set!






I'm done for tonight!!!
Your turn, graphixers!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

vervex you are awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, it's time to work on some sigs and avatars.


----------



## Countach (Aug 11, 2008)

vervex said:


> *xxrokudaimexx*
> You didn't give any directives so I did something quite simple. I hope it suffice.



omg tina do u know of a tut for that


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm gonna cancel my request 

You guys have a lot on your list right now...you could use less 

It's like at the very end of the school year when they start to toss a bunch of assignments at you


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Request for Sakura. pek
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



I hope you'll like it. Sorry for the long wait, but you were unfortunate: I was away for a week and then for some three days =D

;


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> FOR CURRY IF NOT VERVEX PLS but i hope curry can do it
> 
> 
> hey i would like to request a sig out of this pic like i want a horizontal sig so basically i kinda want u to put the whole body
> ...



Okay now I need some clarifications from you:

- you included two images, which one do you want me to use?
- if you want me to make a horizontal signature there's no way I'd be able to portray the whole body in it. Didn't you mean vertical?


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> *EDIT: FIXED BROKEN LINKS.*



I hope you'll like it, dear! =)

;;
;;

;
;
;


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> Okay now I need some clarifications from you:
> 
> - you included two images, which one do you want me to use?
> - if you want me to make a horizontal signature there's no way I'd be able to portray the whole body in it. Didn't you mean vertical?



haha i alays get confused with horizontal and vertical and for the stocks i want u to use them as u wish so u can use the first as a sig or ava i dont care i want u to be creative


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay then, I'll get to it later, I have one more request before yours and then I'll take some free ones =D


----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol sorry, but no.





Vyse said:


> Request for either Curry or Vervex.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...



I hope you'll like them. =)

;;
;;


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Curry (Aug 11, 2008)

I take it that you like it?


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 11, 2008)

then uhm can u surprise me? lol sry to spam


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> I take it that you like it?



No. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding, Curry.  

   

I love it, thanks. *changing set nao* 

By now, you should have gotten my rep by now. Like it? 

♥


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Reizhan
Kaze
_Gatsu-Kun - magXD's_
LiveFire
Yakushi Kabuto
Tara
Reincarnation
_Countach - vervex's_
_Ryuk - vervex's_
Dante10
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk
_Hollow'd Heart - Curry's_
Cero
_Innocence - Curry's_

- - -

@Countach
I have this tutorial here, which is pretty much the same


----------



## Countach (Aug 11, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Countach
> I have this tutorial here, which is pretty much the same



pek **


----------



## Innocence (Aug 11, 2008)

Allright Vervex, Forget my Sketch request i made the other day. 
Ill come up with a set request for curry later since your Busy.


----------



## Creator (Aug 11, 2008)

Vervex, when can i make my sig request?  Creator has been waiting for sometime to get another smexy sig.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 11, 2008)

Curry said:


> Lol sorry, but no.
> 
> I hope you'll like them. =)
> 
> ...



Very much so, thank you. I particularly like the shade of the second, and the border is quite nice, I think I'll use that one.


----------



## Cero (Aug 11, 2008)

Set Request

Stock: x
Text: "Love" or whatever clever thing you can think up 
Avatar Size: 150x150
Signature Size: Up to you
Other: Dotted borders, or Rounded your choice


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

@Creator
I think you can do it now... does it make a month since you last sketch, or a week since your last sig? if you, so you can request.

- - -

I'm taking Reizhan, Kaze and Gatsu-Kun's requests tonight.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2008)

May i request vervex or Curry to do my request please? If it's allowed


----------



## Creator (Aug 11, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Creator
> I think you can do it now... does it make a month since you last sketch, or a week since your last sig? if you, so you can request.



I was able to make a sketch request since the 7th of July. 

Funnily enough, i made my last sig request on the same day. 

So i have a request for Konflikti. 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



I want a CreatorTsunadeJun picture.

*Simple version*

Tsunade and Jun looking smexy, kissing each other while i lean against a tree with one knee up and taking notes as my face is cover by Tsunade's Hokage hat. 

*Detail*


I am leaning against a tree wearing a normal clothes (Your interpretation), with Tsunade's Hokage hat covering my face/eyes, with one of my knees up and taking notes. 
Tsunade has to be wearing a smexy school girl uniform much like this Smexy, not slutty. Tsunade should look like , basically how you drew it the first time. 
Jun has to wear a smexy Kimono. Again, smexy, not slutty. Here is a picture reference of . Draw her like that. 
Tsunade and Jun are kissing each other in . Jun is on the bottom. 
Since i am lean against a tree, its clearly outside. 

I hope it can be done. I know i am a pest.




Thank you.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 11, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Gentleman*
> Here's your set
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I really like it. If you had told me the quality was low I easily could have gotten a new stock. Thank you very much though! pek


----------



## Innocence (Aug 11, 2008)

Allright found a Good Request for Curry Or Vervex.

I want a set from this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


Avatar size: 150x150
Sig Size: Doesnt matter
Text: Trying to Enjoy Life

Want some reds in there and i want it to still have that old look if you know what i mean.


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

@Creator
Sketch requests are still closed though :| It's okay for a set but not a sketch yet.

@Curry
You're quite popular these days!!


----------



## Innocence (Aug 11, 2008)

Edited post so that i can get the set as soon as possible from Curry _OR_ Vervex.
If you have the time.


----------



## Cero (Aug 11, 2008)

Curry and Vervex are amazing though pek


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*Reizhan*
Here's your set  Don't forget to credit!


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*Kaze*
Here's your set  Hope you like! <3






@Gatsu-Kun
Your stock doesn't work anymore.


----------



## vervex (Aug 11, 2008)

*LiveFire*
Here's your set! Don't forget to credit 





- - -

I'm done for tonight!


----------



## Countach (Aug 11, 2008)

triple post


----------



## vervex (Aug 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> triple post



who will ban the super vibrator?


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2008)

You speak the truth


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tina I just got your Rank joke =D I'm so slow.


----------



## Countach (Aug 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> who will ban the super vibrator?



 **


----------



## Curry (Aug 12, 2008)

Curry is busy with requests  I guess it's because I post here more, though it's been like a month or more since I posted anything in SotW 

If I don't go to the pools today, I'll finish all the requests. =) 

I'm glad you guys liked what I posted for you earlier! <3


----------



## Quagles (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the set, it's great  ill use it in a short while and cred for it ofc.


----------



## Creator (Aug 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Creator
> Sketch requests are still closed though :| It's okay for a set but not a sketch yet



Can i atleast keep it there until the requests are open?


----------



## chauronity (Aug 12, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> *Render:*
> 
> Id like to Request a set
> 
> ...



I'll do this quickly. 

edit: here 





I didnt put any text decoration into it, even thought it'd look better that way.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll rep as soon as i find out who's doing my set. i cannot wait pek


----------



## chauronity (Aug 12, 2008)

I cant find any requests  ;_______________; 

maybe the checklist should include the links to the original request?

Kinda like ...

Signatures and avatars:
- chauronity [link to post]
- a random guy [link to post]
- james dean [link to post]

Colorings: 
- 
- xoxoxo [link to post]


----------



## Curry (Aug 12, 2008)

You can make such a list for yourself if you want to. =)

Seriously, Advanced Search works magic.


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2008)

You could do mine chauron


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm cancelling my request.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Kaze*
> Here's your set  Hope you like! <3
> 
> 
> ...





use that one instead 

just use the colors of him, and the text can be "The North Wind"


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 12, 2008)

cancel my request


----------



## Curry (Aug 13, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Allright found a Good Request for Curry Or Vervex.
> 
> I want a set from this.
> 
> ...



I hope you'll like what I prepared for you =)


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys.

Can you please make a set with the following stock? I don't have anything in particular in mind, but just be sure to give the avy dotted borders .


----------



## Innocence (Aug 13, 2008)

Curry said:


> I hope you'll like what I prepared for you =)


OMFG
I'm speechless.
Thanks <3


----------



## vervex (Aug 13, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Gatsu-Kun - magXD's_
Yakushi Kabuto
Tara
Reincarnation
_Countach - vervex's_
_Ryuk - vervex's_
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk
Cero
Raiden
_Kiba - Curry's_
Mishudo


- - -

@Chauronity
It's enough of a pain doing the list already... just use the advance search, it works all the time and it takes you 2 seconds!

@Dante10
Have some respect for our shop please, your request has been done already! >:[


----------



## Curry (Aug 13, 2008)

I can take YK, she always comes up with good stock.

Uchiha Sasuke just requested a set at Hana's shop, so I don't know if I want to make him another one right away..


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 13, 2008)

np curry i can wait its no biggy


----------



## vervex (Aug 13, 2008)

@Curry
As long as they don't request the very same set, we do it.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sry about canceling i didnt see my request thx for the set


----------



## Kiba (Aug 13, 2008)

Avatar & Signature For Curry 
Stocklickie
Avatar: close up to Nia face round border please & regular border
Colors:up to you

Signature: same stock oh yeah want vertical signature
border:same as above
colors:up to you 
other: well picture has hearts in the backround i wan't more hearts in it 
*oh yeah make it as girlyest you can *

And don't worry take your time i requested avatar & sig at yuki shop ^_^


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys 
Well last time I requested here,I didn't give a stock that gave a "special" feeling or any oomph,so I hope this one does good for you guys.


A set please,I'm going for pretty much a happeh set,and just,take your time and go wild,it's worth the wait


----------



## fraj (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anybody been updating the art list around here anymore ? I cant find my post -_-


----------



## Creator (Aug 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Has anybody been updating the art list around here anymore ? I cant find my post -_-



For some bezzar reason, your latest update on a post cant be found. :S

You have to go back further.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Frajosg, your last update was made on 6/30/08 (page 83 or something) I believe this is it



frajosg said:


> *Duffman notes*
> 
> *Urahara Kisuke – 04/18/2008
> Ryuk - 04/30/2008
> ...


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 17, 2008)

hisagi uhm this is page 106


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

........ *edits*


----------



## Creator (Aug 17, 2008)

Vervex, when are the sketches going to open again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats what I want to know


----------



## vervex (Aug 18, 2008)

When I'll be done


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 18, 2008)

Guys stop pestering Tina or she'll never open it up  

not that i speak for her or anything O.o


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2008)

The shop is in need of more workers


----------



## vervex (Aug 18, 2008)

Indeed. My graphixers are all absent it seems. If any good sig makers want to apply... feel free. I'll personally work on the list tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

you can do mine if you want vervex  just wanted try curry never had sig & avatar by curry xd


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Back for another request. 

*Avy/Sig Request for Curry, Vervex or Chauronity *

*Avatar*
Image: 
Size: 125 x 125
Text: BH
Border: Creator's Choice

*Signature*
Image: 
Size: Creator's Choice
Text: Brandon Heat
Border: Creator's Choice 
Other: Have an interesting style to it.

I have no personal preference on who does the request out of the three. Whoever has time to take my request will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 18, 2008)

Tina if you want I will help out here 


But i'm not perfect =/ its your call


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 18, 2008)

Can I request again?

If so...

I'd like a signature with this skull one one side, kind of faded looking (Mirror Heaven & Earth Change) but with a silver helmet instead of green. 

And then this character on the opposite side, from the collar up ()

I would like the background to be silver metallic please.

Thank you!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Vervex/Tina, can I cash my set that uses nude stock? First, I gotta know whose gonna do it. I can't post it obviously. Its artistic nudity, not pornographic. XD.


----------



## Curry (Aug 19, 2008)

If I remember correctly, even artistic nudity isn't permitted on NF. And we're not making sigs that would be used on other sites.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I request a manga panel (that has been made transparent) coloration?


----------



## Creator (Aug 19, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Can I request a manga panel (that has been made transparent) coloration?



Not until Vervex gives the go ahead. There is a long wait list.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 19, 2008)

Gatsukun-


----------



## Curry (Aug 20, 2008)

*I'm happy to announce that afire007 is a new gfxer at our shop =) He has some nice skills and an unique style, so please don't be afraid to request a set from him! 

Welcome! It's nice to see you on our team! *


Tina is going to be away for some time, and I won't be here till Sunday, most probably, so some of you will have to wait a little more for your sets and other things. I hope you can cope with us! =)


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Aug 20, 2008)

Can i request for a sig?

()

Do what you want,i dont mind at all.I'm too lazy to make for myself.


----------



## afire007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Can i request for a sig?
> 
> ()
> 
> Do what you want,i dont mind at all.I'm too lazy to make for myself.





Brandon Heat said:


> Back for another request.
> 
> *Avy/Sig Request for Curry, Vervex or Chauronity *
> 
> ...





Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Can I request again?
> 
> If so...
> 
> ...


Ill have all of yours done by today

Will be editing this post for all 3 of you as well when there done:
*
Kuchiki Rukia*:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava:
Sig:




*Brandon Heat*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava:
Sig:
or


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2008)

grats to afire007 for job at the shop


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Aug 20, 2008)

afire007 said:


> *
> Kuchiki Rukia*:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Well that was fast, thank you afire!.You r pro


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

way to go aWall afire  


congratz to tina for the new member <333


----------



## afire007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> way to go aWall afire
> 
> 
> congratz to tina for the new member <333





Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Well that was fast, thank you afire!.You r pro





Muk said:


> grats to afire007 for job at the shop



Thanks guys for the comments:

*Brandon Heat*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava:
Sig:
or




Reminder all 3 of those requests will be edited into that one post.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, interesting style you got there afire. Thanks for taking my request.


----------



## afire007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Wow, interesting style you got there afire. Thanks for taking my request.



His name is brandon heat so i thought i should give him some heat lol.

I beleive that anime is gungrave correct?  Long time since i watched it, but thought it was great.

PS: Ryouji Hirokura Your sig request was awkward lol, but ill do it.  However is that anime from black lagoon? it would be useful to know this since i would know what anime im making this sig for.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats afire007.


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2008)

Gratz !    

P.S Sorry to spam :X


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 20, 2008)

Mrs.Lovett said:


> Gatsukun-



Grazie Ms.Lovett

I love it <3


----------



## afire007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey guys
> Well last time I requested here,I didn't give a stock that gave a "special" feeling or any oomph,so I hope this one does good for you guys.
> 
> 
> A set please,I'm going for pretty much a happeh set,and just,take your time and go wild,it's worth the wait



*Mishudo*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava:

Sig:




I think i did pretty well with the stock you gave me  Even though it was black and white i managed to color it in a little, like a coloring book


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a signature/avatar request for anyone.

*Stock(s)* I have 2 I like, so pick which one would work the best.




*Avatar:*125x125 & 150x150

*Signature:* w/e looks good.

Style, and color is up to you, and yes. No text. 

Rep, credit, and thanks in return. ​


----------



## afire007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I have a signature/avatar request for anyone.
> 
> *Stock(s)* I have 2 I like, so pick which one would work the best.
> 
> ...



Ill be taking this request as well vervex and curry, the ironic part is that i was making a sig for this pic just recently rofl.  I had a totally insane idea for it.

because this is sorta spam, ill be putting the finished result in this post as well.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 21, 2008)

afire007 said:


> *Mishudo*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



lol it's mega girly 
But it's ok!
It's super great


----------



## afire007 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> lol it's mega girly
> But it's ok!
> It's super great



Lol, your request was happy, i thought u were a chick!

Made it more manly for you, you can thank me later ;D


----------



## Creator (Aug 21, 2008)

*REQUEST*
Just a sig.

*STYLE*


*STOCK*


*OTHER* No other requirements.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 21, 2008)

afire007 said:


> Lol, your request was happy, i thought u were a chick!
> 
> Made it more manly for you, you can thank me later ;D



lolwut? only chicks can be happy? 
Besides,no one has happy shizz,so I wanted it,and that picture just makes ya feel good.
and lol @ new sig


----------



## vervex (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome *afire007*!
*Some things to remember* (since I couldn't PM you):
- Always say in advance what requests you will do. I.E: "I'm taking Brandon Heat's request!" - so that no one else takes it.
- The avatars are always either 125x125 (for non senior members) or 150x150 (for senior members).
- The signatures are never bigger than 550x500px. 
- Do the requests in chronological order (starting from the top) if possible. First arrived, first served.
- Do not spam too much.
- Have fun


----------



## vervex (Aug 22, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Yakushi Kabuto
Tara
Reincarnation
_Countach - vervex's_
_Ryuk - vervex's_
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk
Cero
Raiden
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Death Note
Hollow'd Heart


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 22, 2008)

afire007 said:


> His name is brandon heat so i thought i should give him some heat lol.
> 
> I beleive that anime is gungrave correct?  Long time since i watched it, but thought it was great.
> 
> PS: Ryouji Hirokura Your sig request was awkward lol, but ill do it.  However is that anime from black lagoon? it would be useful to know this since i would know what anime im making this sig for.



The anime is Ketekyoushi Hitman Reborn!  thankies for accepting.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, Vervex/Tina, can I cash in my nude stock set? Who's gonna do it? I'll PM them the request.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2008)

Curry said:


> If I remember correctly, even artistic nudity isn't permitted on NF. And we're not making sigs that would be used on other sites.





			
				King Lloyd said:
			
		

> Hey, Vervex/Tina, can I cash in my nude stock set? Who's gonna do it? I'll PM them the request.



curry already answered your question nf isn't allowing artistic nudity outside bathhouse


----------



## vervex (Aug 23, 2008)

He can ask for a set that has artistic nudity. He just cannot wear it on this forum.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, you guys look backed up in the sig and avatar department. I shall help out since I'm free this weekend. 

Yakushi Kabuto
Tara
Reincarnation

That's where I'll start.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto*





I'll get more done after I eat. o_o

*Tara*


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi there! I'd like to request a set (signature + avatar [150×150]) from one image. No special requests/restrictions/whatever, since whatever you do is always amazing, so feel free to do whatever you want with the image. Sorry for all the whatever


[size="-2"]I hope I did everything correctly.[/size]


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 23, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Tara*



Thank you for the set  *rep*


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a request.

Type: Sig
Sixe: 365x125
Render: 
Text: .ProFound.
Colors: Match the render.
Boarder: w/e looks best
Lighting: Like in example sigs
Other: Please try to do a sig with a style similar to these. I`m not asking u to duplicate it or anything like that. Just something similar


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

vervex said:


> He can ask for a set that has artistic nudity. He just cannot wear it on this forum.



OK, so who's gonna take my request?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Reincarnation*


----------



## vervex (Aug 24, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
Kamishiro Yuki (Baccano sketch)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Countach - vervex's
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk
Cero
Raiden
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Death Note
Shamandalie
.ProFound.
Kek

- - -

@King
I will.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 24, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Yakushi Kabuto*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh, lovely as always. Thank you very much. I see you used my current sig. text again as well, nicely done. I really like the little specks of blue-green you used for the sig, by the way. :3


----------



## vervex (Aug 24, 2008)

*King Lloyd*
You asked me for a request by PM. It contained nudity but I made it so you could wear it on the forums.





It was a really beautiful painting.
Hope you like 

- - -

I'm gonna do more requests tomorrow!


----------



## Bnis (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Wow! Very artistic.
Hey vervex and Curry. How my request to join the shop? Hope to get yours answer asap. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks a ton, vervex. I woulda liked a nude versions as well, but this works quite well. Reps. I'll wear it after today.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll rep as soon as i get my request sorted.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 24, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Reincarnation*


Thanks so much u always do such great work X3


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2008)

I just changed my stock on my request and some other things in it, is that ok?


----------



## Creator (Aug 26, 2008)

Cancel my request. Apprently the stock doesnt comply with the sig rules.


----------



## Curry (Aug 26, 2008)

Your request was fine, Creator.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2008)

Curry-sama will you do my request please? I'll rep you now


----------



## Creator (Aug 26, 2008)

Curry said:


> Your request was fine, Creator.



My sig rule uses my sig, which is a violation to the sig rule as Vervex has told me. I dont mind, i will wait until the sketches are open.


----------



## vervex (Aug 26, 2008)

Curry said:


> Your request was fine, Creator.



Camel toes are not allowed on the boards.


----------



## vervex (Aug 26, 2008)

*Countach*

I've never played Guitar Hero so I wouldn't know what you really want.
Anyway, the stock's quality wasn't really good and that's why it's a bit pixelized. Hope you like anyway, and don't forget to credit!


----------



## Creator (Aug 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> Camel toes are not allowed on the boards.



Yah i know. Its all sorted. I have no more argument. Just wish the rules were even more clear and to the point. But thats just me. 

When are the sketches going to reopen. I need a sig.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2008)

I've decided to cancel my request, i deleted it.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm gonna grab Arashi Kazama and Yariko's requests. Hope no one started them. I'll try and have them up tonight. Nyah~!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 27, 2008)

Why did you take me off the list ? I was after Countach.


----------



## vervex (Aug 27, 2008)

@Ryuk
Well I went to see your request and then realized it wasn't a sig request, that it was a sketch request. Since we don't take sketches, I took it off!


----------



## Kek (Aug 27, 2008)

Avatar of their faces, 150x150.
Sig of whole pic, 367x467.

Do what you like and I guess give it a happy feel, they are friends after all. :3 And thank you!


----------



## vervex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Kamishiro Yuki*
Here's your sketch request! What is more romantic than two assassin lovers hugging in a pool of blood?


----------



## vervex (Aug 28, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Ryuk
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Yariko
Muk
Cero
Raiden
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Death Note
Shamandalie
.ProFound.
Kek
St. Jimmy
Grimmjow
K-deps


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg Tina, thanks a lot  it's gorgeous  <333333333


----------



## Countach (Aug 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> *Countach*
> 
> I've never played Guitar Hero so I wouldn't know what you really want.
> Anyway, the stock's quality wasn't really good and that's why it's a bit pixelized. Hope you like anyway, and don't forget to credit!


i dont see anything


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I would like a set.
> Avy-150?150
> Sig-any size in limits
> Just make it look good.



It is a set request, I posted stock rofl. Not a sketch.


----------



## vervex (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh sorry then... for some reason I looked in the posts history and found you asking for a sketch  I'll do that tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> Oh sorry then... for some reason I looked in the posts history and found you asking for a sketch  I'll do that tonight or tomorrow



Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2008)

Here Countach, saved it cause it's pretty:


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Arashi Kazama* dropped her request, so it can be removed from the list. 

Here *Yariko*


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 28, 2008)

beautiful thank you

I'll rep you later..I cant right now


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 28, 2008)

Ryuk - because I like gambit.


----------



## Countach (Aug 28, 2008)

thank u very much tina


----------



## vervex (Aug 28, 2008)

@Mrs.Lovett
Hem... I had taken that request :| I even wrote my name next to it...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 28, 2008)

"Punk rock is dead...and I fucking killed it." 
And Can I Get That Quote Somewhere On The Sig?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 28, 2008)

@vervex

oh. I didn't look at it before I just did it. I'm sorry.

I wasn't trying to usurp your authority or anything. I promise.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 28, 2008)

Mrs.Lovett said:


> Ryuk - because I like gambit.



Thanks rep and cred.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Muk*





*Cero*



Question for you afire007, are you still doing Ryouji Hirokura and Death Note's requests?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey girls.

Can I have a nice set made?

I had 4,903 post before the joke fc accident.

I would really appreciate it if you would put beauty made bubbles on the set. His special attacks are bubbles and I see the stock is beauty made. It would just seem right for artistic bubbles as well.

Avy size: 150x150



Rep and credit of course.

Thanks Girls.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope the stock is good enough


----------



## vervex (Aug 28, 2008)

@Mrs.Lovett
Usurp my authority? XD What are you saying?? XD
It's okay  just check next time ^^

@K-deps
what exactly do you want? an avatar only?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 28, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Mrs.Lovett
> Usurp my authority? XD What are you saying?? XD
> It's okay  just check next time ^^
> 
> ...



oh ya forgot. I would like a sig please. I don't care about the size.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 29, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Mrs.Lovett
> Usurp my authority? XD What are you saying?? XD
> It's okay  just check next time ^^



nooothing. >_>
I will


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Muk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks!


----------



## Kairi.nin (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm back with another request~

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Whatever fits best.

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## vervex (Aug 30, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
Arashi Kazama
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
Raiden
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Death Note
Shamandalie
.ProFound.
Kek
St. Jimmy
Grimmjow
K-deps
Kairi.nin
iCopy
xxrokudaimexx
Kameil
Gentleman


----------



## Aina (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you turn it so its vertical and resize to the maximum senior size sig. And make a senior avatar avatar around their face. Add a thin black border around both.

Credit and reps. <3


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 31, 2008)

Requesting a set please!
Do anything with it.So that it can look aweosme. And make sure the colors has red on it ok.

Sig and Avy:
Stock:
Size:Anything that looks good
Avatar:150x150 so once I'm a senior its still use full.

ANd will rep and credit.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a heads up I'm claiming Raiden, Shamandalie, .ProFound., and Kek.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Raiden*


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2008)

Stock : 

Avy : 150x150

Sig : Any size you prefer


Will rep credit and such thanks Tina.


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 3, 2008)

Mind if I take a couple requests off your hands?


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like to request a set with this as the stock :  
Any effects are fine, but if you do add some colors try to keep them limited to scarlet and gray. Thanks you so much!


----------



## vervex (Sep 5, 2008)

@Jack Skeleton
Read the first post to apply.

I'll complete some requests this weekend


----------



## Curry (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll try to complete my requests as soon as my eyes stop hurting enough for staring at Photoshop.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Raiden*



Oh wow, awesome.

Thanks .


----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2008)

Curry said:


> I'll try to complete my requests as soon as my eyes stop hurting enough for staring at Photoshop.



I know the feeling. :/ 

I havent been around, because photoshop, _as we all know_, doesnt work in linux environment, natively -- with wine the emulator perhaps. Got myself a new little tiny laptop (asus eeepc series), so i havent used this larger laptop pc i have (win vista) at all.

But hey, i can still do avies for you thought


----------



## Curry (Sep 5, 2008)

Long time no see, chauronity! 

I think people overlook this little aspect on working with PC. When you design or draw, you stare at the screen intently and your eyes hurt a lot. I do have problems with that. I tried finishing a drawing I started for Freija, but I just can't do it. Meh. I wonder if there are some glasses that would make my eyes hurt less.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Curry said:


> Long time no see, chauronity!
> 
> I think people overlook this little aspect on working with PC. When you design or draw, you stare at the screen intently and your eyes hurt a lot. I do have problems with that. I tried finishing a drawing I started for Freija, but I just can't do it. Meh. I wonder if there are some glasses that would make my eyes hurt less.



Actually thats a sign saying you need to rest your eyes a bit. 

Glasses only make your eyes worse, i think, so its better to avoid them and just rest your eyes if they hurt. And i dont mean rest as in read a book, or play games or watch tele, i mean rest as if close them and just relax. The more strain you put on your eyes the worse they will get and give you major headaches, i know, i experience it. 



*Hijacking this post to save space:*
What's the status with the sketches?
-Dirty Harry


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2008)

> Hijacking this post to save space:
> What's the status with the sketches?
> -Dirty Harry



Vervex took the remaining 3 i think, but she still has to actually do them. After that she may open the sketch requests again. 

I am waiting for that day. 

And there are a ton of sig requests, but none of the sig people are here. Which is odd because i could have sworn there were like 5-6 of them.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay Curry-sama, want to make a real sig out of it then?


----------



## konflikti (Sep 6, 2008)

Curry said:


> Long time no see, chauronity!
> 
> I think people overlook this little aspect on working with PC. When you design or draw, you stare at the screen intently and your eyes hurt a lot. I do have problems with that. I tried finishing a drawing I started for Freija, but I just can't do it. Meh. I wonder if there are some glasses that would make my eyes hurt less.



Never had that problem. And I look my screen more than anyone would deem healthy. If you happen to be mildly farsighted/shortsighted glasses should help the strain.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 6, 2008)

Curry said:


> I'll try to complete my requests as soon as my eyes stop hurting enough for staring at Photoshop.


Might I suggest to you a pair of ? IswearI'mnotanadbot.


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Death Note
Shamandalie
.ProFound.
Kek
St. Jimmy
Grimmjow
K-deps
Kairi.nin
iCopy
xxrokudaimexx
Chill Bro
Kameil
Gentleman
Creator
Zarigani
Hisagi
Hollow'd Heart

 - - -

@Curry
I think you need glasses. I stare at my screen for at least 40-50 hours weekly and they never hurt  Or perhaps your screen is bad quality and/or too old. THAT can hurt your eyes. If you have a good screen and good eyes it shouldn't hurt though.


*I'm taking:*
Death Note
St. Jimmy
Grimmjow

right now.


*@Ryouji Hirokura*
Your Hibari stock's quality is too bad to work with. Find me another stock, otherwise I'll have to refuse your request.


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

*Death Note*
Here's your set  I selected the 2nd stock because it was cuter, and because I've already worked with the 1st for someone else some months ago


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*
There:


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

*Grimmjow*
I'm not sure what are "beauty made bubbles" but I added circles/bubbles on the picture. I hope that will be fine


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks vervex


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 9, 2008)

It's perfect Vervex.

Thank you. <3


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> *List - updated*
> 
> *Sketches & Colorations*
> 
> ...



Will this work?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

Requesting a set be made out of the simple coloring I did


Avatar: 150x150 & 150x250

Sig: whatever works

Text: Hisagi;      Reap, Kazeshini

Other: go crazy


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2008)

*Paramore Set*

Stock: 
Avy: 150 x 150 (Hayley)
Sig: 550 x 335
Profile Pic: 170 x 170 (Hayley)
Borders: Dotted


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Will this work?



Yep  It's all good.


----------



## fraj (Sep 11, 2008)

Guess whos back - back again - someones back - tell a friend - guess whos back guess whos back guess whos back guess whos back. naanananaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hello


----------



## Creator (Sep 11, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Guess whos back - back again - someones back - tell a friend - guess whos back guess whos back guess whos back guess whos back. naanananaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Hello



 I alway do that.


----------



## S.A.S (Sep 12, 2008)

HI guyz i just want to make a request since i can make an nice for myself:

SIG: any size 

Avy: what i m using now but can you make it more nicer or put some design.
Text: put anything

THanks rep and credits


----------



## Creator (Sep 12, 2008)

Where are all the graphic designers? 

This thread is so empty.


----------



## vervex (Sep 12, 2008)

*List - updated*

*Sketches & Colorations*

*Unsorted*
-

*Vervex's*
Tsuna Sawada (manga coloration)
Darkziroth (manga coloration)
notactuallytom (Claymore copy sketch (?))

*Larry's*
-

*Konflikti's*
-

*Dave*
Onizuka (Sketch)
Clearmoon (Rob Lucci and Hattori Sketch)

*Sai*
-

*Sigs & Avy*
_Uchiha Sasuke - Curry's_
_Kiba - Curry's_
Ryouji Hirokura
Shamandalie
.ProFound.
Kek
K-deps
Kairi.nin
iCopy
xxrokudaimexx
Chill Bro
Kameil
Gentleman
Creator
Zarigani
Hisagi
Hollow'd Heart
S.A.S

- - - 

*I need my Graphixers! where are they! 
Guys, if you could all do like only 1 sig a week only, we'd be alright and able to keep the list empty all the time *


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't worry about doing my request soon, take all the time ya want, there's no rush! pm it to me when it's finished.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to drop in at such a busy time, but I`d like to request a new set.  Take all the time you need with it, I`m in no rush.  Again, I`d like either *Blooming Cosmo* or *Curry* to do my request, but as long as the details I`d like are fulfilled, I`ll be happy.

Here`s the link to my first request that I`d like to base THIS request on.

*And these are the end products (thanks, Curry !).*


( Just know that I copied and pasted from my other request, so I might sound a little dumb repeating myself, but I`d like the same effects as the first request.  BUT a lot of it has been changed as well, so make sure you guys read it.  >< )


*AVATAR*
*SIZE:* 150 x 150 pixels
*TEXT:* None
*BORDERS:* 2-3px white/very light pink solid border, then a 1px dotted border, black/grey/whatever (whatever colour that will fit, but preferably a darker shade of black or grey)
*EFFECTS:* Simple, but not too simple . . .  Complicated, but not too complicated.  You know ?  I don`t want it to look like it`s been tampered with too much.  Colour enhancing is just lovely.  Not too dark or too bright, please.
*OTHER:* Only include Sakura in the avatar.  Of course, I would like the Uchiha symbol visible in the icon, as well as the flower in her hair and some on her dress (if it`s possible).

*SIGNATURE*
*SIZE:* 550-400 x 200-300 pixels (or whatever you think fits best | Horizontal sig)
*TEXT:* None
*BORDERS:* Same as avatar
*EFFECTS:* Same as avatar
*OTHER:* If you can, could you please blend the two pictures together ?  As in, make it look like one picture.  Hope that`s a sufficient enough to live by.  Anyway, do as you wish with it . . .  I really don`t care much for the focal point and such.  And since there`s no text already there, there`s nothing else special I can think of.  Just please make it look awesome and interesting.  Look at the second link above to look at what I`d like to see as an end result.  OH, and yeah, please don`t use/add any brushes.  Just use the stock as it is.  I think it`s pretty enough (i.e. the sakura blossoms behind Sasuke). As I`ve said . . . ColOuR eFfEcTs !!! XD




This is basically how I want my set to look like; it's really simple, but it looks like it was enhanced a little:



I hope that`s good enough. Thanks so much !!


----------



## tom (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh shoot! You're really gonna do my sketch request? You're the best vervex!

(My name was notactuallytom when I made the request. I've changed it since then.)


----------



## vervex (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm working on this this weekend!


*AND GUYS, PLEASE HALP!!!*


----------



## Aina (Sep 16, 2008)

Take your time. 


But poor vervex.


----------



## vervex (Sep 16, 2008)

The list is a bit discouraging.
If my graphixers don't come back I'll have to close the shop


----------



## Aina (Sep 16, 2008)

Everyone suddenly disappeared, and those who said they came back...they went missing again...I don't think school is _that_ busy either.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2008)

vervex said:


> The list is a bit discouraging.
> If my graphixers don't come back I'll have to close the shop



Nooo. 

I need this shop.  No other shops do sketch request and i am tired of asking people in person and getting rejected.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 17, 2008)

Verve I've finally found a stock, its not all that, but i think its somewhat kool.



Use it for both the avatar and the sig. 

In the top left of the sig i want the phrase "Amongst The Darkness I Am The Only Light", and in the bottom right "Maximilyan".

The stock is kinda plain and a little dull, so sex it up for me please. 

Thanks Guys xD


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 17, 2008)

Poor vervex. 

If need be, just ignore my request until you're free enough.



Again, I'm in no rush.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 17, 2008)

Feel free to put mine way off if it helps.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 17, 2008)

live your life vervex
my tangela sig can wait


----------



## Kairi.nin (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't mind waiting for mine, either.

Like Aishiteru, I'm in no rush. <3

Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2008)

You don't need to worry about mine, BC said she's got it covered.


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 17, 2008)

i hope u keep this up cuz well it was opened on me birthday and i like birthday presents


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 18, 2008)

i just saw all the hardships. i'm sorry i requested a set verve . I hadnt read the previous posts so i wasnt aware you were hard pressed <3.

Dont worry about mine.


----------



## vervex (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't worry guys, your request will get done. I'll try to empty the list this Saturday-Sunday. I'm just sorry it takes so much time.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'd like an Avatar 150x150.
I'd like it if you choose the render but must be of Grimmjow Jeagerjacks.
Text: Can it say 'Grimmjow' somewhere and somewhere else it could say 'The King'. You choose place.
Can you make the border curved but with a small radius.

Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 19, 2008)

?Grimmjow? said:


> Hi, I'd like an Avatar 150x150.
> I'd like it if you choose the render but must be of Grimmjow Jeagerjacks.
> Text: Can it say 'Grimmjow' somewhere and somewhere else it could say 'The King'. You choose place.
> Can you make the border curved but with a small radius.
> ...



this request is obviously ganna be denied for a few reasons

u hafta GIVE THE STOCK
plus if u want a small radius SAY THE DEMENSIONS
and well U NEED A STOCK


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you please cancel my request if you haven't already started on it. I decided that I didn't really feel in an OSU mood since they're so bad this year.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2008)

A request for vervex or Curry. <3



I would like it to be really colourful please. (Please no black)

Avy
Size: 150x150


Sig
Whatever you like.

No hurry. It seems kinda busy

Thanks girls. <3


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 24, 2008)

Can an avatar be made for me with this Sig. Just like crop the face of Grimmjow for me and put it in an avatar. I cant do it myself as it looks very wrong. Thanks alot. btw i want it 150x150 and one that is 75x75. You choose if you wish to do the 75x75 cus it might be too blurry. 
Can it have the text 'Grimmjow' on it? thanks. dont put it on if it is a kill to the avvy . Again thanks.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2008)

For Vervex's benefit, i would like to cancel my sig request until Vervex's coworkers return.


----------



## fraj (Sep 28, 2008)

I would help out but I still did not get any reply if I can do requests here or not from the owners XD


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tina if its too much, you can cancel my request too e.e


----------



## vervex (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hi guys,

I am closing this shop. The reasons are simple: my workers have all left me, and I'm too busy to handle a whole shop all by myself. It was very nice for the time it was active, and I'd like to thank everyone who participated and encouraged the Curry + Vervex + Friends Shop  It was a great experience. I do not think I will ever come back to re-open it.

Thanks for your comprehension and your support.
Take care guys <3
*


----------

